# January 2009 Photo Challenge!



## marjrc

********* Don't forget to post your holiday photos in December's photo challenge! It is never too late to add to any photo challenge thread as it keeps it active and many new members can add to the fun as well. *
*
Here's January's challenge. :whoo: This may be tough for some people, though for others I'll bet it will be fun. I hope!! :biggrin1:*








Take pictures of your Havs every day, yes EVERY day, be it indoors or outdoors, with family/friends/other pets, or not, while they sleep or play or eat, and post them in this thread. 
*
You are only allowed to post ONE PHOTO TAKEN PER DAY, but you can post a few at a time. For example, on Monday, you can post the picture you took on Friday, Saturday and Sunday along with the Monday photo, so 4 pics in all. *

*It's a long month, and we should all have 31 photos posted by the end of it, but you will have to pick and choose which daily photo you'll want to share. Please try to take one photo a day! Make it a part of your routine, such as while you sip your morning coffee, or during bedtime preparations, or during every daily walk you take with your Havanese.*

*
IF you absolutely can not get a picture of your Hav taken every day of the month, then you could post one, only ONE, "Photo of the Week".

No, I won't be keeping a log of who posts what, and how often, :spy: so I'm counting on everyone to take note and really give this challenge a shot. :thumb: See if you can limit yourself to only one photo posted every day, or see if you can even think of getting your camera out that often!

As of now, you still have 12 hours left to January 1st, so get clicking!!!!!







*

****Please keep posts in this thread pertinent to the subject. Thank you! *


----------



## Tritia

This should be fun.......to watch  Cause, dude..I couldn't remember to bring the camera to the birth of my last baby. No way can I remember to snap a dog every day. But, I'll be checking in for some adorable hav pics


----------



## mintchip

We are going to be busy!!!!!
Oliver stealing the skunk from Comet


----------



## Jane

What a fun idea! I think I will want to assemble mine into a collage, with all 31 photos together. If I can remember to take 31 photos, that is!


----------



## Poornima

Marj, this is a great challenge. It would be so much fun to watch pictures of all the adorable furballs.


----------



## Tritia

Ok, OK..I MAY try to play 
I just took one of Cooper, but it's terrible. I'll post one when he gets back from the groomer's today. It's surely to be quite horrid! Then I can post every day for a month..and you can all see his hair grow out, lol.


----------



## Lina

Marj, THANK YOU for this challenge! I've been in SUCH a slump for my Project 365 (take 1 photo every day for 365 days) and this will SO help me move it along. I'm very excited about this now. :biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri

What a fantastic idea! Lots and lots of pictures of Havs!!!


----------



## maryam187

What a GREAT idea Marj :clap2: That's going to be fun with our new camera. I'll be gone from Jan.5-9th but will try to catch up. Here's our first contribution: Pablo lounging on the back of the couch after staying awake til 3 am on New Year's.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*January 1 from RikiDaisy*

Here is my New Year's shot...Riki is in most of my photos, so today I am featuring Daisy Lu! And her mom, who has been married 27 year's today.

She is waiting to run after Riki who is on the other side of the park. See how her eyes are wild waiting to catch him!


----------



## Tritia

daisy lu is a tiny girl, huh? cute!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Daisy is smaller than six month old puppies*

Everyone thinks she is a puppy. She was the runt of her litter, half the size of her brothers. She weighed nine pounds at 2.


----------



## Sheri

Jan. 1, 2009 Tucker's Photo 

This is what Tucker thinks of his morning grooming session. 

"Bleck!" (He's sticking out his tongue!)


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*now that Tucker is one good looking dude!*

What a gorgeous coat! He is so silky. Where is the blech? He seems rather ok with it!


----------



## Sheri

It doesn't show too much, but his tongue is sticking out! I almost deleted the photo, but decided it was a good honest picture! :suspicious:


----------



## Sissygirl

These are great photos!!!

Maryam, I love the pic of Pablo - it took my breath away.


----------



## maryam187

You are way too sweet Marie, thank you!


----------



## Jane

That is so cute, Sheri. I'm glad you didn't delete it! Tucker has such personality! I like your grooming table setup and caddy!


----------



## Lina

This is Kubrick after spending New Year's Eve here at home with a bunch of people playing the Wii until 4am... I don't think he's THAT tired, do you?


----------



## maryam187

Aww, a close-up of my favorite nose!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Watched the ball drop, up til all hours, walk in the park, exploring at the dog park, a walk through the neighborhood, putting away Christmas decorations....what a start to the new year. Ready for mom to go back to work tomorrow!


----------



## Sheri

Lina, what a nice picture of Kubrick...too tired to even lift his head!


----------



## Sheri

Jill, it looks like you really tired out...Tess or Cody. They are like our little children, such angels when they sleep!


----------



## momma_raven

*Re: Fun Photo Assignments*

What an awesome idea! I won't get little girl until the 15th but I"ll be glad to post pics starting that very day! Everyone's Havs are sooooo BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## marjrc

Lina, I'm very happy to help you out. After all, it means WE get to see a ton of daily Hav pics too.  I know not everyone can contribute, so maybe a Photo of the Week can work out for those not quite up to the daily pic challenge. 

I LOVE the pics posted already. Kubrick looks so much like Ricky at times and I love that typical Hav pose. Adorable! Wow, look at Pablo! Maryam, methinks this will be a HUGE challenge for you, only ONE pic per day!! LOL Mind you, nothing stops you from posting more in the "Nikon" thread for us to enjoy. :biggrin1:

Here's a pic of my two taken today at my SIL's: (Ricky on the left, Sammy on the right)


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*adorable dogs...*

Kubrick didn't have to listen to Rock Star all night did he?

And Maryam...Pablo's coloring is amazing. Many dogs tend to fade where they are black...and he is so shiny and silky.

And then we have our little pooped out baby...don't worry, mom will come back home from work and love you two times more!


----------



## maryam187

LOL, Marj, you read my mind it seems :suspicious:

Linda, thank you. When I was searching for a pup, one of the things I looked for was a Hav whose black would stay black. So that's why he's still pitch black.


----------



## Sheri

mintchip said:


> We are going to be busy!!!!!
> Oliver stealing the skunk from Comet


Sally, I should tell you (instead of just thinking about it) that I like your natural looking photo. Real life. And a bit a character in it, what with the skunk-theft having just occurred! Love it!


----------



## Lina

Linda, LOL, no I don't like Rock Star... I know I'm one of the few! We were actually playing Mario Kart all night.


----------



## trueblue

Well, I missed yesterday...NYE was pretty rough, so I was basically in bed all day. Shame on me, right?

Anyway, I got one of Cricket this morning, but it's not the best. Here she is with one of the toys they like to fling about the house.


----------



## iluvhavs

Here's day 1, Jan.1, 2009 late, but better late then never!

Lucy learning the tunnels from Rico. She looking for the best spot!










Will enter todays as soon as the batteries recharge in the camera. I'm gonna love this thread!


----------



## Missy

Oh I love this idea Marj...and I love the photos I have seen so far...I love the big huge pict of Kubrick's sweet tired face (Lina, how do you get it to post so big.) I am not sure I am going to be able to play in this one...I have taken pictures for everyday so far...but not sure I will have time to up load them daily...But I will try to post a weeks worth of pictures(one for each day) on the weekends. 

Keep em coming I love seeing a day in the life of our Havs.


----------



## mintchip

*Everyday????????*ound:


----------



## Jérôme

Cisco is sleeping


----------



## Jérôme

Artus (right) and Cisco (left) :


----------



## iluvhavs

Aaahhhh, Jerome! So cute! I love this thread................

Lucy hanging in her bed with Mr. Penguin.


----------



## Posh's Mom

*I can't help myself...*

...I can't stick to ONE per day! I probably won't post everyday...so hope you don't mind!

















Today:


----------



## Lynn

this is way to cool!!!! I am loving the pictures!!!!


----------



## Lina

Love all the sleeping/in bed babies Comet, Cisco and Lucy! Oh and Miss Posh is beautiful as always (as are you Amy!)... love the web surfing.


----------



## Sheri

Amy, how did you get writing on your photos?


----------



## Poornima

Enjoyed all the pictures. It's a treat to see the pictures of cute furballs everyday.

*Question to Carolina and Amy, how do you post a larger image / photo in the thread? I use the Resize site for reducing the pictures and it always gets to that small size. Thank you! *


----------



## Posh's Mom

Sheri said:


> Amy, how did you get writing on your photos?


I added text in Photoshop.


----------



## Lina

What do you mean you're taking down the tree?


----------



## Posh's Mom

Lina said:


> Love all the sleeping/in bed babies Comet, Cisco and Lucy! Oh and Miss Posh is beautiful as always (as are you Amy!)... love the web surfing.


thanks lina!

i love everyone's pics. look forward to checking this thread "on the hour!"


----------



## Lina

Missy (and Poornima!), I'm sorry I just missed your question! Flickr lets you upload pictures and then link to them in 4 different sizes, small, medium, large and original. I just posted a large instead of a medium (which I usually do). Some pictures look better large, so I post them large. Like the two I've posted so far. I posted them medium only to post them big since I think they look better big.


----------



## Posh's Mom

oh my goodness lina! he is stunning as is your tree. what a gorgeous boy.

poornima, i use flickr.com to post my pics...so i'm not technically using the forum's photo hosting and can make it any size i want because flickr.com is hosting the picture. do you know what i mean, i don't really know how to explain this. i'm assuming lina is also using an external picture hosting service...she may be able to explain it better.


----------



## Posh's Mom

we must have been posting at the same time lina!


----------



## Lina

Amy, LOL, I just noticed that!


----------



## mintchip

great shots!!!


----------



## Poornima

*Benji, the TV addict*

Benji might need glasses soon. He is addicted to TV and would watch it for hours on end if I allowed it. :biggrin1:

Marj, I just couldn't resist posting more than one...but then don't we have the "more the merrier" mantra for posting photos on the forum? 

Thanks Carolina and Amy!


----------



## maryam187

I am LOVING everyone's pictures. Wow, you guys are so talented! 
Poornima, what is Pablo doing in front of your TV?!


----------



## Jane

*Question about Flickr*

So, when you add the link to the photo in Flickr, does the _Forum _give you option to size it OR do you have to create the link from _Flickr_? I want to try this - it sounds easier than shrinking photos down to the right size for Forum display. Thanks!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Marj, this assignment was a great idea. (Let's see if we're still saying that at day 31!). I find myself going through the day thinking" "Oh! That could be one day's photo. Oh yeah, that too..."

Caption for today's photo: "Oh, the fat grams in this one aren't bad!"


----------



## Lina

Jane, this is how it works... you upload a picture into Flickr. When you go to see the image from your photostream you have an option to see All Sizes. To make it easier, we'll start with an example like this picture:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/havnknitlover/3160409187/

That is a link to the picture on flickr. Now, if you look above the picture there are different tabs. Click on the one that says All Sizes. You end up here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/havnknitlover/3160409187/sizes/l/

It will automatically take you to the large size. You can see above that there are different sizes given. If you click on those links, it will show you the picture at different sizes. I clicked on medium and got this:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/havnknitlover/3160409187/sizes/m/

Since this picture isn't YOURS you won't see the text below that says To Link to This Image from different websites... but when it's your account you will. There you have two options, the first is using HTML, which this site does not accept. The second is the URL of the image. You need that one. For this picture, the URL given is:

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3258/3160409187_499b92cb6c.jpg

So then you come back here and type in:

[ img ]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3258/3160409187_499b92cb6c.jpg[ /img ]

Though don't use spaces between [ and img and ], it should all be together. When it's all together, it looks like this:










Or, if you forget what the image tag is, you can always click on the little picture above the reply box that looks like a mountain and put in the picture URL in there. That will insert it automatically for you. If you want to post the large size, the difference in the image URL is simply a _b added right before .jpg like this:

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3258/3160409187_499b92cb6c_b.jpg

So when inserted between two img tags, you get:










I know this is long, but I thought it might be helpful to have it completely spelled out for you.

Hope it helps!


----------



## Lina

Poornima, I love your Benji watching TV pics... Kubrick also watches TV, though not as much as Benji does!


----------



## mintchip

Carolina I love your glasses!


----------



## maryam187

*Jan. 2nd*

This is Pablo (on the night before bathday ) panting after attacking our fatboy (beanbag). He loves that thing, he digs in it, attacks it, rubs himself against it, etc.


----------



## Lina

haha, love the no eyes look!


----------



## Poornima

Now, Maryam, when did you invite Benji to lounge in your bean bag?....I still can't get over how much Pablo and Benji resemble each other.  That picture made me laugh...Pablo looks so cute with his tongue hanging out and hair covering his face. 

Thanks, Carolina, it is really weird how intently he watches the programs. I love your picture of glasses. I have a flickr account but I was informed that it no longer will be free and since I don't use it frequently, I am not sure I want to pay a monthly fee to keep it active.


----------



## Sheri

Jan. 2,

Tucker in his new Christmas bed, with some of his new toys.


----------



## Sheri

Jill, I'm thinking that must be Tess, with a pink leash? Anyway, cute photo! Such a good education you've given her, for her to be so health conscious!


----------



## maryam187

He doesn't look too camera shy to me, what a sweet face.


----------



## Sheri

maryam187 said:


> He doesn't look too camera shy to me, what a sweet face.


I used cheese! :eyebrows: ound:


----------



## CacheHavs

I know that there is suppose to be only one picture posted each day, but
I am not on as much as I would like to be and this happened to night in sequence
that I just had to share them all. This Fidorka sitting at my feet while I was cooking 
dinner. She was trying so hard to get my attention to give taste of something good to eat:hungry: she kept dancing and patty caking.
I condensed it down to just one frame


----------



## Sheri

How did you teach her Patta-cake?! How adorable! HOW could you even resist such a sweet angel?!


----------



## CacheHavs

Sheri said:


> How did you teach her Patta-cake?! How adorable! HOW could you even resist such a sweet angel?!


She actually taught herself. All I do is wave my hand and it was like she was copying. 
Now she does it all the time. 
She is so cute I just love to watch her and her cute little antics.


----------



## mintchip

Heather my Oliver does that as well. My brother calls it "Saying your prayers" I like patty cake better :biggrin1:


----------



## Jane

*Thank you Carolina!!! * I definitely need detailed instructions and can't wait to try it. I really appreciate the time it took to type that in, and I know it will be helpful to others too! Cool!!!

Sheri, Tucker is just so sweet. I "heart" him! And he is looking right at the camera! Good boy!


----------



## Olive25

I missed yesterday but I just made it in for today! My daughter got her haircut today and it's the shortest it's been since she was in first grade. We were taking pics for her facebook.


----------



## Sheri

I love the second picture, Tina. Gorgeous daughter, darling pup.


----------



## Poornima

Heather, loved Fidorka's patty-cake. You have such lovely furballs. 

Tina, I too liked the second picture of your lovely kids.


----------



## Jérôme

Jan 3 :


----------



## marjrc

Oh my. Now I KNEW this would be a challenge for some and the challenge would be to post ONLY ONE PHOTO PER DAY !! ound: I think I'M the one that is going to have the challenge, in reminding you all! :nono: :laugh: :boink: 

Of course I just LOVE seeing all these pics. Like someone said, maybe Poornima?, the mantra around here is usually "the more the merrier". HENCE the challenge this month!! LMBO

Oh my. I might just have to call in my Deputy, Miss Julie, with her fish smacking. 

And it's only day 3, people!!! ound:

Having said all that and take on the role of big, bossy sis, I am totally loving ALL the photos posted so far! Wow. Tucker is such a soft, cuddly looking Hav and Pablo and Benji visiting each other's homes is such a great idea! LOL Kubrick looks brilliant under that stunning tree, Lina. Stunning! 

Heather, it is so neat seeing Fidorka's antics. Too funny! Jerome, your two are always so beautiful, but sleeping on papa's shoes is so cute! Jill, Tess is saying 'finally, something at MY level that I can read!' lol 

I hope I didn't forget anyone...... 

Lina, I think it would be a great idea to post your Flickr instructions in a new thread in this section of the forum. Many people ask about how that works.

O.k........ I'll post my photo of the day soon too.


----------



## marjrc

Tina, your dd is just beautiful!! Amy, you make an awfully good pirate, girl! lol Kim, Cricket is a cutiepie. Sally, you have such a great sense of humor. I always love your little comments on the pics you post.  Rory, I am in love with your two. They are just beautiful Havs! 

Missy, posting your photos once/week is o.k., and yes, you can "label" them, Monday, Tues, etc... if you like. The point, really, is just to get us thinking about taking a picture every day. We'll start seeing opportunities, like Jill said, for photo-taking and it can be a way of thinking more creatively about how and when we photograph our Havs. :thumb:


----------



## Mizell26

Okay I am going to try this. Thanks to Kim for being so patient with helping me...thanks Kim I owe you one if this works. LOL! This is my picture for yesterday because dumb dumb me could not figure it out. Let's see if it works...Tried several times yesterday and could not get it to act right so here we go again. Love the pics


----------



## maryam187

Tammy, it worked :whoo: and it's really funny too!


----------



## Missy

*one per day for the week...*

New Years Day... 1/01/09 Jasper is tired from celebrating
View attachment 18502


1/02/09 Cash...Oh phew, holidays are over... back to normal
View attachment 18503


1/03/09 Jasper...but wait...it's my Birthday!
View attachment 18504


----------



## Olive25

Sheri said:


> I love the second picture, Tina. Gorgeous daughter, darling pup.


Thanks Sheri, it's my favorite pic right now and I made it my background on the computer.


----------



## Mizell26

Happy Birthday Jasper!


----------



## iluvhavs

*I'm so cute!*










And I'm still posting pictures!!


----------



## iluvhavs

Tammy and Missy too cute!! What's that hairless beast on the bottom of the pillow???ound:


----------



## Missy

OMG--tammy, who or what is that? I didn't even notice.


----------



## Lina

Tucker is too cute on his bed with his toys... he looks tired from playing with them! LOL, Tammy that picture cracks me up! Great shot! Missy, your boys are so cute.  And Rory, I love little Rico... he really is cute! :biggrin1:

Nice pics everyone!


----------



## Lina

Goofiness after a Run Like Hell around the apartment.


----------



## Sheri

Love Kubrick's coloring! And the tongue...ha! 

How old is Kubrick?


----------



## Lina

Sheri, he is 20 months.


----------



## marjrc

Oh Tammy, that's a great pic!! Kubrick is one goofy Hav! I love it. :biggrin1:

Here's my pic of the day.... Ricky, "sleeping" and can't be bothered to lift his head, though he has his eye on me!!! ound:


----------



## Mizell26

LOL! That is Pepper our chihuahua...they play fight CONSTANTLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is how they normally look. LOL! You all have cracked me up today. Pepper has even been called a beast........LOL! I am sure she would love to think that she is a beast but Zoe always out does her.


----------



## Eva

A little late but here it goes...time to play catch up!


----------



## mintchip

Oliver and his toy


----------



## Mizell26

Oh my Mintchip--Zoe has that same toy and LOVES it. Cute cute pics everyone


----------



## trueblue

Cricket - January 3, 2009. I can't believe she's almost 1 already.


----------



## micki2much

OK, better late than never - but I have been playing with my new Flip, does that count (I posted it under "my new toy" and I took those news years day hahahah). So here is Seamus and Finnegan, maybe Hamlet will join in later!

Where's ya hide the treats??








I'll never tell


----------



## micki2much

Rory, Lucy's color looks so close to Finnegan, how old is she?


----------



## micki2much

Kim, I love, love, love Cricket's markings!!!!


----------



## Sheri

Jan. 3, 2009

After the trip to the vet and blood draw. 

"Exhaustion."


----------



## CacheHavs

Sheri said:


> Jan. 3, 2009
> 
> After the trip to the vet and blood draw.
> 
> "Exhaustion."


Awe Sheri, Tucker looks all tuckered out:biggrin1: I just want to give him a big:hug:


----------



## Posh's Mom

LOVE the pictures everyone! I'm working on the Posh of the Day...


----------



## mintchip

CacheHavs said:


> Awe Sheri, Tucker looks all tuckered out:biggrin1: I just want to give him a big:hug:


sending our hugs and get well soon wishes!!!!!


----------



## Poornima

Come on out Kubrick, let's play. :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

Oh Kim, look at that face!!! what a beautiful young lady. Poor Tucker Sheri. 
Poornima, I am convinced that Benji and Lizzie know how to work that laptop!!!


----------



## micki2much

OMG Poornima - Those are GREAT!!!!!!


----------



## Lina

Poornima, LOL, I LOVE those! I think Benji remembers his friend Kubrick.


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Okay, I'm going to take the challenge. I don't know if I'll last the whole month, but it's a great way to get some badly needed practice with the camera. Here's Jan. 1-3.


----------



## Jill in Mich

We took a walk around downtown Royal Oak today. It's a very nice, active town with lots of people and dogs "out and about". This is Tess & Cody, hangin' out at the plaza, checkin' out the action.


----------



## Sheri

Debbie,
Your cat is beautiful, too! I like the "mirror" look with the cat and Salsa.

It is also nice to see the people in their lives. 

Poornima--such cute pictures of Benji and Kubrick "together"!

Jill, your two look like they like to people watch!

I love ALL the photos!


----------



## Mizell26

Okay this can become very addicting. I believe my husband is tired of this assignment already. LOL! You can't just take one picture and say oh yes this is the one for the forum. LOL! So here are pictures for yesterday and today since I think I am finally getting the hang of posting pics. It took me forever to figure out flickr.com but finally got it. Zoe loves it outside so she was a mess


----------



## Sheri

Tammy, Tucker is jealous--he'd love to run free, and has yet not been able to (outside the yard, anyway!)

P.S. Do you pronounce her name zo-ee or zo?


----------



## Lina

Mizell26 said:


> Okay this can become very addicting. I believe my husband is tired of this assignment already. LOL! You can't just take one picture and say oh yes this is the one for the forum. LOL! So here are pictures for yesterday and today since I think I am finally getting the hang of posting pics. It took me forever to figure out flickr.com but finally got it. Zoe loves it outside so she was a mess
> 
> [ img ]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1367/3164728472_dc630fbebb.jpg[ /img ]
> 
> [ img ]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1107/3163891985_cace2f464d.jpg[ /img ]
> 
> Edited: Guess the mess didn't work.....oh well


Tammy, you need to remove the spaces between [ and img and ] as well as the spaces between [ and /img and ].


----------



## Mizell26

Lina said:


> Tammy, you need to remove the spaces between [ and img and ] as well as the spaces between [ and /img and ].


LOL! I am having a few problems seeing what everyone else seeing for some reason. And just learning to post pictures. Thanks Girl! Maybe I will have an easier time tomorrow posting.


----------



## Lina

Tammy, you did it! Zoe is very cute flying through the grass.


----------



## Lina

Debby, love the pic of Salsa with her buddy the cat!

Tess and Cody look very much like "people watchers" sitting there.  What's with the corpses hanging from the tree, though???


----------



## Mizell26

Sheri said:


> Tammy, Tucker is jealous--he'd love to run free, and has yet not been able to (outside the yard, anyway!)
> 
> P.S. Do you pronounce her name zo-ee or zo?


Zo-ee is how we pronounce her name. I consider myself very lucky because she does listen to me very well. The past few days we have had 70+ degree weather so I have really let her spend as much time outside as possible. I live right on the highway so she never gets to go outside by herself. I have a great yard on both sides of my house and plenty of backyard as well so we really get to play.


----------



## Poornima

This thread is so much fun but very addictive. I love all the pictures posted already.

Sheri, I could really feel how tired Tucker is...poor baby. Hope is all perked up now. 

Debby, the picture of Salsa and your cat is just amazing. It feels like a mirror image. Salsa's coat is so fluffy.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Debby, the cat/dog mirror image shot is great! 
Tammy, great four-off-the-floor shot


----------



## Jill in Mich

Lina said:


> Debby, love the pic of Salsa with her buddy the cat!
> 
> Tess and Cody look very much like "people watchers" sitting there.  What's with the corpses hanging from the tree, though???


ound:ound:
Lina, that's a sculpture by the late Marshall Fredericks called "The Star Dream". It was very controversial when it was it was revealed since the couple is naked (remember, I'm from the midwest). In the summer there's a fountain at their base.


----------



## Missy

Debby, I love salsa and her alter-ego... very cute photo.


----------



## marjrc

Jill, nice shot of your two as well as those sculptures. You want 'shocked', you should come visit Montreal some time! lol

Great shots of Cricket and Zoe and Benji and sis Lizzie. I love to see Salsa and those pics are just great! Poor little Tucker. He looks like he should be hugged.


----------



## marjrc

Seamus and Finnegan, Todd, and Oliver are so sweet! Great photos everyone! :whoo:


----------



## Olive25

I'm getting mine in at the last minute again. Today was a really nice day for an Ohio winter...high 30's and sunny. Dylan was out playing lacrosse and Olive decided to join in. 

Ugh, it keeps saying database error when I ty to upload...guess it will have to wait!


----------



## maryam187

*Jan. 3rd*

Debby, it took me a second look to figure it's not Salsa's mirror image. LOL.
Poornima, those are some ADORABLE pics!

It was :bathbaby: here today.


----------



## Jérôme

Jan 4th :


----------



## Poornima

Maryam, Pablo looks so adorable. Gotta love those big beautiful eyes. I wish it was Benji in that bathtub. Baths are due at our home too. 

Jerome, those cute bellies are begging for belly rubs.


----------



## iluvhavs

*Mom, no matter how many times we watch this movie, those dogs always scare me!*


----------



## Thumper

I really like this challenge  Great pictures, everyone. I totally see the daily-things in some of the pics that I see at home.

Here is one I snapped yesterday of Gucci, her hair-bow was falling out and she was glaring at me to fix it, unfortunately, I didn't have my flash on my camera and it came out weird, so I made it b/w.


----------



## mintchip

Oliver and Comet don't have many clothes but my sister gave them coats for Christmas (They just have raincoats)






















Comet's is a little small for him!


----------



## Poornima

Sally, Oliver and Comet look adorable in their coats. Lovely picture. 

Kara, Gucci looks very cute in her disheveled look as well.


----------



## marjrc

Poor wittle Pablo, all soapy and wet. And it's all your fault, mommy!! 

Kara, that is a fantastic picture of Gucci!! I love it very much. I clicked on it to enlarge it and it's awesome. Great move to make it b&w !!

Oliver looks miserable, but those coats ARE cute! lol

Artus and Cisco are so very comfortable. Do they ever look miserable?? LOL


----------



## Sheri

I love all the unposed, everyday shots in this challenge!!!


----------



## marjrc

My photo for today, Jan. 4th :

*"What do you mean, I have a big nose for such a little boy?? "*


----------



## Poornima

Aww, Marj, what a cutie with a kissable nose.


----------



## Missy

Sunday 1-04-09 
(sorry Marj. Had to do one of each.)

day dreaming of rabbits
View attachment 18589

new place to relax...on the couch watching the game with alpha
View attachment 18590


----------



## earfax

I have a miserable cold so sorry I am late in joining in on al the fun! I have some catching up

First picture is Jan 1. We were in Vermont second is Jan 2 We were home so tired and the last still tired and they did not leave me much room to lay down


----------



## mintchip

I love all the photos!


----------



## Sheri

Jan. 4

How do you herd a chicken that won't move?!


----------



## Thumper

ALL so cute! I love their coats, Sally! Marj, He does NOT have a big nose, he just can smell more than the rest of them  (kidding! I don't see the big-ness)

Cute Chickens! And Brrr...some pups are cold and tired. 

Thanks, Marj, she was looking at me like, "well, aren't you going to fix it?" LOL This is a dog that If I say "Fix your hair", she'll run up to me and lay down for me to do it. I always impress the visitors with that 'trick'.


----------



## Eva

These are all so cute! :biggrin1:
here's today's pic! 
Playing in the snow...


----------



## irnfit

I'm catching up.
The first one is 1/1 - Shelby and Lexi
Next 1/2 - Kodi and Shelby watching and waiting
1/3 - playtime


----------



## irnfit

And today, bathday


----------



## maryam187

*Jan. 4th*

I love this thread Marj! Everyone's pics are so nice, funny and witty. Keep them coming!

This is Pablo snuggling up to his daddy as tightly as he can. He's a very independent puppy, but sometimes he can't snuggle up close enough. We love our sweetie pie, he's so full of personality.


----------



## Lina

Great pics everyone!

Maryam, awww, what a sweetie Pablo is! I know that he did the same thing with Spencer when he was here and Spencer loved it! Kubrick prefers to snuggle with me.


----------



## micki2much

Here are the boys tonight at dinner (almost forgot to feed them!!!)


----------



## mintchip

Lina said:


> Great pics everyone!
> 
> Maryam, awww, what a sweetie Pablo is! I know that he did the same thing with Spencer when he was here and Spencer loved it! Kubrick prefers to snuggle with me.


Carolina I think you need another hav for Spencer! (maybe a Valentines gift???)


----------



## iluvhavs

Michelle- I love the dog bowls! Where did you get them. They look custom made.


----------



## micki2much

Rory, that is why my family calls me the "internet queen" But believe it or not, Hamlet's dishes came from Target (the red crown), the Jester Hat and the "bak-a-rita" dish were from the internet, just be careful...the price difference is GREAT! I will try to look through to see if I can send links, I would have never paid some of those prices!!!


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

Linus's four shots (we seem to play a lot of rope around here)
Happy New Year!
Karen


----------



## Eva

The second picture of Linus bearing his teeth is the cutest thing that I've ever seen! ound: he looks like he could be a snack for your other dog. :biggrin1:
How big is Linus now?


----------



## Posh's Mom

Okay, I swear I am going to keep up with this thread!!!


----------



## LuvCicero

We just got home tonight from the creek house so I am playing catch up....

Jan 1st ~ Cicero's favorite spot to watch TV with Daddy.
View attachment 18637


Jan 2nd ~ "Mom, it's so much fun to run around outside and play in the creek. Guess how many leaves and twigs are hiding under me??"








Jan 3rd ~ "Daddy, can I come outside and help you with the leaves?"








Jan 4th ~ "Mom, can I please go play in the creek one more time before we go back home?"


----------



## Posh's Mom

Oh Dale I can't tell you how lovely it looks to see a window open in January. It is FREEZING here!!!

Cicero is one handsome boy, you do such a nice job keeping his coat lovely.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

Eva,
Linus is four pounds now at almost 10 months. Here is a photo tonight (sorry, I already posted his four) after washing a bad klingon (poopy butt). His size is nice to be able to hold him with one hand and wash with the other. 
Karen


----------



## Judy A

Doc and Izzy were enjoying "flying" around the yard today! This is a great thread..sure enjoy seeing everyone's photos..keep them coming!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*January 2 Riki and Daisy "artsy" photos*

Experimenting a little with I photo as the shots were sort of blurry...old camera...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*January 3 - Riki with his long pig*

This is the toy Riki loves to toss!

Don't you just love how I added that broom and the wire to make it look more interesting! LOL I'm cleaning the entire house while the hubby and daughter are away...and sometimes I just hav to take a break!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*January 4...twas bath day!*

Here is Riki, clean and smelling fresh...Daisy is hiding somewhere as she sees the brush!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Linus is one tiny guy!*

Was little Linus the runt of his litter? He is really tiny! And very adorable.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Great photos everyone. It's so much fun to see the dogs in their day-to-day activities...snuggling with dad, wrestling, playing in the snow, au natural and Judy - that flying show is GREAT!

Although you can't tell through all of that hair (never thought I'd be able to say that!) Tess is "sitting pretty". I was getting ready to go out which the dogs love since they get special treats.

The real story today is missing a photo. The dogs & I went to a friend's house for dinner. We had never been there before. Tess immediately jumped on the couch where she could keep track of everyone. Cody of course had to explore everything - especially the cat's toys. THe has a facination with basements. Every place we go he heads immediately to the basement. I hadn't heard him for a while so I went searching in the basement. He was laying in the middle of the floor with his head down and a funny look on his face. He was laying on a dead chipmunk!!! The friend is a HUGE animal lover so I was afraid Cody had killed her pet chipmunk. Fortunately, not the case and I don't think he killed it (I'm blaming that on the cat) but eeewwww!!!


----------



## Jane

This is the BEST thread! I love all the photos!

Wow, Doc and Izzy are flying puffballs! What an amazing photo!!! How did you get that one, Judy?

I must sink my hands into Cicero's beautiful coat, Dale! (Don't worry, I'll bring my brush!)


----------



## Sheri

The shot of Doc and Izzy both airborne is great! Reminds me of the Lipizzaner "Airs Above the Ground".


----------



## Judy A

Jane, I guess it was a lucky shot using manual settings and multiple shot setting. I wish I had a nice forest in the background or the ocean, etc...lol This picture shows how different they are....


----------



## CacheHavs

Wow there are so many new and really great pictures.
We were playing tonight with the dogs, but Giovanni decided to be the rough houser tonight with his favorite dino. 
Sorry Marj I am not able to keep it to just one, but I am keeping it in one photo frameoundoes it count?:biggrin1:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*photo frame*

How do you do that! I think it is a wonderful way to see lots of photos...and your dogs are beautiful!


----------



## Lina

What great shots everyone!

I absolutely love this shot I got of Kubrick, it's overexposed and cropped but I love the depth of field in it and the overexposure actually worked, IMO.

Oh and this is called Waiting for Cheese. We were practicing "Leave It" again... he was waiting for me to say okay.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*I love it!*

I love artsy photos! And you did a great job. He is the most unique havanese I have ever seen. I don't think he really has a double, does he? What did his parents look like? He is a one of a kind good looking dude!


----------



## Lina

Thanks, Linda! I haven't seen a double of him, but it's possible one exists.  And his mom is black (all black) and though the breeder never told me what she calls his colors, I consider his dad a tri-color (hound marked) after looking at the Colours of the Rainbow website. It's a pretty unusual marking (according to the website), so maybe that's why Kubrick is so unusual himself.


----------



## LuvCicero

Amy ~ Thank you for your comment on Cicero. Yep, been fairly nice here and I could not handle the freezing temps and snow!!

Jane ~ I would love for you to sink your hands in Cicero's coat...with a brush. Let me know when you and the boys can come. :biggrin1:


----------



## MopTop Havanese

I missed the first few days of the challenge, we were in Tahoe. I will try my best to do the rest of the month.
Here is my pic(s) for today. The Havabrat with her alltime favorite toy, Santa! She will play fetch with him for hours, literally! I need to get a video of her, she will bring him to us, but if she drops him too far away, we say "closer" and she nudges him with her nose until he is right at our feet!


----------



## taylor320

*Taylor 1/4*

Taylor - January 4


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Welcome Taylor*

Are you new around here? I like your red heart!


----------



## Jérôme

Cisco Jan 5th :


----------



## iluvhavs

"Havabrat" with Santa LOVE IT!

*Did someone say chicken?* Poor rooster had his feet half eaten by Lucy, and his butt. And this toy was sold as "indestructible"!! Ba-Humbug!


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

Linda,
Linus was definitely a runt. His sibs are all "normal" size. The breeder shows and does not try to get tiny Havs, Linus just had other plans.


----------



## CacheHavs

Rikidaisy said:


> How do you do that! I think it is a wonderful way to see lots of photos...and your dogs are beautiful!


Linda,
Jérôme on here told us about a great free soft ware that you can download called PhotoScape. If I remember right I think this is the address to it: www.photoscape.org I have had a lot of fun with it:biggrin1:

And thank you for the compliments on my dogs:redface:


----------



## Poornima

I am so enjoying this thread. Carolina, great pictures. Heather,your gorgeous bunch is a treat to see everytime. 

Great pictures everyone. Keep them coming.


----------



## mintchip

:jaw: Why are we up sooooo early? You have to go back to work ALREADY???? It is to early Let's go back to bed! Look Comet is still asleep It is cold and dark out
Sleep in and go to Macworld instead!!!!!!!
:focus: Jan 5th


----------



## CacheHavs

Poornima said:


> Heather,your gorgeous bunch is a treat to see everytime.


Poornima, Thank you, I do have to say though that this is actually a real challenge for me as I am so use to doing posed pictures, that just 
getting these free shots are actually a challenge for me, but a very fun one:biggrin1:


----------



## lcy_pt

A little late (well, it is only Jan. 5th), but I've been having SO MUCH FUN!!! Hahahaha..........okay, the boys in the snow.....about 2 1/2 feet above their shoveled race tracks.....the large circles behind Harley are my footsteps (up to the knees)


----------



## LuvCicero

Jan 5th 2009...

"Okay, Mom, now that you have every leaf, twig, pine straw and tangle brushed out, can I nap a while till you get the bath water ready?"


----------



## Missy

OMG! Dale.... Cicero is so adorable all ponytailed out like that? Is that just a look or does it also serve a purpose?


----------



## LuvCicero

ound:No that is not his new look.
After being in the mountain woods, he has a lot hiding in that coat. I brush out sections and band to keep them out of the way while I brush another section. Not much chance of blowing coat causing mats for him.


----------



## Sheri

Jan. 5 Tucker and Nitro wrestling. (She's the "top dog" in the house!) She taunts him to come play, which he is always very willing to comply with! She'll even occasionally do RLHs around the house with him. He LOVEs it when she does that!


----------



## Poornima

Sheri, that's an amazing photo. Tucker's coat is so beautiful.


----------



## Sheri

Thanks, Poornima!


----------



## Missy

I agree...Beautiful photo, beautiful coat...great shot of Tucker and Nitro.


----------



## herrick51

This should be fun!


----------



## Eva

Todd, 1-05-09
Ahh...the kids are back in school, I can finally relax


----------



## Mizell26

Oh I love all the pics but the one of Cicero is just to cute. I think it would be neat to see a shot of him standing with all his ponytails. Here are two of Zoe one for yesterday and one for today. Could not get on yesterday had to get ready to go back to school.

Sunday








Today it is raining and rain does not bother her at all so she came in nice and wet begging for her treat


----------



## Thumper

Oh that ponytail pic is SO cute. I wanna do Guccho up like that, although..after bath, brush out and a new harness today..she is NOT so happy with Mom. lol


----------



## Jill in Mich

Dinnertime!


----------



## Poornima

*Benji's bathtime today!*

Before and after bath time :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina

Poornima, I love BOTH those pics, but the after just tugs at the heart.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Father and daugher watching tv with the kids tonite~


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Katie that is too funny!*

At first I was looking for your hubby, and then I got it! Jester is the daddy!


----------



## Mizell26

Rikidaisy said:


> At first I was looking for your hubby, and then I got it! Jester is the daddy!


Me too!


----------



## Jane

Sheri, that is a truly amazing shot of Tucker and Nitro. You can see Nitro's face so well, even with all that Hav hair around him! 

I didn't know Havs and cats would actually wrestle like that! I figured at best they would just nap together. Wow! How sweet!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*January 5 Riki and Daisy - Bully Sticks*

Mom, it says on the package Bull Pissle. What does Bull Pissle mean?

Don't ask, the dogs like it.


----------



## Lina

Hanging out... tongues out! Here are Guapo and Kubrick taking a very quick break from playing... on the couch as usual, LOL!


----------



## Jérôme

Jan 6thArtus and Cisco color :










All the pictures are beautiful


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*very pretty, the changing color*

You are the first to post on the 6th, it is still the 5th here in California!


----------



## Posh's Mom

I'm a day late...on A LOT OF THINGS TODAY! CONGRATS! LINA!!!! 

Here is yesterday's Posh of the Day:









The quality isn't as good as my other pics because I forgot to bring my camera up for bath time and had to take this picture with my iPhone!


----------



## iluvhavs

OK, you know we want treats, we know you know we want treats..............
*where's the treats??*


----------



## trueblue

This thread is awesome! I've fallen behind, but I'll try to remember to take pics and post at least once a week. We really should plan some big hav forum party...wouldn't that be a blast?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Tuesday-Riki and Daisy*

Well I don't want to post the photos here of the result of the bully sticks yesterday, I felt that deserved it's own threat to worn people!

Here are my guys today in the Southern California wind, it is about 57 degrees during the day which is pretty chilly for here. It gets considerably colder at night...

Daisy looks more like a Halloween cat than a havanese with the wind blowing, the last one is my windy yin/yang. That pet-a-potty you see on the patio is the most expensive thing they never used. So they like to sit on it. I put the grass on it and it looked very interesting, so Riki decided to pee on the side of it! That was an expensive waste of money...I think I paid $150 or more for it!


----------



## mintchip

I don't think Comet wants me to go shopping!!ound: (or is it just the brand he doesn't want)


----------



## Mizell26

Okay I had to post two pics for today I don't know why but I guess Zoe thought she was a cat. My son was playing with the spirit stick from summer camp and I suppose she thought she was to chase it. LOL! It was cute...


----------



## micki2much

OMG Amy..I LOVE LOVE LOVE Posh's bath picture!!!!!! They all look alike wet, no matter what color!!!!!


----------



## Mizell26

Great pic of Kubrick and Guapo.....who is hitchcock? I thougth it always just said Kubrick's Mom? Did I miss something? Probably did I am back at school now. Oh and poor Posh....she just doesn't look the same. Great Pics Everyone!


----------



## marjrc

How can I begin to say how impressed I am with all the pictures in this thread?! I mean, WOW!!! 

I am in awe of your Havs' coats and colors, Jerome. Just beautiful! Kubrick and Guapo are a hoot together and I'm sure you all LOL the whole time. Wish I was there! Love that other shot of Kubrick, though I don't see the cheese. :biggrin1:

Dale, when I saw Cicero in from the creek, I just said, Oh. My. Gosh. What a mess!! Then the pic of the braids, well..... Too much!! ound: I love it! 

Todd is just so beautiful and resting with his toy after all the festivities and kids finally back at school, well, it's great. 

Amy, your poor, poor Posh. She looks pitiful soaking wet!!! :bathbaby:

Oh man, I'll never remember everything I thought of as I saw every picture, but know that you've just made my day. Thank you for enjoying the challenge and for taking part in it with such gusto! :whoo:


----------



## Jill in Mich

I love the Guapo/Kubrick picture! What adorable faces.

Today's photo....

The end of another busy day...


----------



## LuvCicero

DH ~ I traded in that little stinker Cicero today and look who I got.........SALLY SUE !!


----------



## marjrc

Didn't have time for photos yesterday, but here is my entry for today, Jan. 6th:
I had a pic of Sammy and Ricky together, looking at me and oh so cute, but in the end, I decided to choose something I thought was 'bad', 
but is kind of cool after all. Ricky is getting a ton of white hairs all over, 
esp. on his back. He is not silvering, but is very black with a gazillion 
strands of very white. This shot, though, makes him look quite silver.

I shot it from below.


----------



## marjrc

Oh Dale! Bestill my heart!!! That is so NOT fair. How is it YOU get to have a girl Hav AND a boy Hav all in one?? Hmmmppffff ! 

LMBO ound: Cicero does make quite a sassy looking gal, though, doesn't he?? LOL

Jill, that is one sweet and touching picture.


----------



## Mizell26

Oh my the Cicero as Sally Sue is just to die for. Cute! Cute! Cute! Kinda like that website where the computer is supposed to take a picture of you if you sit still long enough or something like that and another pic comes up looks like a man with ponytails and missing teeth but Cicero is much better looking and cuter. Plum cute!


----------



## Sheri

Jan. 6

(Whew, this is going to be harder with college starting back up!)


----------



## micki2much

Mom, I thought you said if not completely satisfied we could return it...did you lose the receipt???


----------



## Poornima

Carolina, Kubrick and Guapo's picture is beautiful. 

Marj, Sammy's coat looks like molten steel. So silky! 

Dale, what a cutie pie little girl you got there, boy or a girl..Cicero steals hearts! 

Great pictures everyone. All the furballs are so adorable. This is such an enjoyable thread.


----------



## Jill in Mich

micki2much said:


> Mom, I thought you said if not completely satisfied we could return it...did you lose the receipt???
> View attachment 18746


ound:ound:ound:

And Dale, that picture of "Sally Sue" is too funny! Poor Cicero, the indignity of it all!!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Cicero has some mighty fine lashes!*

No matter how he is dressed, he is always adorable. Boy or girl!


----------



## marjrc

Thank you, Poornima, but that is Ricky.  lol He has very thick hair and loads of it, but for the most part it is very silky. On his back and rump, however, it's coarse.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*going back through the photos*

I really love the one of Salsa and the black and white cat. It is almost a mirror image, black and white style.

And that Tucker has such a rough life, you can tell it by how stressed out he is in that photo...LOL

If I come back in another life, let it be a havanese to a forum member!


----------



## Lina

Mizell26 said:


> Great pic of Kubrick and Guapo.....who is hitchcock? I thougth it always just said Kubrick's Mom? Did I miss something? Probably did I am back at school now. Oh and poor Posh....she just doesn't look the same. Great Pics Everyone!


Tammy, LOL, you missed out on the Announcement thread... I'm getting a puppy from Kimberly's latest litter. Hitchcock was previously Jasper.


----------



## Sheri

I love the name Hitchcock. Does Kubrick have a famous meaning that I am just unaware of? I have just figured it was a neat word in a foreign language.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Sheri it is for the film director Stanley Kubrick. 

Hitchcock is of course for dear Alfred.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Posh d'Jour


----------



## Sheri

Amy,
Thanks. Of course I knew Hitchcock...that is what made me wonder if there was something special about Kubrick. I don't know much about film directors, or even most actors. 

Lina, I'm so happy for you and your husband, and Kubrick, too!!


----------



## Lina

Sheri, Amy is right. Kubrick is my favorite director and Hitchcock is Spencer's favorite director (my third favorite!).


----------



## Sheri

Oh, Amy, I love the newest picture of Posh!!! It looks like a poster for being carefree and confident!


----------



## Lina

Amy, I just saw that Posh picture... I love it too! What a cutie with her paw in the air like that.


----------



## Lina

Kubrick is excited about getting a new little brother!



And I just HAVE to break the one picture per day rule, because this shot just cracked me up. I think Kubrick is saying that he'll be bored until Hitchcock arrives! Who has the heart to tell him it will be another 4 weeks?


----------



## earfax

Amy 



i love the shot of Posh with her Monkey. Bailey has a Mr Monkey she loves to carry around and sleep with


----------



## Posh's Mom

Lina that is just too too cute!!!!! I LOVE it!!!!! I am extremely envious of you and Kubrick. I would be honored to have a Havtahav pup. Speaks volumes of you and Spencer.

Elizabeth Bailey looks soo adorable with her monkey. It is funny how they gravitate to one specific toy...good thing we have, I think, four monkeys around (thanks to Petflys!).

I had to take this picture of Posh. So often I think Jim Henson would get a kick out of Havies if he were still alive, make a muppet of them, especially when their hair is all out of wack. Miss Posh thinks I'm crazy for being up this late at the computer, but with a preschooler at home, and running my own biz, I have "creative" hours editing wedding footage!


----------



## Eva

Oops, almost forgot! 
Jan 6th...Hanging out with his Kenna


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Kubrick yawning...*

Ah, everyone is paying attention to the new baby. Look at how cute I am!

Love the shadows in the Posh photo...and both dogs with their little monkeys.

Riki has the same little squirrel I bought when he was a puppy! Do your dogs still have their favorite baby toy?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Eva, have you seen HRI's new Shavanese?*

There is a short-haired havanese available through havanese rescue.
See www.havaneserescue.com


----------



## Eva

Rikidaisy said:


> There is a short-haired havanese available through havanese rescue.
> See www.havaneserescue.com


Yes.... He's so cute! 
Todd would love him :biggrin1:
If only DH felt the same way


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Two Todds are better than one!*

Your kids would love to watch them play twenty four seven! Isn't your daughter going away on a trip?

She sure loves her Todd!


----------



## Sheri

Eva, 
Your daughter and Todd snuggling is sweet!


----------



## Eva

Rikidaisy said:


> Your kids would love to watch them play twenty four seven! Isn't your daughter going away on a trip?
> 
> She sure loves her Todd!


They (and I) would LOVE another dog...but we're not ready for another pup just yet..even a fully Vetted and trained one (wouldn't that be nice!) 

Kenna's heading off to Kauai and Maui for 2 weeks at the end of March. Her "real" Dad lives on Kauai and his parents are taking her for a visit..LUCKY girl!! 
I think that I'll stow away in her bag..lol


----------



## Jérôme

Jan 07th : Artus


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Artus is very regal*

What kind of personality does he have? He is very regal looking!


----------



## iluvhavs

_*Are you looking at me?? ARE YOU LOOKING AT ME??

R U looking at me???*_


----------



## mintchip

Oliver daydreaming


----------



## Poornima

Amy, adorable pictures of Posh. She is so pretty. Carolina, those pictures are too cute. Sally and Rory, I think both furballs look dreamy. 

Eva, that's a very sweet picture. 

Great pictures, everyone. Keep them coming.


----------



## Missy

Oh gosh...I love all these pictures. Sally, I adore the look on Oliver's face on that last one.

This post for me is more about life with my havs than my havs themselves...of course I couldn't not post any pictures of them. (sorry marj, more than one...:nono

1/07/09 Scenes from a messy day...

pawprints in the slush...
View attachment 18763
on the chair...
View attachment 18764


little wet noses
View attachment 18765
View attachment 18766


coats and towels all for my babes
View attachment 18767


----------



## Eva

Jan 7th...This is a typical Todd move. 
He's always trying to steal the cat's food and so he sits on the sofa and waits until I'm not looking then he slowly raises himself up onto his hind legs. If he thinks that I haven't seen him he'll climb on the back of the sofa, steal a bite and jump down to enjoy it...little brat puppy..lol


----------



## Jill in Mich

Missy - cool photos!!!! I love the pawprints!!! 

Eva - very fun picture. Look at that cute little tail.

Today's picture: "Take that you brute!"


----------



## Lina

Great pics everyone. Awww look at wee Olliver! Too cute! Missy, love the doggie paws.


----------



## Lina

Notice that even when Kubrick is thoroughly enjoying squeaking away at his toy dumbbell he still needs to keep at least ONE eye on me, just in case I'm thinking of stealing it away from him!  Oh and check out his grip on it, LOL.


----------



## mintchip

Lina I love that shot!
Oliver LOVES that barbell as well.......but Comet likes to get it. Oliver has loved them since day 1
Better buy a few with Hitchcock coming


----------



## Poornima

Carolina and Sally, where do you buy that soccer ball dumbbell? Benji and Lizzie love those little soccer balls but I haven't seen the dumbbell. I think they will really enjoy the dumbbell too.


----------



## Lina

Poornima, I got it from petsmart.com (it's the same company as the small soccer balls). I'm not sure if it's just mine, but the one I have doesn't really squeak, it WHEEZES, which I'm actually very very happy about as Spencer can't stand all the really loud squeaky toys. I think I just got a broken one, but that's lucky for Kubrick considering that if it actually squeaked, he could only have it when dad wasn't around. 

Here's the link to it:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3207235

By the way, they're FINALLY selling the small soccer balls online, so I won't have to have you buy them for me anymore.


----------



## mintchip

That is the same place I get them......however Oliver has baseball&basketball as well.
I guess it depends on the season


----------



## Pixiesmom

1/07/09 Scenes from a messy day...

pawprints in the slush...
View attachment 18763
on the chair...
View attachment 18764


little wet noses
View attachment 18765
View attachment 18766


coats and towels all for my babes
View attachment 18767
[/QUOTE]

Missy I love your house!! Most of Florida is all stucco boxes, like I live in,

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Missy

oh Beth thank you for the compliment...but I would trade cold and snow for a stucco house that is warm and sunny in a minute!!!


----------



## earfax

ok I pulled out my new cannon rebel camera for these here is January 3 ,4,5, 6 and 7th and sorry im late but I have the flu and been in bed so the girls and I have just been lying around.

Mollie has a very short hair cut. We had to cut it down because she got so matted in the snow we had to go short  hopefully it grows fast. she does look like a little lamb!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Who you calling a MopTop??


----------



## earfax

Katie lol so cute!!!


----------



## LuvCicero

Jan. 7, 2009
Why do I like to brush everyday????
For the kisses ~ of course !!!!!


----------



## marjrc

Awwww, Dale that is so sweet! Lucky you! 

I love that shot of Posh prancing about AND the 'muppet' one. I think Sammy looks like a muppet a LOT! lol Especially when his hair is all messy like that. 

Mollie and Bailey are just beautiful! Mollie's hair is so white and looks incredibly soft. Sorry to hear you've been sick though, Elizabeth. That sucks!

Katie, that's just too funny! They are ALL mop tops and that's why we love 'em! 

Look at Tess and Cody go at it. I love when mine wrestle like that, just like bears!

Missy, those are very creative pictures. Good for you!! You'd have had a field day here today. There were wet paw prints all over the place! lol 

Artus is so handsome!

Sally, that is a great shot of Oliver. Were you under a table or something?

Rory, I get a kick out of your comments and pictures. Your two are just too stinkin' cute!

I love that shot of Todd, standing on the couch. He is too smart for his own good! lol 

Kubrick and that screen shot of Hitch is too sweet, but I do love that one of him yawning. Cute! lol


----------



## marjrc

We had quite the storm today and though it was very windy, Ricky and Sammy still enjoyed getting out there on the deck. Here, they are watching over at the neighbors' to see if their arch enemy, Bruce the Boxer will come out.

These were taken this evening and I see it's 2 mins. after midnight. Oh well ! :biggrin1:


----------



## Cheryl

LuvCicero said:


> Jan. 7, 2009
> Why do I like to brush everyday????
> For the kisses ~ of course !!!!!
> 
> View attachment 18788


You get kisses after you brush? I have to provide treats!!!! Am I doing it wrong.


----------



## Sheri

Jan. 7

It has been raining A LOT here in western Washington for a few days, lots of areas are flooding. Tucker has been ringing the bells, often...but wants me to stop the rain for him to go out. Silly boy!

This is me, outside, trying to tell Tucker he can come out to go potty. Yeah, right! He'll only come out if it is a command!

"You want me to come out IN THAT?! Make it stop, please!"


----------



## Eva

Sheri said:


> Jan. 7
> 
> It has been raining A LOT here in western Washington for a few days, lots of areas are flooding. Tucker has been ringing the bells, often...but wants me to stop the rain for him to go out. Silly boy!
> 
> This is me, outside, trying to tell Tucker he can come out to go potty. Yeah, right! He'll only come out if it is a command!
> 
> "You want me to come out IN THAT?! Make it stop, please!"


Lol...Todd's been doing the same thing. ound:
He doesn't mind the rain but this downpour is a different story! 
It's Monsoon season in Washington.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*I love coming home each day to this thread...*

Todd sneaking up on the cat! I've had to put our cat in the bathroom because the dogs were pushing him out of his area to eat his food...could be why they are fat and are suffering allergies. I just caught them at it!

Dog prints in the snow, on the furniture, and their lovely towel waiting for them.

Kubrick with his watchful eye...bet he will be watching the puppy too.

Lots of moptops from several different owners...all lounging and looking good. I have to go back over the posts to remember them all.

Getting kisses while you groom...now that is really wonderful!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Wednesday Riki and Daisy*

Ok, we understand no more bully sticks, but we want a treat...see us licking our chops for a treat?
See how adorable we are, and how much we love you?
Okay we will roll over without you asking us to...and see how our tongues are out while we do it because we know you are cooking something!
And last, Riki still remembers where I put the last part of that bully stick!


----------



## Jérôme

Jan 8th :


----------



## LuvCicero

I love all these neezers.  It's so much fun to see all the new pictures each day. We are a bunch of lucky dog people! But, Marj, all that snow...I'm not sure about that. :suspicious: I think I like dried leaves better.

Yep, I'm the one that gets the treat while brushing Cicero. Sometimes I do him on the ironing board, but most of the time he is like a baby in my lap and will turn anyway I put him...and often takes naps as I brush. When I say, "Let me fix you hair" he jumps up and puts his head on my chest looking at me with those sweet black eyes. He's a gem!! - most of the time.


----------



## iluvhavs

So many familar poses and behaviors. How many times have I hidden that bully stick and had it lusted over for days! Too cute! I love coming here every morning.

*"Hey, Lucy, hurry up! Your shows on and that hot chihuahua is on TV right now!"*


----------



## ama0722

What a great photo thread. What I like most is seeing the plain old Neezers no posing, etc. It really captures their natural personality and you can see even though our dogs look different, how much alike they really are.

I am late to the party but this one I couldn't resist. It rains a LOT here in SC (spoiled So Cal!) Dash stays right in the kitchen with me and often helps me cook. I turn around and Dash decided to bleach his mustache. I must have dropped some of the flour on the ground <BG> He sure did find it!


----------



## Jane

Sheri said:


> Jan. 7
> It has been raining A LOT here in western Washington for a few days, lots of areas are flooding. Tucker has been ringing the bells, often...but wants me to stop the rain for him to go out. Silly boy!


Sheri, you mean you haven't accompanied Tucker outside in the rain with an umbrella yet? :biggrin1: When my mom dogsits my boys, she will do that! Then, they wonder why they aren't getting the same star-treatment from me! I just boot them outside and block the dog door with my foot until they go potty! :suspicious:

I love everyone's daily photos. I can't seem to get my act together to participate in this!

Marj, I love the snowy scene with your black babies - beautiful!


----------



## emazeredo

LuvCicero said:


> Jan 5th 2009...
> 
> "Okay, Mom, now that you have every leaf, twig, pine straw and tangle brushed out, can I nap a while till you get the bath water ready?"
> 
> View attachment 18684


I love the idea of sectioning off the hair like that!
What a great photo & grooming tip!

All the pictures are so great!hoto:


----------



## LuvCicero

1-8-09
The Blob slept till 10:30 this morning.
He's a real sleepy head !!
Uhmmm. which end is which??


----------



## Poornima

*Mirror, Mirror on the wall....*

who's the fairest of them all?....Mom, do I look pretty?

It was Lizzie's bath time today. She is sweet and cooperative but can't wait for her nap after the bath.


----------



## LuvCicero

Poornima...she is beautiful and I love her dark ears. AND how do you keep your sofa so white ... with dogs??


----------



## Thumper

The pictures are all so amazing! So many talented folks with a camera here. Impressive! 

Great thread!!! I have some shots I'm downloading in a bit


----------



## Poornima

LuvCicero said:


> Poornima...she is beautiful and I love her dark ears. AND how do you keep your sofa so white ... with dogs??


Thanks! As to keeping the sofa white, well, I am a bit OC about keeping the dogs clean. I use so much of Veterinarian's Best Waterlss Foam Bath and baby wipes, I should buy thier stock. :biggrin1:


----------



## Mizell26

Elizabeth--I think Mollie is very cute in her cut. She is so pretty and white. Marj the snow is just to much. My bones hurt for you. Today it is so pretty outside I thought let me get a pic of Zoe on the diving board it is probably around 70 degrees here today. Just beautiful! So my three year old, Jace, had to get in the picture also. He is such a hoot everytime I take a picture of him he says let me see let me see. I am posting to many pictures today because I should only be posting two but could not decide on what to post. Jace is my son who has had the skin problem and while his skin is doing so great I wanted to post a pic of him as well....hope that is okay Don't know if you will be able to see it but his arms are still just a little broke out...back to dermatologist for check up tomorrow.


----------



## Sheri

Jan. 8
Well, it is terribly windy today, and I was a little afraid to go out for a walk with Tucker, (we've got tree's going down, power is flickering,) but it isn't raining for the first time in days, so we decided to go for it. I'm posting three pictures instead of one, but it shows the day so much better....(sorry, Marj!  )

1st: Tucker's having to really muscle into the wind to make headway. If he stops he sometimes gets blown back!

2nd: Investigating a dropped limb. I thought you might like to see the color of his hair at the roots... :biggrin1:

3rd: It was rather like being in a blender!


----------



## Sheri

Jace is a cutie! And I really like the picture of Zoe in the air, running away from the camera--she looks like she's just got the biggest grin!

Lizzie is so pretty and looks so sweet-smelling!

Cicero is such a cute blob!! And, I'm so envious that he loves brushing so much as to give you kisses and hugs during grooming!

Dash makes me think of Gourcho Marx's negative! (Mustache!) What a cute kitchen helper!

I just love the candid photos of our dogs! Amanda, you're right, these show so much of their personalities!

Jane, no, I've not (yet) caved in to carrying out an umbrella for Tucker. But, he moves so much finding the right blade of grass, I'm not sure I could keep up with him, anyway! (But, I've thought about it...ound: )


----------



## mintchip

:frusty:Not the clearest RLH but cute! Oliver is the blonde blob in front


----------



## micki2much

Sally, that is a GREAT picture of Comet!!!! OMG I want him!!!!!!!

Here are pics of the boys, I know we are only supposed to post 1 a day, but they were mad at each other today and would NOT get in a picture together! ound:


----------



## Jill in Mich

Everyone's pictures are great. Great idea Marj - this has been more fun than I ever expected. I keep thinking it will be hard to find a picture to post and instead it's hard to decide which one to post. 

Today: Is that a liver treat you have in your hand??? Gimmee, Gimmee, GIMMEE!!! (Please ignore the tear stains - Tess' allergies have been really bad lately.)


----------



## Sheri

Tess's hair looks so glossy!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Wed. R&D Back from getting our teeth cleaned today!*

We were fortunate today to go to David Nelson's house with his wonderful backyard and agility equipment...while we waited for our turn getting our teeth cleaned...David has four, Linda Spencer (Havananny has 2), Sharon has two, and I have two. The dogs played all day while we all chatted. Ah to have a big backyard! And 10 little havvies playing. Only one dog doesn't like the dental hygenist, and she would bark at her every time she saw her...

So we had Tippy, Buster, Sandy, Tina, Lilly, Cindy Lu, Muffin, Libby, and Riki with Daisy...

Daisy's teeth and gums are great and plaque free. Riki has a little bit of a front tooth loose because he has some gum disease. Hopefully if I floss it, I can help it last a little longer. Even well taken care of dogs can get gum disease. She said it is odd that it is only on one tooth...but to be aware in case in the future it gets an infection. Who knew?

At 45 minutes each per dog, you can see we had lots of havvie play time. They only got tired the last couple of hours!


----------



## Sheri

Linda, 
For a second I thought you had a picture of my Tucker there with Daisy!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Tucker and Riki*

I have always thought they were look-a-likes. Be blessed tho...Tucker has a much more luxurious coat! You can see how long and silky it is in the wind!

Hopefully Tucker has better gums!

I, too, am really enjoying the photos. What TV show were the dogs watching with the chihuahua?

Cicero amazes me, he fetches all sorts of toys, gives kisses while being groomed, and sleeps in his crate! What a good boy!

Some of my favorite photos are of these guys in flight! And a few of the flashing pad as well as flashing teeth.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Linda you floss his teeth?!! And I thought I was being a good mommy just brushing them two or three times a week!!!!! Yikes! And, do you have a special doggie dentist? It doesn't sound like anyone is having to put their dog "under" to have their teeth cleaned...which I would prefer not to have to do.

Perhaps we need a new thread for this info?


----------



## CacheHavs

Here is Miss Bratty BG styling her best.:biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

Look at all those things your dogs will do to get a treat, Linda! What's the matter? You don't feed them enough??! ound: 

GREAT shots today everyone! I love the stories behind the pictures almost as much as the pictures. I am learning something new every day!

Here are mine for Jan. 8th:

They were both getting excited over Ricky's toy, having just come in from outdoors. Ricky would chase his toy that I threw and Sammy would chase Ricky. Sammy "gets" Ricky by nipping him in the knees since he's shorter than Ricky. It's hysterical!! Anyway, I had the toy held up high so I could get some good shots in and ended up with this one where they have that wild look in their eye. :biggrin1:

See how different my boys look from each other? And I love everything about each of them, strangely enough. No wonder strangers don't understand when i say they are both Havanese. LOL :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

Heather, I love your dogs! Giovanni is a hunk!! And this little pup. ADORABLE!


----------



## CacheHavs

marjrc said:


> Heather, I love your dogs! Giovanni is a hunk!! And this little pup. ADORABLE!


Thank you Marj, I figure I would let people see just how tom-boyish our BG girl can be. Since everyone was starting to think that my dogs never see dirt or messy hair:bounce: tomorrow is her bath day:bathbaby:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Doggy Dentistry*

Riki is only five and sort of young to have gum problems, but he has it around the front tooth which is making it lose. I don't floss but she said I could around this tooth to keep it clean and prevent infection. She said he will probably eventually lose it...which is sad as they don't have doggy implants. She told me what to watch for if it gets infected and that it would have to be pulled if this happens...which it might or might not. Just preventative care.

We brush his teeth every day with an enzyme cleaner you leave on and they cannot eat or drink for a half an hour that cleans plaque. Ideally, he would see the dental technician every six months for a proper teeth cleaning as well as gum cleaning for plaque. If the dog is good, they don't have to go to sleep for this. One of the dogs had to take a little sedative so she could tolerate the gum cleaning. She takes the dogs into a private room so we don't see them...but she told me both of mine were very good. Daisy shook a little, but that was more about being away from me.

Daisy had a deep cleaning when she was spayed. I think that it isn't necessary if these cleanings are done on a regular basis.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Couch potato's.......


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*My nickname is spud*

I love me them couch taters! Both of em!

And Heather, I love your black dog with the bit of white...he is my favorite!

And the little guy with the green cowboy boots, what better friend could a havvie hav?

All the dogs are so beautiful...too many to mention. How fun that I have time these last two weeks with family on vacation to post and enjoy the posts.


----------



## Jérôme

Jan 9th :


----------



## iluvhavs

*Would you please ask her to get out of the way?? And she looks so silly with that pink tube thingy on...... *


----------



## Scooter's Family

*Got string...*

He makes the biggest mess with this string ball but he loves it!


----------



## Poornima

Great pictures, everyone. 

Ann, Scooter's picture just cracked me up, it has that visual illusion thing going for me, his white paws just merge into that string ball, and for a breif second I was like, where are his paws? :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero

Ann, that is cute. Scooter's coat and cut looks so pretty. I'm thinking....but not sure I want Cicero to have a string ball....LOL

So many pictures in this thread.....I'm loving it.


----------



## Scooter's Family

See why I have such a close, personal relationship with my vacuum cleaner?!


----------



## LuvCicero

"Don't even think about getting my pillow."


----------



## Renee

Great picture, Dale. The eye(s) tell it all!


----------



## Missy

Dale, are you sure Cicero isn't a she? He is so pretty! But that's what I love about these pups they are so androgynous and ageless. always puppies


----------



## Sheri

Jerome, your dogs always look so regal and dignified, (except when sleeping  )

I like the shot of Cicero's eye...

Scooter should share his string ball with Tucker, who loves to do that, too!

Nice picture of Rico and Lucy...Rico does look like he's plainly asking you for help!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I :hug: Cicero! He's such a sweet looking boy!


----------



## Jérôme

So many beautiful havanese in this thread, to morrow Artus and Cisco are going to grooming as they will be on sunday to the Paris Dog Show, I will try to do pictures after grooming and during the show..


----------



## Sheri

Jerome, I'd love to see pictures of a show in Paris!! Sounds so very elite!

You are showing both dogs? Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Jane

Missy said:


> Dale, are you sure Cicero isn't a she? He is so pretty! But that's what I love about these pups they are so androgynous and ageless. always puppies


ound: I second that. Cicero is so....pretty!

I guess it is hard to look manly with long flowy hair and a topknot.

I love everyone's photos. This is the best thread!


----------



## Poornima

Dale, what a lovely picture. Your boy is such a heart stealer. 

What an enjoyable thread this is! Keep those lovely pictures coming, everyone.


----------



## Missy

Isn't funny how they all look alike but all look so different... and they are all pretty and cute...but somehow some do look like little boys and others don't-- people always think Jasper is a girl too. But no one ever thinks Cash is anything but all boy.


----------



## mintchip

*RLH!*


----------



## Jill in Mich

Checking their p-mail


----------



## Sheri

Jan. 9

Bath day for Tucker.

He REALLY dislikes bathing and drying!!! But, he's so soft and gorgeous when we're done!


----------



## mintchip

Sheri I love that one!


----------



## lcy_pt

I couldn't resist ound:

SEYMOUR









HARLEY


----------



## LuvCicero

Missy...I just looked and Cicero doesn't have any "jewels" soooo maybe he is a she....LOL

We talk about once a week about trimming is face and doing without the topknot....but he never bothers it and I love it. It's just when I use pink or rose that DH says "no, no".

Thank all....I appreciate that you think my boy is cute. That picture was under exposed and he almost looks chocolate in it. I like it so I told DH I might have to do a color job on him next. 

Jerome...takes lots of pictures. I know everyone would love to see them.

P-mail ound:ound:ound:

Pat...I love those little faces....and the topknots!!!


----------



## marjrc

Jérôme, I forgot to tell you how much I love yesterday's photo! I always love the pictures of your boys. Good luck at the show this weekend and please start a new thread and share many pictures with us!! 

P-mail - you are so punny, Jill! ound:

Today, I let the doggies in the back yard. They are usually on the deck upstairs because we don't shovel our yard and the snow gets up high against the patio door down there. You'd think with 3 teenagers in the house, at least ONE would help out and shovel back there! :frusty: So.... Ricky and Sammy LOVE racing out in the snow, but it can be pretty deep and so their suit legs sometimes come off! lol

Here is a pretty neat shot of Ricky leaping into the air after Sammy. Click on it for an enlarged version if you like. I will be posting more of these pics on the 'fun in the snow' thread over the weekend, but am signing off now. Just wanted to get this one in.


----------



## Sheri

Super Ricky!! Able to leap tall buildings in a single bound!

Good shot, Marj! Sammy is cute, and the snow is wonderful!


----------



## Mizell26

All the pics are just great. I will post mine tomorrow it is getting a little late and I am just pooped from today but had to check everyones pics. After reading about flossing teeth and so on when I saw Scooter's pic I was like oh dental floss. LOL! Oh Jerome to visit Paris must really be nice. I would love to visit there. However, my husband flies to Brazil every other month to work so I don't think he would want to have to fly to Paris. Too bad for me! Take lots of pictures and make a Paris thread... Great pics everyone!


----------



## Mizell26

Hey Marj our principal at school today was talking about bad weather heading down this this way next week sometime from Canada. She said Canada has had some pretty rough weather. I said well I know they have had ALOT of snow. I have seen the pictures of it. I just had to laugh because she looked at me like I was crazy. Oh but we will just get the cold part of it. Today after school it was 75 and great outside. Guess we will be back in the 30s next week.


----------



## trueblue

OK...off topic I know, but maybe you guys will get some pics of Cricket in the white stuff next week. Tammy mentioned her principal's comment about our weather...my weather forum peeps are talking about ice/snow next week for us!! YAY! We've been in the 70s since before Christmas....I'm so ready for winter.


----------



## Lina

Jan. 8th: What do you mean you think I'm cute???


----------



## Lina

Jan. 9th: Head Cock


----------



## Sheri

Lina,
Your photos are incredible. Kubrick is such a beautiful color.


----------



## CacheHavs

Lina,
I love that last picture that you posted of Kubrick, I love to look in his eyes


----------



## CacheHavs

Sheri I had to laugh when I saw your picture of Tucker. Mine give me those same evil looks. 
I really think at times that if looks could kill I would have been gone a long time agoound:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Friday - Daisy*

Daisy is on her very tippy toes trying to get on the barstool so she can jump on the counter where there are treats. She tried, oh how she tried! She is able to jump on the kitchen table. I am going to see if we can buy one of the really high ones!

If I could only get her to like the teeter, she would be the best agility dog. She has a desire for great heights!


----------



## Sheri

Linda,
They think they are starving, huh?! It sounds like Daisy would have been a good circus dog! What effort and determination. :hungry:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Tucker's bath...*

If I showed her Tucker's bath photo, you cannot imagine how fast she could run and how determined she would be to hide too!

How long does it take you to blow dry him?


----------



## Sheri

I've never separated it out timewise (and I don't have my watch on,) but bath and dry usually it takes about 1-1/2 to 2 hours. If I totally dry him it takes the full 2 hours.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Wow Sheri!*

I guess that is why groomers get paid so much. I do my own but they don't have his fabulous coat! You are a dedicated hav-mom. He always looks amazing in his photos.

if I am lucky, most of the year it is sunny and relatively warm. I usually towel dry them and then comb...and then a run around the block on warmer days. By the time they are home, Daisy is close to dry and Riki only needs a half an hour of drying.


----------



## Sheri

Aww, thanks!


----------



## iluvhavs

First I want to thank marj for sending this horrible Canadian weather down to Massachusetts! It's 9 degrees here today and falling with 10 inches of snow tonight. Yuke!

I am loving all these pictures! Kubrick is a beauty and please send lots of pictures from the Paris show Jerome!! Daisy & Riki are too cute. I love Tess & Cody checking their p-mail LOL. Where did Scooter get that ball of string????

After seeing all these long haired beauties, I had to give Lucy a topknot. :biggrin1: Now I have a reason to let her hair grow. I've been clipping the top, but will try it long for a while and see how we like it.


----------



## micki2much

OH Rory, Lucy looks sooooo pretty in her top knot!!!!!! I have to stop showing her pictures to Finnegan because I think he is plotting to come snatch her up ound:


----------



## Mizell26

trueblue said:


> OK...off topic I know, but maybe you guys will get some pics of Cricket in the white stuff next week. Tammy mentioned her principal's comment about our weather...my weather forum peeps are talking about ice/snow next week for us!! YAY! We've been in the 70s since before Christmas....I'm so ready for winter.


Kim what in the world will we do with snow? My principal did tell us that we were expecting some bad stuff. We were looking at the calendar about bad weather days. I was trying to plan for cheer tryouts and she told me about it then because we will miss out on one of our breaks if bad weather does come and school has to be cancelled.


----------



## Jérôme

Jan 10th, Artus and Cisco ready for the show :


----------



## Poornima

*Napping*

January 10:

Benji and Lizzie are fascinated with the bed in one of the guest bedrooms. They don't sleep under any other bed except this one. They are not allowed in the guest bedrooms, and everytime they get a chance to go into this bedroom, they promptly dive under to  Benji goes under completely and I had to lift the bedskirt to take his picture, while Lizzie sleeps with her behind sticking out. :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel

Poornima,

That is *too* cute. I love those photos.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

*Jan 5-9*

Luke's reaction to Linus's ear lickies!








My new lambie








I'll keep watch. You can go about your business.








I find it very hard to resist this face!!!








He attacks from behind for a quick ear lick.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

*Jan 10*

Linus loves his toy box--especially when he gets to pick which one to play with next. For some reason he really loves this little parrot that we got in Ellie's Wacky Pack from Sonic (probably smells good even though I can't smell anything).


----------



## micki2much

*Jan 9 & 10*

We didn't do it...what ever it is, WE DIDN'T DO IT!!!!








You want me to do WHAT...It took me all morning to get these toys OUT of the box!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mintchip

Did you call ME????


----------



## Scooter's Family

Rory-The ball of string came from Petsmart I think. Sometimes I hide it so I'm not picking up string all day!

I just placed an order on Dog.com, they had great sale prices on toys. If DH doesn't get back from his trip soon we're gonna be broke! I keep shopping because I'm bored!

I so love looking at this thread each day! All of the dogs are just so cute!


----------



## Jill in Mich

This is how Tess spends her time in the big dog section of the dog park.


----------



## Missy

Oh I am loving all these photos...but best caption award has to go to you Jill..."checking P-mail." perfect!


----------



## Doggie Nut

trueblue said:


> OK...off topic I know, but maybe you guys will get some pics of Cricket in the white stuff next week. Tammy mentioned her principal's comment about our weather...my weather forum peeps are talking about ice/snow next week for us!! YAY! We've been in the 70s since before Christmas....I'm so ready for winter.


Uh, since I am right next door, does that mean I might get some white stuff too???


----------



## Jill in Mich

Lina, what type of flash do you use? Your pictures are always beautiful and Kubrick's eyes are always open....


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

I love the dog sling (?) for the dog park. I pop Linus in my coat to walk my daughter to school in the morning. He comes inside with us and is perfectly content.


----------



## maryam187

*Week of Jan. 5-9th*

My mommy was gone, but Daddy took great care of me, this is what I've been doing most of the time:


----------



## maryam187

*Jan. 10th*

But I love having my mommy back, she makes the yummiest Kong stuffing!


----------



## mintchip

Welcome back Maryam I love those photos!


----------



## Sheri

Maryam, he's stunning!


----------



## LuvCicero

Pablo is beautiful...SO black. I love the RLH picture.


----------



## maryam187

Thank you Sally and Sheri!

Dale, and his white is SO grey-green-yellow  He runs around in wet grass, (red) mud, and dirt on a daily basis, combine that with his ticking. Just ordered a whitening shampoo.


----------



## earfax

Hi everyone here my pictures for Jan 8, 9 and 1oth


----------



## earfax

oops here in better lighting


----------



## Scooter's Family

Great pix!!!


----------



## Lina

Jill in Mich said:


> Lina, what type of flash do you use? Your pictures are always beautiful and Kubrick's eyes are always open....


I use a Nikon SD-600 speed light. I usually have it point up to bounce off the ceiling, which is why Kubrick's eyes stay open - the flash isn't blinding him!


----------



## Lina

Maryam, I missed Pablo pics! He's such a beautiful boy! I am so so so sorry we couldn't get together on Wednesday! I've been so ridiculously busy at work and I was actually there until 8:30pm that night. I'm sorry you couldn't understand me in your voicemail... the lab has HORRIBLE cell phone reception, but I hope I can see you the next time you're here, or if I ever make it down to NC!


----------



## Sheri

Jan. 10

"I just love my special dog toy, and sometimes I share it with the cat!"


----------



## maryam187

Lina, no worries whatsoever! You know I'm connected to NYC and will be there often enough.

Sheri, LOL, too cute.


----------



## maryam187

Elizabeth, I meant to tell you that I love seeing Bailey's hair growing out so nicely. She looks so different already! I'm not a huge fan of short cuts, however, I think your groomer did a great job on Mollie, she looks adorable.


----------



## Lina

One Eye Open


----------



## earfax

Thanks Maryam Bailey coat is shaping up . Her coat is different then Mollie's coat. I think hers is going to be on the curly side. It really means a lot that you like Mollie cut. It is growing on me. I too love the long coat. Bailey lol has more fur then Mollie now.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Saturday - Riki, Daisy, and Dante!*

Here we have all three on their favorite lounging chair. 
Key, Beef, and Yubie. Those are their nicknames.

Riki is five, Dante is 18, and Daisy is four.


----------



## marjrc

Tammy wrote: *"I said well I know they have had ALOT of snow. I have seen the pictures of it. I just had to laugh because she looked at me like I was crazy. Oh but we will just get the cold part of it. Today after school it was 75 and great outside. Guess we will be back in the 30s next week."*

Well, there is cold and snow here near Montreal, but it's not like this everywhere in Canada. Some states are colder than some Cdn. provinces, actually. Out in B.C., most areas still have green grass. Sigh......... ! But here, yep, there is ice, cold wind and snow some days. We still have two months of this stuff, so I shouldn't despair just yet! lol

I really love the captions and stories you all share along with your picture of the day! I have been LOL and oohing and aaahing every time I get a chance to view this thread. Thank you for that! 

Lina, awesome photos as usual! Love that close up of Oliver, Sally. What a lovable face! Pat, your two babies are just adorable! I could go on and on...... Love this thread!!


----------



## marjrc

My photo of the day. Here's Ricky, covering a toy with his face and front paws and Sammy, trying to get at it. As we've all seen this position with our Havs, I thought I'd capture just how long Ricky is. Then I realized, that I have nothing up against him so you could get an idea! :frusty: Another time, I'll try and think of it before taking the picture. :biggrin1:

If you click on the photo to enlarge it, you can see the thousands of white hairs Ricky is getting.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Okay! I LOVE this thread...and I LOVE your submissions everyone. Fortunately there are so many great ones I think I'll miss some of you if I start mentioning pics.

I have an easy time taking a picture every day, but I don't always get them on the computer...so here some pics of Posh from the last three days.

And, yes, she's had the same topknot in...I'm a naughty mommy, this is what happens when I start to actually work on my "real job." Everything else goes to pot!


----------



## maryam187

Marj, I think Pablo's longer, LOL.

Amy, I love Posh eace:


----------



## Posh's Mom

Maryam and I love Pablo!

Pablo & Posh, isn't that cute?! Actually, if the DH was keen on getting another one it would have to be a boy, and since he's an art teacher I thought Pablo Picasso would be a great little boy name...but we'd have to call him Picasso so there wouldn't be any confusion here!

Sadly, at dinner tonight my husband declared out of the blue, "Amy I do not want another dog."

He sounded pretty convincing...****.


----------



## maryam187

DH's tend to change their minds, trust me


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*has he seen our video of the day we brought Daisy home?*

My daughter was seven or eight when she was so happy with two dogs!


----------



## earfax

Amy

Posh is so cute. My DH said no second dog lol well that history. It will happen if you really want it to just give it time. Why does he not want a second one?


----------



## iluvhavs

No matter how you mix these two foods up, Mom, I'm still going to dump them on the floor and eat the long skinny ones! Buy me what you will, I'lll eat what I like!


----------



## maryam187

Rory, too cute! I think Julie's Quincy is a 'separator' as well, LOL.


----------



## earfax

Mollie does that too lol and Bailey eats some then carries a few piees under the table and leaves them there for a few minutes. he eats the pieces under the table able he cleans his bowl


----------



## mintchip

Comet loves his Pipsqueak Duck


----------



## Jill in Mich

Amy, I always love your pictures of Posh.

We had about 9 inches of snow yesterday. Here's a picture from our walk this morning at the nature center.


----------



## Jérôme

Jan 11th :


----------



## Scooter's Family

Jill-I thought I was freezing on our walk this morning, now I know I was just cold but you must have REALLY been freezing!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Congrats Jerome! Looks like your Paris show was a success!


----------



## Posh's Mom

As some of you know, I am a total night owl! Last night/this morning was no exception. The local PBS station was having a Hitchcock films night and so I watched "North by Northwest"-one of my favs, but really really long, and "Lifeboat"-which I had never seen, back to back. This meant I was watching movies and knitting until about 2 a.m. or so, and my darling husband and Posh were sleeping on the couch together. I love love love this one of them snuggling together...oh, and he says he doesn't want another because if two were vying for his attention he'd be annoyed, but with one he is heaven!  Arrggggg!!!

I'll be here when he changes his mind !


----------



## Lina

Amy, that picture is adorable!!!!  I was up knitting until 3am last night, but no Hitchcock films night here.


----------



## Poornima

Amy, that's such an adorable picture. What a cutie pie Posh is!

Jarome, congratulations on your success at the show. 

Great pictures, everyone.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Lina soon you'll have your very own Hitchcock "movie" to watch all day long!!! Lucky lucky you!!!! We would really be two peas in a pod with our late night knitting, havanese, photography, and movie obsessions! Ha!


----------



## maryam187

*Jan. 11th*

Huh?! Anybody asked for the most handsome dog with the shiniest little nose?!


----------



## Sheri

I'd so love to see these gorgeous dogs in person! You guys all have such wonderful, handsome, snugglable pups!


----------



## ama0722

Amy- I have the reverse. What a boy and his dog look like the next morning when they stayed up way way past their bedtime. Jim would KILL me for posting this! She always sleeps on his pillow even if there are extras nearby!


----------



## Missy

Great Photos Everyone. Amy and Amanda, you also have to post those in the Men who are owned by Havs thread.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Oh Maryam he is soooo cute!!!

Amanda that picture is awesome! Dora is soo adorable with her "boy." It is fun to see these guys so wrapped around their little dog's paws. Adam would kill me too if he knew I was posting pics of him here! Ha!


----------



## Missy

I love the expression on both Posh and Dora's face... Posh looks like she's thinking..."ahhh how come guys always fall asleep after a good petting"
and Dora, looks like she is smirking..."I just woke up daddy na na na na na."


----------



## Lina

Amanda, I love that picture!


----------



## Sheri

I love the pictures of the sleepy men and their Havs! So cute! (Just don't tell the men,  )


----------



## Sheri

Jan. 11

Tucker is working hard at his supportive role in Mom's study! (While he is adorable, I must say that it does slow things down a bit, because I always hate to make him move.) Sometimes he totally lays on top of the whole book in my lap.


----------



## Missy

awww tucker is all tuckered out!


----------



## maryam187

Sorry Marj, I know I posted for today already, but I just noticed that 2 of the pics I posted in this thread are showing Pablo in a similar position 'left paw up' and yet he looks completely different, LOL.


----------



## mintchip

Maryam that is to cute!


----------



## Poornima

Sheri what a cute picture of Tucker. 

Maryam, cute pictures of Pablo.

This is such an enjoyable thread. Lovely pictures of sweet furballs.


----------



## Missy

*a week of photos*

1/05/09 jerky patrol
View attachment 18987

1/06/09 coming and going 
View attachment 18988

1/07/09 snow face
View attachment 18989


----------



## Missy

*week of photos continued*

1/08/09 I'm bored
View attachment 18990

1/09/09 I'm bored today too
View attachment 18991

1/10/09 the look of love
View attachment 18992

1/11/09 yummm snow!
View attachment 18993


----------



## Sheri

Nice photos, Missy. I especially like the first two shots, and the second-to-last one.


----------



## Lina

Great shots everyone! This thread is awesome. 

Today: I <3 Flossies!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Lina, love that closeup!*

He is so adorable!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Sunday - Daisy the Dominator!*

Riki is definitely the alpha when we are outside...but the boss of the house is always Daisy. Riki lets her, I think he likes it!
As you can see from my previous photos I have all the couches covered in Costco dog blankets. Daisy does this circle-digging thing before she goes to sleep at night and has actually made some holes in the tapestry couch from her digging. The two velvet ones are also looking worse for wear. Do all havanese dig before they sleep...I think Riki only does it once in a while. He plops down to sleep...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Pablo's Coat, Posh's cuteness, and so much more...*

Oh my gosh, sleeping and non-sleeping husbands with adorable dogs, dogs wanting Jerky, dogs winning prizes, dogs sleeping on books, dogs chewing sticks, dogs with the most incredible coat...and those with the most incredible eyes...

I have decided that my next havanese will be rich black with just a dab of white. I am falling in love with these darker dogs...and isn't there no problem with tear staining!


----------



## Jérôme

Jan 12th :


----------



## Judy A

Lina...I love your closeups of Kubrick! Of course, I love everyone's photo's and enjoy checking in everyday to see what's new!!


----------



## maryam187

Wow Judy, Doc has grown so much! He is beautiful. I somehow still thought he was a puppy, LOL. Just like I thought my 'little cousin' was 11 by now and she's 19. LOL. Time goes by way too fast.


----------



## Poornima

Carolina, I loved Kubrick's close up with the flossy. Judy, the first picture is so cute. They look like two porcupines, tthat is with silky soft spines


----------



## Scooter's Family

Judy-That first one is GREAT where they're both running!

I look at these and keep thinking...that one is my favorite...until I get to the next one. They're all so cute!!!


----------



## LuvCicero

I am loving this thread with all the Havs doing their everyday things.

Judy, I also thought of a porcupine when I saw that first picture....so cute!!


----------



## Jane

I'm already behind on this, but here's Lincoln and Scout on January 11 in a rare "touching" moment!


----------



## Lina

Judy, I just love those pics of Doc and Izzy. The porcupine pic made me LOL! 

Jane, awwww, touching toes! haha, I love it!


----------



## Judy A

I have to laugh...I just looked at the pictures I posted and I see I left a squirrel on the last picture when I was exploring on Picnik!! Oh brother........


----------



## Sheri

Jane, love the "touching toes!"


----------



## Posh's Mom

Great pics everyone!! 

Lina I love Kubrick's tongue on that flossie shot.

Judy I really love the first picture with the dogs running and their hair flying...awesome!

And of course Jane, your photo of your boys belly up and touching toes is just adorable. Their beds are so beautiful. Are they new?

This thread is so wonderful because you really get to see how our Havs live!


----------



## mintchip

Great photos!


----------



## Jane

Sheri, Tucker really is your study buddy! He is the sweetest boy!

Carolina, it is great to see the detail (!) in Kubrick's tongue - you take amazing closeups!

Amy, those beds are probably around a year old - they are usually covered in hair and lint, etc. but I had recently vacuumed them and they look like new now! They are from Pet Edge :biggrin1: 

Judy, how in the world do you get those shots of Doc and Izzy all "puffed" out? Amazing!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Posh of the Day:


----------



## Lina

Amy, LOL, I really don't think that Posh would care what it is. It tastes too good to her.


----------



## marjrc

Yaaaaaaaay Jerome!! Congratulations for the show this past weekend. I will have to check out your other thread for the news. I'm so behind! Love the pictures you've included here.

This is a great thread to visit, as there are so many wonderful pictures. By picking our favorite one to post, it is a challenge, but then it's the picture you think is the best one of that day. You are all doing so great! So what if some of you are throwing an extra pic or two in there. They are too good not to include sometimes, so what are you gonna do? lol :biggrin1: I'm still trying to stick with one though, because it's a challenge for ME! :frusty:

How I wish I could comment on every one of your pics. Every time I see one, I am thinking such-and-such, then I see the next one and think a bunch of other things and it's impossible for me to remember everything 2, 3 and 4 pages later!! ound: 

Judy, that is one awesome shot of your two with their hair flying in the wind!

Here is Sammy, who went totally nutso after coming in from playing in the yard this a.m. They love it out there, but we usually just let them out on the deck upstairs. Almost every time they come in from the yard, Sammy is a wild nut! He races everywhere and is just pleased as punch. Here he is, having bounced onto the couch to throw himself into the pile of laundry there (still waiting for someONE to fold it !!!). He twisted and turned and then threw himself on the floor and did the same. How can you not be happy and playful seeing that? Kook ! :biggrin1:


----------



## Posh's Mom

Marj that pic is hilarious!


----------



## Eva

It's been a few days..I'll try to play catch up soon 
Jan 12th....


----------



## Scooter's Family

*I GOT A NEW BED!*


----------



## Judy A

I love all your pictures...Amy, your Posh is just a beauty, and your artistic flair with the camera is awesome!


----------



## maryam187

*Jan. 12th*

*Catch me if you can!*

Very blurry fun pic with his forehead in focus, LOL. Gotta love your lack of photography skills


----------



## iluvhavs

Love the dogs romping in the snow, Judy. And the boys with their havs, too cute.

Boy, stay away from this thread for 24 hours and lots happens! Congratulations Jerome. Paris was good to you.

_*I'm too pooped to poop, mom. try me later...........*_


----------



## mintchip

Comet says "Don't bother to fold the clean laundry. I'll just sleep on top of it"ound:


----------



## Lina

LOL, Sally, that's what Kubrick says too!


----------



## Lina

This isn't really a good picture, but it's Kubrick's favorite sleeping position! I'm not sure how he is comfortable with his head half on my foot and half on the table, LOL, but he loves it there.


----------



## mintchip

Kubrick is to cute!


----------



## trueblue

Lina said:


> This isn't really a good picture, but it's Kubrick's favorite sleeping position! I'm not sure how he is comfortable with his head half on my foot and half on the table, LOL, but he loves it there.


Ha! I often wonder how they are comfortable in the positions that they sleep in. By the way, LOVE the slippers!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Lina love your matching slipper/p.j.s ensemble. Too cute!


----------



## trueblue

Poor Cricket.....tonight was bath night, and she always looks so sad when she gets a bath. I'm a crappy photographer to boot (hence, the evil demon eyes).


----------



## Missy

awww poor cricket! they all have that same "bath look" (except for cicero who we know just loves bath time)


----------



## Jill in Mich

White on White

Cody & Tess have been having nightly wrestling sessions lately. There are actually two dogs here - and that's Cody's foot Tess is chomping on.


----------



## maryam187

Kim, little Cricket looks so miserable and look at her beautiful chocolate nose, what a 'sweet'heart!

Jill, that's a cool picture, a pile of white hair, LOL.


----------



## marjrc

Boy, do I love seeing the daily activities of all your Havs! I know others have said this throughout the thread and I agree. It's like seeing your own many times, because so many of them tend to act, look and be the same, yet in all different types of Hav bodies! Very, very cool.  

Eva, that photo of Todd is precious! He has such an expressive face and eyes. 

Rory, I'm in love with your girl!!! I hardly knew your havs before this thread. I really enjoy seeing pics of them. You take good pics!


----------



## BeverlyA

As usual, I'm late finding this thread. I just got threw the second tonight and have to get to bed but I wanted to tell everyone how wonderful the pictures are and how much fun it is seeing everyone's babies!

Thank you for taking the time to take and post the pictures, I'm afraid I'll never get caught up now!

I hope there's not a limit to how many pictures we can hit the "submit" button for because I know this thread is going to be full of great shots!

Beverly


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Monday - Daisy smiling*

You can actually see her eyes!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Poor Cricket!*

Poor baby...seems not many havanese enjoy their bath...just the moments afterward when they fly around the house. Talk about a sad dog look! Mom, look what you did to me....I really deserve extra treats.

Here is your friend Riki responding to the idea of a bath for any havanese:
No Way Jose!


----------



## Judy A

Please, please, please....can't we go back out?


----------



## mintchip

Just sitting on the old rocking chair :biggrin1:


----------



## iluvhavs

Come on out and play with us!! You'll be OK in the bathrobe and slippers! Really!!


----------



## Missy

what a cool shot Judy!


----------



## mitrus

I love this thread. The main reason I joined this forum is to see all your pictures. I can not get enough of hav pictures. They are all so cute!!


----------



## Jérôme

All the photos are beautiful, here is Artus Jan 13th


----------



## Missy

Jerome, if you ever want to retire Artus and/or Cisco to a pet home in the USA--- please give me a call. They are both such beautiful havs. and look at those eyes!


----------



## maryam187

*Jan. 13th*

Hmm, what a cozy spot...


----------



## Missy

Oh Maryam! Ohhhh Pablo! "ahhhhh mom I love it here...it smells just like you!"


----------



## Perugina

"Ahhhhh....the smell of stinky shoes is heaven!"


----------



## mintchip

maryam187 said:


> Hmm, what a cozy spot...


Maryam he is having happy dreams of going walking with you!!!:hug:


----------



## Poornima

mintchip said:


> Maryam he is having happy dreams of going walking with you!!!:hug:


Cute picture, Maryam.

Sally, I agree. :biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri

Jan. 12 & 13

Tucker has a friend stop by!

And, this is how I study while using my laptop at the dining room table.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Sheri-Scooter does that to DH when he's trying to work. I'll have to get a photo of it, drives him crazy but I think he kinda likes it.


----------



## Sheri

Scooter's Family said:


> Sheri-Scooter does that to DH when he's trying to work. I'll have to get a photo of it, drives him crazy but I think he kinda likes it.


Yeah, it isn't very conducive to efficient studying, but it is _very_ sweet!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Oh mom, you should smell all the things under the snow!


----------



## Missy

Jill, I love that picture! and you are great caption writer!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Missy said:


> Jill, I love that picture! and you are great caption writer!


Missy, I just need to get a life where I talk with people instead of having imaginary conversations with my dogs!


----------



## Missy

Jill in Mich said:


> Missy, I just need to get a life where I talk with people instead of having imaginary conversations with my dogs!


ound:ound:ound:ound:

hey put it to work and write for all those dog mags we all read.


----------



## Sheri

Jill, I love your photo with caption...sweet!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Well folks I brought my camera to agility class tonight, hoping to get some sort of stunning photo of Posh going over a jump, or through tunnels, something cool.

Instead, my camera pooped out after one crummy picture.

Well, I thought the crummy picture still showed how Posh sometimes feels about agility. She sometimes looks at me with an expression that says, "Mom why the heck are you telling me to do this?! You go over the jump."

While she loves her mommy and basically wants to be with me every second of the day, she is a bit of a diva...










I'll try again next week folks!


----------



## Eva

I had to post two tonight..these guys were too cute to only have one picture :biggrin1:
Todd and Aiden reading before bed...Jan 13th


----------



## marjrc

Daisy Lu is sooooooo sweet! I love her face, Linda. 

There are some really funny shots today. lol Captions really do make the photos 'speak' to us, thanks for including those, everyone! Look at poor Miss Posh. Amy, you are torturing that poor girl!!! ound:

Artus is beautiful, Jerome! I always look forward to your photos.

Well, my camera's shutter button is broken! It was cracked just before Christmas and while I was taking pics of the dogs out in the back yard this evening, it broke off and will need to be glued together for me to take pics again.  I did manage to get 3 pics in. Oh yeah, and the door to the battery chamber is hanging by a thread since summer. :frusty: It's not an old camera! Why don't they make them like they used to??! :brick:

I played with Ricky and Sammy in the yard after dinner tonight as it was mild and they needed to use up some energy. I shoveled another path for them to use and they had a great time chasing my snowballs. 

Dummy me, though, hadn't combed them in 2 days and didn't bother with a snowsuit. Snow is wet and sticky, so guess what? Yup.............. SNOWBALL HELL !!!!!! :frusty: I had to soak them when we came in, you should have seen the orange-sized snowballs under them!!! I enlisted Ralph's help and the use of a half dozen towels, then I had to untangle their mess. OMG, I wanted to cry!! :hurt: My arms and shoulders hurt so badly, I can't move and the dgos are barely half combed. It will just have to wait 'til tomorrow. Wish me luck!! :suspicious:


----------



## Sheri

Oh, Marj, what a job! I hope tomorrow goes easier than expected. But, it looks like they must have had fun!


----------



## Sheri

Eva, your little boys make my heart mushy!

Amy, does Posh ever look bad?!

I can't keep track of all the comments I want to make as I see the photos, but this is such a great thread! Love the everyday life!


----------



## Lina

Poor Marj! Good luck combing those boys out!

Todd and Aiden are so cute together. 

Amy, LOL, I love that Posh pic.

Tucker looks so cute and happy in that first pic!

And I love all the other pics... too many to comment on!!!


----------



## Lina

"But Mom, it tastes better this way!"

Kubrick loves to make a mess when he eats... I'm sure he THINKS it tastes better that way... I just think it's a mess! 



Also, I didn't put him in this position. He was just that satisfied with his messiness that he decided to lay down to survey it with a smile on his face.


----------



## trueblue

Amy, that picture literally made me laugh out loud!


----------



## iluvhavs

Poor Posh! She definitely questions the logic of it all!

Marj, those Canadian snowballs are brutal! We have your artic air here today. Went from 34 to 17 in a few hours and will be this way for the next few days. Lucy is on a poop strike because of the cold wind. I just know she'll find a corner in the house sooner or later. I need to keep a watchful eye.......

Kubrick, keep those pieces in that bowl! He eats like Rico. I used to blame it on the breeder, who said she would scatter kibble in his crate to get him in there. But I think it's just his thing.

*Did someone say we were having turkey sandwiches for dinner???*


----------



## mintchip

Carolina Oliver used to do that a lot till Comet came.................:biggrin1:


----------



## Jill in Mich

Great photo Lina! Tess does that also but she limits it to 3 pieces - she sets them aside and then lets Cody eat them. (I can guarantee they aren't the tastiest pieces in the bowl!)

Amy, that picture of Posh at agility cracks me up. I think Cody would do the same.


----------



## Jérôme

Cisco Jan 14th :


----------



## Lina

Sally, I'm not sure if Kubrick will change his ways. When Guapo is over (or when he's over at Guapo's) and they eat together, he will still do it, even though Guapo is stealing his food unless I keep an eye on him. So I'm not sure how much having Hitch around will change things... I guess only time will tell!


----------



## maryam187

*Jan. 14th*

Got my paws in a row, ready for a nice nap.

PS: does anybody else drink cocktails at 12:30 pm every now and then?! I don't know why I felt like having one (Mai Thai), guess it's OK, cause it's 6:30 pm in Berlin


----------



## Lina

Maryam, what cute paws Pablo has!


----------



## earfax

Great Pictures everyone!!! cheered me up


----------



## Posh's Mom

maryam187 said:


> Got my paws in a row, ready for a nice nap.
> 
> PS: does anybody else drink cocktails at 12:30 pm every now and then?! I don't know why I felt like having one (Mai Thai), guess it's OK, cause it's 6:30 pm in Berlin


ound:

Yep, sure do and sometimes I feel like Marge Simpson who after moving to a house that self cleans starts drinking wine in the afternoon.

Ha! Wish we were closer Maryam I'd come over and join you.


----------



## Pixiesmom

I found Pixie today curled up in a little bin filled with stuffed animals, fast asleep.


Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Scooter's Family

maryam187 said:


> Got my paws in a row, ready for a nice nap.
> 
> PS: does anybody else drink cocktails at 12:30 pm every now and then?! I don't know why I felt like having one (Mai Thai), guess it's OK, cause it's 6:30 pm in Berlin


Of course, it's 5:00 somewhere.


----------



## maryam187

Amy and Ann, we should totally have a noon cocktail party some day 

Beth, Pixie Puff is just adorable!


----------



## trueblue

maryam187 said:


> Got my paws in a row, ready for a nice nap.
> 
> PS: does anybody else drink cocktails at 12:30 pm every now and then?! I don't know why I felt like having one (Mai Thai), guess it's OK, cause it's 6:30 pm in Berlin


Maryam, go with the flow and the old New Orleans adage, "it's happy hour somewhere..."


----------



## Posh's Mom

Beth that is hilarious! You can barely see her in there...


----------



## Posh's Mom

Maryam I agree!


----------



## Sheri

Jan. 14

Tucker agrees with Kubrick's table manners and taste tests--it IS better when it's first spread out on the floor!


----------



## Sheri

Pablo's paws are so cute!

And, I had to look for a long time to find Pixie's head in that toy box--the nose I saw was SO small! Then, aha! That must be one of the toys!


----------



## marjrc

Kubrick is such a brat, sitting there proud as can be about his mess! But oh, what a gorgeous little brat he is. lol Great photo, Lina!

I tackled the dogs' hair this a.m. and it wasn't bad! I actually have a better time brushing/combing when their hair is dry, than when it's wet and last night it was VERY wet! I made sure everyone in the family reminded me to put their snowsuits on next time!! ound: Yup, arms are still killing me. :biggrin1:

Cheers, Maryam! Hope you enjoyed your Mai Tai . lol 

Love all the pics, everyone!


----------



## Scooter's Family

maryam187 said:


> Amy and Ann, we should totally have a noon cocktail party some day
> 
> Beth, Pixie Puff is just adorable!


I'm there! I love champagne and pink lemonade and it's so good with brunch!


----------



## mintchip

I think Oliver wants something!


----------



## Judy A

maryam187 said:


> Amy and Ann, we should totally have a noon cocktail party some day
> 
> Girls....I did that one day last summer. We had a birthday luncheon..just the four of us at friend Sue's house before our golf game. Well, lunch was great, Sangrias were even better. Needless to say..there wasn't any golf played that day...HAHAHA..we were pinky swearing secrets and everything. The biggest problem was that we were the captains of two of the teams.....haha, that was a great birthday luncheon!


----------



## Scooter's Family

We all have to do that sometimes! We do it every now and then at the pool in the summer and it's always fun.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Marj, I'm trying to stick to your challenge of one photo a day and it's really added an interesting element for me. Just one question, what do I do with all of these other pictures I've taken???

Today's photo:

Cody: Tessie? Tessie? I'm sorry, please come out. I won't chew on your head, I promise.


----------



## Missy

look at that cute little nose under the blanket! Jill you need to start a Tess & Cody thread to put all those other pictures in!


----------



## Jill in Mich

The other thing I've realized in taking pictures every day.....I need to redo my house - everything, including the dogs, is the same color. I need new carpet, new furniture, new pillows & blankets - I need COLOR!!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Riki Tuesday*

Ooh I love that little peek a boo above!

Below, here is Riki begging for a treat..."tell my mom that I am fluffy, not overweight. The vet says I have to lose close to two pounds...but it's all muscle, I tell ya!"


----------



## maryam187

Oh Jill, what a precious picture!

Linda, I know that look just too well.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Wed Riki, Daisy, and Dante*

So we all finished dinner, where is dessert?

By the way, our mom is back to feeding us twice a day...but she feeds the cat in the bathroom so we can't share his food. She has accused us of sneaking it...can you believe that.

Okay, okay so we were caught in the act...but we just ate a piece or two, NOT!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Jill, send them to me!*

I'd love to see all your pictures!

And where is Pixie in that photo? I cannot find here. All the photos are so cute. I love this thread.


----------



## Lina

Sleepy pup


----------



## Jérôme

Jan 15 th :


----------



## Scooter's Family

I love these, gotta get my camera out!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Greeting my "sister" with GOOD MORNING!


----------



## Judy A

from yesterday.....


----------



## Jill in Mich

Judy, What a great way to start my day, with pictures of your two flying in the snow
Jerome, that's a gorgeous picture
Linda, I tried to convince the vet Cody didn't need to lose weight, it was just his hair growing out (NOT!)
Ann, what a sweet picture of your kids (human & fur alike)
Lina, I love the B&W


----------



## iluvhavs

Great pictures, Judy. And Jerome's furballs are beautiful as always! Is there a head on that Pixie??

Hard to tell which end is up here, too. Rico airing out his belly.....


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

Beth,

My daughter has that exact same toy carrier. She uses it to hold her Webkinz. I think she has a very similar picture as your Pixie, but ours (Linus) is black and white! 
Karen


----------



## lcy_pt

Hellooooooooo.........









Let us In!!!


----------



## Thumper

Love this thread! I wish I could keep up everyday myself! Here's today's, actually..yesterday


----------



## marjrc

Rory wrote:* "And Jerome's furballs are beautiful as always!"*

O.k...... Ummmm....... I'm not going to say a THING!!! :suspicious: ound:

But yes, Jerome, your boys are stunning! That photo is fantastic.

Oh Jill, you have the sweetest pictures. There are a few of us that started threads in this section for our own Havs, for example "The Bogart and Brando Thread", "The Ricky and Sammy thread" ... "Jasper and Cash", etc.... If you check those threads out, you'll see that the first post is a bio of the dogs. Daniel started it and it's a great idea! Now you can have your own "Tess and Cody" thread! :whoo:

Gorgeous pictures everyone! I really love the everyday things our Havs do. Judy, you get an A+ for action shots!!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Here is yesterday's picture because I fell asleep before I could post it:


----------



## Posh's Mom

Today's Posh of the Day:


----------



## Posh's Mom

Ha ha ha "jerome's furballs" marj I didn't even see that until you pointed it out. Sicko!


----------



## Missy

Oh I love Gucci's Barrett's! and Posh and Violet are adorable as always.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Posh and Violet look like they're playing dress up! Too cute!

Marj-You're a nut!!!ound:


----------



## maryam187

Amy, every time I see your post of the day, I think 'now THAT's the best one so far', LOL. Have you noticed that Posh's nose looks like a chubby heart on the last pic? I love her.

Marj, I'm speechless :tape:


----------



## Eva

What great pictures everyone! 
Mine are a little blurry and out of focus today but I couldn't miss out on bath day and Todd wasn't cooperating as well as I would have liked..lol
Todd...Jan 15th.."Can we get this over with already!"


----------



## maryam187

Oh Todd is so sweet! Love the bubble in the bath water, cute.


----------



## Pixiesmom

Hav a lot of pets said:


> Beth,
> 
> My daughter has that exact same toy carrier. She uses it to hold her Webkinz. I think she has a very similar picture as your Pixie, but ours (Linus) is black and white!
> Karen


I'd love to see it!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Poornima

*Hanging out in the snow*

Great pictures, everyone.

The snow started to fall this morning and Benji and Lizzie are having a blast hanging out together enjoying the snowflakes. Both are loving it so much that it is difficult to keep them indoors. :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

I love checking in to this thread often. It always makes me smile.


----------



## iluvhavs

:behindsofa: OK I didn't see that coming, marj. but it's too funny!! ound:


----------



## maryam187

*Jan. 15th*

Pablo usually does his RLH after DH takes him out to jog. It isn't the best picture but it shows how he's a maniac, running and grabbing something on his way. Please excuse the messy background, we're moving.


----------



## Judy A

Marj...gross!


----------



## Jérôme

Only great pictures in this thread, all your havanese are beautiful, it is so interesting to look all these pictures.


----------



## Amy R.

So many great pix, too numerous to mention, and I've barely scratched this thread.

Poornima, Lizzie and Benji are adorable, and look at those stylish jackets! Wow, lots of snow there!


----------



## earfax

Great pictures! Amy is that your daughter she is so beautiful!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Thanks guys.

Yep, Elizabeth, that is Violet my daughter thanks for the compliment. 

Maryam I have noticed her nose is heart shaped. I am biased but I think it's soo cute.

Great pics folks. Poornima I wish Posh liked the snow even a little bit...


----------



## Poornima

Amy, Benji was reluctant to go out in the snow in the beginning, but he seemed to have started to like it now. I don't know what changed for him. A couple of days ago, it rained a lot and both, Benji and Lizzie refused to go out. I know that consistently they HATE rain. :biggrin1: You need to get a little brother or sister to teach Posh to play in the snow. Hope your DH will change his mind soon and you will get to hold two furballs in your arms. 

Amy, thanks! I love those jackets. I wish they made it in different colors though. 

Maryam, I enjoy that crazy look during the RLH so much. Looks like not only our furballs are look alikes, but also have similar whimsical traits. Pablo looks adorable with his paw flashing.


----------



## Sheri

Jan. 15
Scratchin' your back on the carpet...


----------



## marjrc

Here is my contribution for today's photo...... 

I decided to tie Sammy's hair back and I like it! It's been forever since his bangs are long enough. Sammy's hair grows at the rate of a sloth!!! :frusty: Ricky has enough hair for 3 Havs and I have to trim often, Sammy's hair grows MAYBE an inch per year! Anyway....... gotta love 'em! :biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187

Poornima, it's interesting to see what Benji would look like with a white face, LOL.

Sheri, I love it when Pablo does that, he looks so happy. But the messed up hair is no fun.

Marj, awww, Sammy looks so sweet. I use the 'ouchless' brand for Pablo's topknot, it's great!


----------



## Jane

marjrc said:


> Here is my contribution for today's photo......
> 
> I decided to tie Sammy's hair back and I like it! It's been forever since his bangs are long enough. Sammy's hair grows at the rate of a sloth!!! :frusty: Ricky has enough hair for 3 Havs and I have to trim often, Sammy's hair grows MAYBE an inch per year! Anyway....... gotta love 'em! :biggrin1:


Another similarity between your boys and mine, Marj! Lincoln is a fur farm. He could donate to Havs who've had a bad haircut. Scout's hair grows slower than slow....I don't want to trim him because it'll take years to grow back!

I LOVE Sammy's topknot!!


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

*I missed a day, but here are Jan 11-15*

This brings me back to the days of being pregnant--thank goodness those are behind me!  Linus likes to sleep inside my shirt so I tuck it in to be able to get work done and move around the house. This was his long nap location this afternoon. 









I may not be much bigger than the remote, but I am still a man.









What's in your food dish?









You don't want this piece of your treat do you? I could just sneak in there and clean that up for you.


----------



## mintchip

Flowers for me???????????


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

Beth,

Since I missed a day this week, I will post this one instead (I hope that is OK). 
Karen


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Thursday Daisy - Did you know I have eyes?*

Daisy's bangs were cut but I think I am going to grow them out and keep all the hair out of her eyes...less goopy stuff now that Riki's is growing out.


----------



## maryam187

OMG Karen, are you serious?! He sleeps under your shirt?! Awww, what a doll! :baby:

Yes Comet, those are for you from me, you're welcome


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

Maryam,

Yes, he actually does. Sometimes he breaths into my tummy and makes it warm. 

It is really funny when he curls around and changes position. It looks like a baby moving around in my belly (or an alien).

Karen


----------



## ama0722

Awww good photos everyone- I can't keep up! It is uploading the photos that take me awhile.

BTW- Daisy and Linus could be twins! They have the same face


----------



## Poornima

Karen, how cute is that? What lovable habits these furballs have and how adorable are their antics! I bet you enjoy having him warm your tummy.


----------



## Pixiesmom

Posh's Mom said:


> Here is yesterday's picture because I fell asleep before I could post it:
> 
> Just look at those two gorgeous girls!!!!
> 
> Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Pixiesmom

Hav a lot of pets said:


> Beth,
> 
> Since I missed a day this week, I will post this one instead (I hope that is OK).
> Karen


Ohmigosh!!!!
Great minds think alike I guess~!!!!!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Jill in Mich

Karen, Linus cracks me up! How cute. What we do for our dogs!

I've been doing some training with Cody & Tess so I bought a little tunnel today. My knees are bruised, I'm exhausted but what a riot!!! Tess is usually so timid, I didn't think she would go near it but Cody was the skittish one and Tess was going through it in no time at all!


----------



## Sheri

Karen,
What a dear little critter! I don't think I've ever seen a dog that like to sleep in your shirt. How snuggly!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*And what our dogs do for us*

Think of the hours of joy these photos alone have brought us! I love this thread and feel like I know a lot of you (and your dogs) better!


----------



## Jérôme

Jan 16th :


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*such glorious coats jerome!*

Silky, silky, silky! So beautiful.


----------



## Lina

Smile for the camera:


----------



## Scooter's Family

I love looking at this every day, makes me smile first thing in the morning!


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

*Jan 16*

OK, so it is very cold and dry here again obviously.ound:ound:
(I couldn't just do one!


----------



## iluvhavs

_*Did we see a biscuit go in your pocket?? You smell like you're packin' treats.......*_


----------



## mintchip

*Oliver says "You don't want to wear those anyway!!! Put your jeans on and let's go to the beach! It is to nice a day to go to work"
PS--"It was Comet's idea!"*


----------



## Sheri

Oh, my goodness! Linus!! Looks like the poor little guy has his tongue in the electric socket! He must crackle while he walks!

Jill, it sounds like fun at your house! It is interesting that the one you least expected to like the tunnel is having the most fun with it!


----------



## Sheri

Lina, it does look like Kubrick is smiling SO big!
Jerome, your dogs' coats are so rich and luxurious!
Rory, Rico and Lucy look so hopeful and expectant...
Oliver and Comet really worked out a plan! Hope you found a replacement pair...

Love everyone's photos. I, too, like to start my day out with this thread...(and then revisit it over and over and over...)


----------



## mintchip

Hav a lot of pets said:


> OK, so it is very cold and dry here again obviously.ound:ound:
> (I couldn't just do one!


ound:to cute!ound:


----------



## Sheri

Jan. 16

Tucker is bravely working on a new skill: putting his head in a box to get out a toy he badly wants. It took about 15 minutes, and much grunting, (he even started ringing his "outside" bell to get me to come help him!) But, he did finally get his toy out.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I agree with Oliver and Comet! Go to the beach!!!


----------



## marjrc

Yaaaaay, Tucker! You did it! Ricky does the same thing. He gets skittish when his toys get thrown into or near things he doesn't like or has to get around to retrieve it. He also has rung the bell for 'help' !! LOL

Poor poor Sally, can't go to work w/o her pantyhose. Those boys are way smart. lol

Linus, I'm shocked! You are positively electrifying! ound:

Kubrick is thinking *"Why does mommy have this growth on her face that never seems to go away? Every time I turn around, it flashes and clicks and them mommy smiles. I just don't get it."* GREAT shot, Lina! 

Oh Jerome, comme ils sont beaux!!!!! I never get tired of seeing your Artus and Cisco.

Rory, you're a hoot! lol

Way to go Tess!! It is so much fun to see them learn new things. I haven't read the previous pages as i'm in a rush to get to work....... but i'll be back! This thread is too good to miss out on.


----------



## mintchip

marjrc said:


> Yaaaaay, Tucker! You did it! Ricky does the same thing. He gets skittish when his toys get thrown into or near things he doesn't like or has to get around to retrieve it. He also has rung the bell for 'help' !! LOL
> 
> *Poor poor Sally, can't go to work w/o her pantyhose. Those boys are way smart. lol*
> 
> Linus, I'm shocked! You are positively electrifying! ound:
> 
> Kubrick is thinking *"Why does mommy have this growth on her face that never seems to go away? Every time I turn around, it flashes and clicks and them mommy smiles. I just don't get it."* GREAT shot, Lina!
> 
> Oh Jerome, comme ils sont beaux!!!!! I never get tired of seeing your Artus and Cisco.
> 
> Rory, you're a hoot! lol
> 
> Way to go Tess!! It is so much fun to see them learn new things. I haven't read the previous pages as i'm in a rush to get to work....... but i'll be back! This thread is too good to miss out on.


They didn't know but I was taking the day off to go to a funeral and then we are going to the beach this afternoon :biggrin1:
SF weather is to nice not to go!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Sally-When I saw the pantyhose package my first thought was, "The only time I wear pantyhose is to funerals." Can't believe that's where you were going.

Hope you have fun at the beach!


----------



## Eva

I love little Linus! He's soooo cute with his static charge going on...lol 
Jan 16th...Todd and Tucker sharing their morning salad


----------



## Sheri

I've never seen a CAT eat lettuce!! That is even more surprising to me than Todd eating it, which I've not seen, either. Dogs eating green beans and carrots, yes, but---SALAD?!

Is Todd getting more coppery freckles? His leg is so pretty in that photo!


----------



## Scooter's Family

They eat salad?!?


----------



## trueblue

*LOVE* Todd's collar!


----------



## Eva

They've gotta get their greens somewhere! ound:
I have two tortoises that eat greens every morning...
One day about a year ago Tucker (the cat) found a piece of lettuce that I accidentally dropped and started munching on it. 
From that day on he would sit on the sofa next to the tort's cage and "ask" for his salad every day. 
When I brought Todd home he kept stealing lettuce from Tucker and eventually started eating it too. 
Now they fight over the best pieces of lettuce(the one that the other has...of course) every morning. 
They only eat about 1/4 cup between the two of them...it's funny to watch.


----------



## Scooter's Family

That's hilarious! ound:


----------



## Eva

Sheri said:


> Is Todd getting more coppery freckles? His leg is so pretty in that photo!


Yep, more freckles all of the time. He has several streaks of copper on his shoulders now too. Pretty soon he's going to be all polka dotted..lol


----------



## Eva

trueblue said:


> *LOVE* Todd's collar!


Thanks, so do I 
I also have the matching lead..it has a padded handle that I lOVE!! 
The best part is that their products are guaranteed for LIFE...even if chewed up! 
Here's the company website..
http://www.lupinepet.com/dog/sm_dog.php


----------



## mintchip

Scooter's Family said:


> :hug:Sally-When I saw the pantyhose package my first thought was, "The only time I wear pantyhose is to funerals." Can't believe that's where you were going.
> 
> Hope you have fun at the beach!:hug:


That is the only time I wear them as well.ound:
Now off to the beach


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Linus the new breed*

Instead of Havanese Silky Dog, he could be Havanese Stand-up Hair Silky Dog!

Or Havanese Lightening Coat Dog!

Holy cow, your heat must be turned up high! Or is that just from coming under your shirt! LOL


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Step in harness is very cute!*

I have to laugh. I just found Riki's puppy harness. How tiny he was! Now he wears the big boy size.

Good news though, I think he has lost 1/2 pound since his no catfood sneaking and treat diet!

Now Comet and Oliver...you two are blaming each other. I wonder who started it? I am sure they both enjoyed the event just the same! What is it about havanese and cardboard and paper?

Just like Tucker with the box! I put some of their chew bones in a very heavy cardboard box for a later date. Daisy found a way to get on the cabinet and knock it off, somehow they chewed through the box and tried to get it. I don't know how...but these dogs are deliberate.

Oh these pictures are cute! Too many to mention. Lina and Amy, you are professional photographers, right?


----------



## Judy A

"It's the new look...everybody is doing it. Right Linus?"


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Is that Doc?*

Wow! Too adorable! Are you guys going to post photos of your hair too?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Friday - Riki my quilt block Muse*

Here is my guy...he didn't want to pose with the leaves, he wanted to eat them. I had a whole bunch of them on the floor, so Daisy chewed them up while I attempted to get Riki to smile. LOL

"Aw mom, why do I always have to be the one in the silly outfits? And remember, I AM a male dog! Get Daisy to do it. Hey, Daisy, stop eating those leaves..."


----------



## Judy A

No, that's Izzy...she's really got a horrible Hav coat but we love her anyway!! LOL! ...and no...I'd rather not show my hair when it looks like this!

I'm posting another picture...I put it in the "baby it's cold outside" thread, but I love it so much, I'm putting it here too. Shameful, isn't it?! LOL This is big Izzy (7.5 lbs) giving whimpy Doc (15 lbs) a run for his money!!!


----------



## maryam187

*Jan. 16th*

*Catch me if you can!* He loves to rip the liner out of his Sherpa and run like a mad man afterwards, he's crazy, LOL.


----------



## Sheri

Oooh, Pablo looks so wild and dangerous in that photo! Ha! "Look what I can do, Mom!! Be fearful!"

Izzy and Linus need to start a new hair-style thread! That is an awesome photo! Unbelievable! And, I like the shot of Izzy standing up like a bear!

Poor Riki, but he's so cute!


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

It is very dry here--so dry my knuckles are cracked and bleeding. He gets running around, builds up static, and looks like, well, like he needs to be grounded. It is funny when the other animals look at him strangely. His hair is so fine and silky that it can't help but stand straight out and yell, "LOOK AT ME!"


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

Judy,

I think they both have enough confidence to pull it off!
Karen


----------



## Jane

Ha ha! Awesome collection of photos today, everyone!
Wow, I'm glad we don't have static here. That would drive me crazy!!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Hava Tail


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*that is really pretty!*

What a beautiful tail you have my dear...


----------



## moxie

Sheri, what a cute activity!


----------



## moxie

Jill, snowy noses make me weak in the knees !


----------



## Lina

Jill, what a pretty tail!  Maryam, LOL, that Pablo cracks me up! Judy, Izzy looks so funny in that picture! Linda, Rikki is just adorable with that leaf on his head... though maybe not too happy! I can't believe that Todd eats SALAD!!! What a funny dog!

Great pics everyone! 

Oh, and Linda, no, I'm not a professional photographer, though I'm thinking of doing it part time! I'm shooting a wedding next year! :whoo:


----------



## Lina

So I have a really bad case of viral pink eye (yes, pink eye can be caused by a virus - I just found this out myself!) which means that not only do I have cold-like symptoms (sore throat, sinus problems, headache, fever, etc.), I also can only open my eyes (yes, it affects BOTH eyes, unlike bacterial pink eye) about half way and boy do they HURT! Not to mention how horrible they look! It looks like I've been crying for 3 days straight, LOL.

Anyway, all this to say that I'm cheating a bit here... as I wasn't really good with my eyes, I was thinking about not taking a picture today but decided at the last minute (read 10 minutes before midnight) to take one. So that means I got one picture before midnight and one after... so those are my two days and now I don't have to take another one until Sunday! haha! :biggrin1:

First up: Wild Look

Kubrick loves to get chased by trash bags! If you go to take the trash out, he'll hang out by the corner to the kitchen and wait for you to get a new bag to chase him with (and if you don't do it, he'll bark to remind you he's waiting for it, LOL!). As soon as you make one move towards him, he BOLTS! I know this is blurry, but this is him bolting away from the trash bag coming behind him. 



And today's: Obstacles

Kubrick outsmarts us trying to trap him in a corner (while being chased by a plastic trash bag, of course!).


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Go Kubrick!*

Just wait till the puppy comes, think of all the silly things you will teach him. Ah, Lina, rest now!


----------



## mintchip

*Get well soon Carolina!!*
PS-love those shots!


----------



## Sheri

Oh, Kubrick is so smart to get away from the trash bags!! What a brave dog! (I especially like the first one with him looking over his shoulder!)

Hope your eyes recover FAST!! How long is this supposed to last?


----------



## Jérôme

Jan 17th :


----------



## iluvhavs

at first glance I thought Jerome's fur...umm...babies were being connected to each other by some strange electrical charge. Must have been from looking at all that static electricity in these pictures today!


----------



## Jane

Jerome, I really enjoy the photos of your red-gold Hav. It brings back some sweet memories for me - the coloring and markings are very similar to the Lhasa I had when I was a kid. 

Carolina, Kubrick's profile/crazed look is hilarious!! 

Lincoln used to have a beautiful plume of a tail too....until we got Scout!


----------



## Judy A

Get well, Lina!!!


----------



## mintchip

Saturdays are for playing with your favorite toys







Hmmmmmm! Now where did I toss it?????


----------



## maryam187

Oooh Sally! You always brighten up my day with the lovely pictures you take!


----------



## maryam187

*Jan. 17th*

*I'm SOOO bored...*


----------



## Missy

Maryam, I love that shot of Pablo.

Marj, I am sorry...I fell behind this week... so these are all from today. The boys were into imitating each other today.

we're really tired. we worked hard scaring away invaders all week while you were at work! (or maybe we're bored because it is subzero outside)
View attachment 19215


View attachment 19216


this is our windblown stray hair in our face pose! just like supermodels eh? 
View attachment 19217


View attachment 19218


----------



## Scooter's Family

Lina-Hope you're feeling better! I've never heard of viral pink eye either.

I so love all of the photos!!!


----------



## Eva

This is a bit off topic but I had to share.
I just got home after transporting a dog for a rescue. 
Her name is Pearl and she's a Chocolate lab/Weimerimer (sp?) mix...she was HUGE and LOVED to chew...lol

She went through two pigs ears and about 10 texas toothpicks before we had made it halfway to our destination!
I stopped at my favorite pet supply store and went looking for a longer lasting treat for the rest of our trip and the owner gave me a 4 ft Bully stick (for free!)for the pup to chomp on her way to her foster home...isn't that sweet! 
Anyway, back on topic! 
here's Todd's Jan 17th pic...
Okay,you took your picture...Can you PLEASE get me down now!


----------



## Sheri

Jan. 17

Deception Pass viewpoint to the Island. Tucker would much rather be greeting all the visitors and picture takers! He did get to meet a lady that has been researching Havs and we got to talk a bit. I should have noticed his hair was mussed, but, oh well.


----------



## marjrc

Wow! Where to begin?? First off, Linus tucked away in your shirt, Karen, is way too cute for words!!! You lucky gal! He's totally adorable.

Poor you, Carolina! Sorry you're feeling like crap. You did good by posting two pics, one for each day. LOL I love the one of Kubrick running away. He's quite the character.

Jane wrote: *"Another similarity between your boys and mine, Marj! Lincoln is a fur farm. He could donate to Havs who've had a bad haircut. Scout's hair grows slower than slow....I don't want to trim him because it'll take years to grow back!"* Now, isn't that weird?! You know, I often think of your two and Leeann's two as similar to mine as well. She's got that big hairy Ry and then Monte, who has markings that look like Scout and Sammy. Cool. 

Sheri, Tucker looks so handsome no matter how "mussed up" his hair is! What a sweet, sweet boy. Love the foliage in the bkgrnd!

Todd looks great and though he may think he's a rabbit, he's quite the Hav! Was he up in a tree house or something? Why would he want to "get down now"? I'm curious. :biggrin1:

What a pretty tail you have, little Tess! I like the shot of apricot on her back there.

Another kook. There goes Pablo! LOL

Look at Izzy!!! LMBO I love that shot!! You get 'im, Izzy! ound:

Sally, Oliver is so handsome with those flowers behind him. I love when Sammy tosses a toy like that. He loses track of where it is and it is a hoot to watch! So you got to the beach, did you? sigh.......... It's been -30F here for 3 days!!!

Linda, those two are just adorable. They have such lovely cuts and coats.

Jerome, there they are, nose to nose. So cute!

Missy, hon, you are quite forgiven. Those are such handsome boys, I never tire of seeing their pics.... stray hairs and all. :biggrin1:

I hope I didn't forget anyone, but know that I haven't stopped grinning since I checked in here 10 mins. ago! LOVE the pics everyone!!!!

Here's Ricky, racing back after fetching his newest fave toy (other than his ball, that is) that he got at Christmas.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Wow, the pictures get better & better. Sally, I love the one of Comet throwing his toy. It cracks me up when Cody does that but I've never been able to catch it on film.
Lina, I hope you feel better soon.
Marj, -30F - makes me feel much better - thanks!

I wasn't going to post this one since it's another snow face - but since there's been so much snow this month, it's only appropriate. This was from our morning walk at the nature center. What could possibly be so enticing that you'd put your head all the way into every snow bank??? I had to keep pulling big ice balls off of her nose.


----------



## Judy A

Sally, the toy throwing pic is great....I'm like Jill, Doc does that but I can't catch it! Everyone's pictures are so fun....I love this thread!


----------



## marjrc

Jill wrote: *"Marj, -30F - makes me feel much better - thanks!"*

Yeah. Sure. Anything for a friend. :suspicious:

LOL ound:


----------



## CacheHavs

Today was a sad day yet a good one here is a couple of pix the first one is of Mr Giovanni getting his bath yesterday getting ready to see his brother Vacheron off to his new family.

The second picture is of our last Timepiece to leave the nest; Mr Vacheron with his new owners, however I cropped them out as they will be making their announcement and introduction of themselves with their new little guy.

It was hard to see him go, but I will tell you he has the most awesome home

I must say looking at all these pictures are really great, we have some great photographers, Judy I love some of the action shots you got of your kids, and Lina Kubrick's picture's of him running from the bag was hilarious. Great shots everyone!!

View attachment 19227


----------



## mintchip

So Heather Mr Vacheron went to a Forum family?????? Details


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Saturday - Waiting for Mom to come home...*

I went back to work after taking four days off, and here are my guys waiting on the steps for me to come home!


----------



## Jérôme

Jan 18th :


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Mr. Vacheron is a true beauty*

Wish it were me!

Good grief Marj, minus 20. That is as cold as it was when we went to Russia in January! What do you wear to keep warm...lots of wool layers? I work at REI and people are always wondering what they will need in that kind of cold...and I say, always buy more than you need cuz once your core gets cold it is hard to warm up!


----------



## maryam187

Wow Jerome, is Artus a contortionist?!?


----------



## iluvhavs

Sally, those beautiful sunlight play pictures have me yearning for the summer! And Tucker at Deception Pass makes me feel better; there is green out there somewhere.........

Jill here's more snow! It feels like a heatwave out there this AM at 30F. That's much better than the 8F we had to deal with the past few days.

Since I missed a few days- I'm catching up with pictures of the snow shoveling this morning.

_*Lucy's ready to come back in....*_

















_*That's DH shoveling pathways for the dogs to walk up a good potty break.*_









_*Rico's chasing snowflakes*_


----------



## mintchip

I love everyone's photos!!!
Oliver loves that little shoe toy. He hides it from Comet :croc: :biggrin1: but always in the same place (under the pillow in his bed)


----------



## Judy A

OK, Sally, what is your secret to getting such great lighting in your pictures??? Do you have your own studio???


----------



## mintchip

Judy A said:


> OK, Sally, what is your secret to getting such great lighting in your pictures??? Do you have your own studio???


Thank you but no-----Oliver just brought the shoe on to our brown couch near the living room window. I guess it is just the morning light


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*sunday-Riki Diggy Face*

After breakfast my two have to diggy face all over their blanket. So much for grooming them...they get water on their face so they have to rub it all off. Riki is really hilarious. So much for the top knot keeping the hair out of his eyes...just put in a new band too!

Daisy is lifting her paw to say, "oh Riki, you are sooooooo dramatic. That is why I am on your havanese print red pillow."


----------



## maryam187

*Jan. 18th*

I'm starting to get REALLY tired of the darn 'down' and 'look at me' commands!


----------



## Missy

Oh, I love everyones pictures...I agree Sally. Oliver in the sun playing with his shoe is adorable and makes me want to move. Jerome, I agree with Maryam, please post that picture of Artus again and tell us which end/side is which? I love Lucy in the snow... ahhh Massachusetts weather.

January 18, 09

Jasper: Ok, here's the plan...you RLH and I will follow then we'll go get lost under the bushes and that always makes her call out "Jasper, Cash, Treat!"
View attachment 19249


Cash: that was really cool how you planned that Jasper...I love you!...or maybe you still have some jerky in your mouth.
View attachment 19250


----------



## Mizell26

Everyone's pictures are just so great. I am behind but hope to catch up today. I have taken pics everyday but had to much going on to upload and get them on here. Geeze I hope I can remember how to do it. LOL!


----------



## Jérôme

Maryam and Missy, yes Artus is really in a strange position which he love to be, we can see the head on the left side and the body is twisted, here is another one


----------



## pjewel

Well here are my first January photos since I spent the first couple of weeks wrapped in blankets, sipping tea. They're nothing spectacular, just Milo with snow face and Bailey always ready for a photo op. How different they are in that regard.


----------



## Missy

amazing Jerome!


----------



## CacheHavs

mintchip said:


> So Heather Mr Vacheron went to a Forum family?????? Details


Sally as to not hijack the thread, but time and patience will tell all :evil:
All I will say is that they are in the process of being forum memberseace:


----------



## Missy

Heather...both boys are gorgeous.... OK Vacheron's new people!!! come out and introduce yourselves!


----------



## Sheri

Jan. 18
Lazy Sunday, dozin' in the sun!


----------



## marjrc

Artus is so funny to see! These guys can get into some strange positions. lol

You know, Maryam, my guys just stop what they're doing when they see me with the camera. They know!! lol 

Tucker is beautiful! Reminds me of Cicero....... where has Dale been? I don't remember seeing any pics of her lovely boy in a while. :suspicious:

Missy, what cute boys! Love the 'whispering' one. Rory, I enjoy seeing Havs outdoors, having fun in the snow. :whoo:

Great pics, everyone!


----------



## Poornima

I just love, love everyone's pictures. It is a feast for to see all the beautiful, playful furball!


----------



## marjrc

I had a tough time choosing one pic for today. Ricky and Sammy went out in the yard and played for a bit. Ricky is quite the snowbunny, though Sammy does love it too. He just gets colder faster. Ricky is a maniac out there! lol 

I'll be posting in the 'Fun in the Snow' thread too. :biggrin1:

Here's Ricky, flying through and above the snow. As the true Cuban he is. ound:


----------



## Sheri

Go, Ricky! I love the pictures of the dogs in the air!


----------



## CacheHavs

Oskarka, saying: "I'm done mom, you can let me in now!"


----------



## Jérôme

Ricky a flying Havanese, this is the first time that I can see that


----------



## marjrc

Isn't it cool to see these Havs <flying>? Jerome, if you like that one, check the pics in these links here:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=4518&highlight=action+shots

Almost all of Ans' threads are GREAT because of all the action shots her husband gets of Hiro and their Hav friends. Here's one:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=4460&highlight=action+shots


----------



## Lina

Gotcha!


----------



## Jill in Mich

What great photos. There are so many to mention I'll have to go back and look at them again (and comment).....Lina, what a great shot! I can't believe you caught it, and so clearly. Sally, what a wonder shot of Oliver - the lighting is beautiful. Marj, cool air shot. Here's mine for the day.

Tess: "COLD FEET, COLD FEET, COLD FEET!"

Cody: "Mom, catch her quick, she's going to float away!"


----------



## danak

My Itsy Bitsy, sitting for a change.

Danak


----------



## danak

*Home Depot-ugh!*

I know you love it Mom, but I hate Home Depot!

Oliver and Danak


----------



## ama0722

*You know you are a stud when you can handle a girl 15X your size!*

Here is Dasher tonight at Obedience class with his not so little gf Cooper. Dash and her did the CGC together and they will be doing the therapy test together. She gets a little too excited when she sees us at first and since she is the same age, we really monitor her with him but it quickly turns into Dash running circles around her why she lays down. She is a chocolate newfoundland who is just the sweetest thing, if she didn't drool and shed, she might come live with me!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Amanda, that is the cutest picture! Dash clearly has no idea of his size. There was a newf in Cody's obedience class that was just a sweetheart but I'd go home every week covered in slobber. I can't imagine living with that!


----------



## Sheri

Poor Oliver! He shows pretty well what he's thinking, doesn't he? Did you finish shopping fast?


----------



## momma_raven

*Finally I can join the fun and post pics of my new baby!*

These pics of Sasha are a little fuzzy because they were taken on my cell phone on Thursday, the 15th, when I picked her up.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Yeah Sasha's here!*

Name and all. What a little doll baby.


----------



## Judy A

Seriously, Doc, the eye washing just isn't doing it for me anymore. I'm really getting a bit bored with it........ound:


----------



## mintchip

Judy I love it. Comet does that to Oliver all the time.


----------



## Missy

ha ha ha great shot Judy...Jasper does it to Cash...is this always a one way street?or do some havs clean eachother's eyes? Cash always looks like he is simply enduring the torture. The thing is, I wish Cash would clean Jasper's tear stained eyes so I wouldn't have tooound:ound:ound:


----------



## Mizell26

Okay so here are some for the past few days. 
Zoe and Isabella (bull terrier)








Bath day trying to shake it all off








bad hair after bath








My oldest playing with Zoe and the HAIRLESS BEAST! LOL! And some green grass for those of you with all that white stuff.








Zoe and the HAIRLESS BEAST once again...LOL!








And this one is my favorite for today. You can't see Zoe's face but you can tell she is loved!








Sorry for posting so many


----------



## casperkeep

Hey there!!! Ya-ya those were some cute pics!!! They look like they maybe a little spoiled!!!!! They are adorable!!!!! 
I thought that was interesting about the eye wasshing because Miss.Savannah does that to Jillee and it is too stinkin cute. She looks a mess when she is done but they will both do that to each other!!!!


----------



## Jane

Wow, I've never seen my guys lick each other's eyes. Ever. That is totally sweet!

Scout will sniff Lincoln's rear to see if there are any goodies to go check out on the patio. Ick. That's about it around here...

Photos from today, January 18!

What's that in the air?









Lincoln moving very fast!









Scout resting in the grass


----------



## Jérôme

Jan 19 th :


----------



## Judy A

Grass? What's grass?

On another note...how do you put a picture in, then the writing, then a picture...I can't seem to figure that one out.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I love all the photos and seeing them with longer hair makes me want to let Scooter grow. We're working on it and brushing him every day. I'll post a photo later, we're too comfy right now with our warm blankie and :tea: this morning.


----------



## iluvhavs

Judy, once you have placed your photo html on the page, you can go type above or below it without hurting the picture. Try it and then preview the post to see how it works for you. I'm not good at explaining these things, but it's easy. If you upload your pictures on flikr or photobucket or the like, it easy to copy and paste the IMG code.

_*Here's Rico lickin' his chops to go out!*_








That's ice in the INSIDE of that dog door panel!
_*
Here's what he wants to go out to. YUCK!*_


----------



## Judy A

OK, here goes..sorry for repeat pictures, but i wanted to try this out. Nope, won't let me do that....I don't get it! Is it because I'm uploading from my computer? I type a message, go to manage attachments, browse, upload picture, preview and the picture and message are there, but to type more I scroll down and add to whatever I had before.....as you see, all in one line! Hmmmmm.......


----------



## Missy

Judy, this is courtesy of Dale when I asked a while ago.



> Missy, what I do is I upload 5 pictures...close that pop-up. Then I write my comment...go up to attach...and click on first image. Then write another comment...click on attach and next image...and on and on. Make sure you hit enter after you comment so you picture will be under the comment. Be sure to preview your post first to make sure it looks like you want.
> Do you understand....or I will try to make clearer.
> NOW...I'm ready for your story.


the "attach" is the paper clip symbol-- it will ask you in a pulldown menu to click on one photo or insert all. I insert all and then add space in between them to write. I also don't close the manage attachments window so I can reference which photos are which as the attach does not keep their names.


----------



## Judy A

OK, here goes..thanks to Sally, Rory, and Missy, via Dale!

dance with me








Izzy's favorite attack mode...








YIPPEE! I did it......you guys are awesome and sorry for hijacking this great thread!


----------



## Missy

what an awesome dance picture Judy!!! you seem to be energized by all this snow and cold!!! I can tell that these photos were not taken from the door way, all cozy in robe in slippers(like Moi) ... you had to be right out in it!


----------



## LuvCicero

Marj...I'm here..I'm here. 
I've been so busy with other things that I haven't had the camera stuck in front of my face....and Cicero finally got to really see me!!

Friday, Jan 16th ~~ Cicero loves being a pillow for my youngest grandson while they nap together. Little boys really wear him out. 
View attachment 19302


Sat, Jan 17th ~~ Cicero got to see his first snow flakes this year and they tasted great to him. 
View attachment 19303


----------



## Sheri

Judy, love your pictures. And, I'm going to try to do the labeling following these directions, too. I've wondered how it was done, because I sure couldn't get it to work!


----------



## iluvhavs

Awesome pictures Judy! I can't wait for a ray of sunshine here to take pictures outside. My Canon always gives a blue tone to pictures, so the more golden sun the better.

Dale, I love Cicero's pillow picture! I need to get the grandkids over here to give the dogs a work out.


----------



## Judy A

Dale...love the picture with your grandson. I took your instructions via PM and edited my above post...cut and paste, etc! By golly, I think I've got it!! Thanks!:biggrin1:

Missy, these were taken this AM....since we've been off school for 6 days, my sweats were getting a bit rank, so they are in the wash. SO, I was out in my robe, boots, hair standing on end, etc......it wasn't a pretty sight..LOL!


----------



## Missy

Dale, what a wonderful picture of both your boys!!! so sweet. Is your GS really asleep? or did you pose him? 

Judy, I have stayed in my robe practically all weekend!!!! what a slug-a-bed I am.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Judy, I love all of your snow action shots. I'm always excited to see your newest shots. 
Dale, that shot with your grandson is adorable.


----------



## Missy

As many of you know Jasper has taken on the responsibility to protect us from the Mail!(http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=6176) Today, he is very antsy since the mail has not come yet(well it is MLK day so it will not be here today...) but he jumped up on the ottoman so he could watch both the door and out the window. I have never seen him on this ottoman before today! 
1/19/09

View attachment 19306


poor boy...he has a long wait.

View attachment 19307


----------



## Jill in Mich

It's such hard work being the protector of the house, especially from that horrible MAIL. Jasper, you make sure alpha and alpha-mom know you did such a great job today the MAIL was too afraid to sneak in through that door. I'll bet there could be extra special treats for that.


----------



## mintchip

Oliver wants to know----







Is pipsqueak tossing an Havanese Olympic sport???
If not why not ound:


----------



## Missy

OH I LOVE OLIVER!


----------



## trueblue

This is one of my favorite threads. Love all the pics of just every day stuff. 

Tammy, looks like you are getting the hang of your new camera...I love that last one too.

Missy, the mail guard shots are so cute...but kinda sad. Poor little guy's gotta wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Missy

ha ha ha Kim...Jasper is lying by the door now. Maybe I should go put yesterdays mail through the door to let him off duty.


----------



## Missy

*pretend it is tomorrow....*

ya ya. I know one a day...but I will be working tomorrow and watching history happen...and this is just too cute to not go in this challenge...I mean look at that tiny tongue sticking out

time travel to 1/20/09

I can't believe Obama called me a girly dog!


----------



## mintchip

Missy I LOVE that!


----------



## Judy A

Sally, love the tossing pictures....it's such fun to watch them play like that! Missy, that pictures of Jasper is a hoot! I think you'd better go play mail man for the day!


----------



## Sheri

Jan. 19

" Sit/Stay?!?!...But, Mom, there's a seagull right there I wanna chase!"


----------



## Sheri

Jasper is so gallant! I think you ought to go slide some mail through your slot so he know's he can "stand down" now! 

The tossing pictures are great! I think maybe it should be in the doggy-Olympics! It looks like they practice enough! 

:biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero

Missy, Cicero loves this GS so much and sticks like glue...because GS loves him. I had the 3 boys for 3 nights and the youngest ask every night if I would let him stay up till 12:00 ~~ and I told him "Yes, Honey, you sure can." ound: because I knew he couldn't.  I would put the TV on a kid channel and in 10 minutes him and Cicero would be asleep. If you go back and look close one eye looks a little open...but usually "both" eyes are about half open when he is asleep....looks a little scary. 

Jan 19 -- Cicero is worn out today from running with the boys. I can't even tell how he is resting in this pic -- belly up -- front feet one way and nose the other.
View attachment 19328


----------



## LuvCicero

Sally, Cicero want to invite Oliver over to practice tossing with him.  OKAY...I want Oliver, but I promise Cicero will play with him. :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip

LuvCicero said:


> Sally, Cicero want to invite Oliver over to practice tossing with him.  OKAY...I want Oliver, but I promise Cicero will play with him. :biggrin1:


Oliver says come on over!:whoo:


----------



## Missy

Sheri said:


> Jasper is so gallant! I think you ought to go slide some mail through your slot so he know's he can "stand down" now!
> :biggrin1:


Sheri, and Judy, Jasper is off the mail beat, moved onto the squirrel watch, and is now resting comfortably on the couch.


----------



## Jérôme

LuvCicero said:


> Jan 19 -- Cicero is worn out today from running with the boys. I can't even tell how he is resting in this pic -- belly up -- front feet one way and nose the other.
> View attachment 19328


Cicero sleep like Artus, they are both contortionist


----------



## LuvCicero

Jerome, Sometimes I can't even tell which end is which so he doesn't get any kisses from me till he is on all fours. ound:ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family

My sister and her two little boys came over today, we had a great time. I forget how tiring it is to have little guys around! The older kids are my two youngest, Emily & Austin.


----------



## lcy_pt

*Yeah!!!! It's not @#$%&* cold outside!!!!!*

Nite time fun!!!


----------



## Sheri

Look at those silly boys, each perched on their own snow mountain! Ha, Ha!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Is that a little owl in the background*

I love that photo. So how cold is it?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Monday - Riki with back of my "finished" quilt square*

Ah, a day to celebrate at the Okimoto household. Mom and Alana have the day off...Alana gets to read all day while mom finally gets the sewing machine to work so she can finish her quilt square and mail it off to a colder climate.

Riki, as usual, has to see what I am up to! After all, it is his image on the other side! He is resting his head on it in relief. When mommy is calm, I am calm!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Great pictures today!

Sally - those pictures of Oliver doing the toy toss are great!!!
Missy - I'm so glad Jasper was able to finally relax after another tough day 
Ann - Scooter looks like he's enjoying the boys
Dale - no kisses until you know which end is which ound:ound:


Today's picture is where my two spend most of their day - keeping track of all the neighbors. Cody is known to get so excited, especially if Tess wakes him up barking, to fall off the back of the couch!

This is usually where I find them as I pull into the driveway at night, watching for my car.


----------



## lcy_pt

Sheri said:


> Look at those silly boys, each perched on their own snow mountain! Ha, Ha!!


Exactly! Since the temp. rose today for the first time in about a week, these guys were snow plowing through the snow for a long time today. This pic was taken tonite when it was 'last potty call'. Notice the enthusiam on their faces....yeh, right....ound:


----------



## Jérôme

Jan 20th :


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Tuesday - Inauguration Day*

Beautiful photo Jerome!

I'm posting early because i have a busy day tomorrow!

Riki in profile, getting ready for his portrait on the next quarter or half dollar. In Havs We Trust!

You know Riki's relatives have a chocolate gene. He has a bit of brown in his silver, and his nose and pads are turning dark brown rather than black. Any one else notice this? Someone told me he was more of a blue than a silver.


----------



## Lina

1/19 - Tongue, anyone?



And I just couldn't resist posting these other two because he looks SO CUTE in them! These were taken before our walk in the snow today... he LOVED it!

Are We Leaving Yet?


I'm Ready to Go Mommy!


----------



## Lina

1/20 - Looking in the Distance

Do you think Kubrick is looking out for his little brother?


----------



## Perugina

Sheri said:


> Judy, love your pictures. And, I'm going to try to do the labeling following these directions, too. I've wondered how it was done, because I sure couldn't get it to work!


There is another way to do it also. If you have pictures in public photo album under your profile, you can just copy and paste the "bb code" listed under the pictures you want to use in your thread.


----------



## mintchip

Home watching history being made :whoo:


----------



## iluvhavs

Jan. 19th

*Late night potty break, in the snow...* (Seems to be a theme here)









Jan. 20th

*Lucy in a slice of sunshine.*


----------



## Sheri

Jan. 20,

Sigh.....Mom's got that thing stuck to her face again....


----------



## Jill in Mich

Sally, that was the photo I was going to try & get! Great minds....

Lina, Kubrick looks so little in those photos!

Here's "dog central" in our house. You'd think I had 1/2 dozen dogs instead of just two!


----------



## Judy A

Today's entries.....

CAN YOU HEAR ME NOW!!!!








Watch your head...


----------



## Jill in Mich

Judy, "CAN YOU HEAR ME NOW!!!" is a great caption for that picture and the second....WOW! GREAT SHOT!!! Looks like a ballet, or Big Time Wrestling, not sure which.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

I have been out of town, but here is Linus Jan 20th. He got his new Puppia harness vest. He is loving it.









And another laugh of the day--Linus loves winter


----------



## Jane

Poor Linus! Does he crackle and spark when he walks?

Sheri, I simply must HUG Tucker. He is so gorgeous. What a good boy he is!
He's going to have to get used to you being paparazzi!!

Judy, you've outdone yourself. I just cannot believe what amazing photos you get of your boys!


----------



## Judy A

Thanks, Jane. They make it really easy because they play so rough much of the time when they are outside. Actually, Izzy is a girl...she's the roughest, toughest one of the two!!


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

Rory,

I love Lucy's coloring. What do you call it? She just takes amazing photos.

Karen


----------



## LuvCicero

Okay, this thread never needs to end. I am loving seeing all the everyday pictures!!!!

Judy...what great action pictures you get of your furkids!!!!!


----------



## Sheri

Yeah, enquiring minds want to know: does Linus spark when he walks?

Judy, those photos are absolutely fabulous!! WOW! I'm going to be coming back to look at those again and again. The caption for the first one is perfect--I was laughing when I read it. Then scrolled down--WOW! (What kind of camera do you use?)


----------



## Missy

great pictures everyone! Judy, i love "can you hear me now." Jill, pup central is so organized! Oh I agree, poor linus! it must hurt to touch him.


----------



## Judy A

Sheri..I have the Canon 40D with the kit lens, a 28-135 Zoom. 

I appreciate all the positive comments. I love sports photography so my latest sport is Havanese racing/wrestling/chasing/etc......They are fun to watch.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

As soon as you touch him, all his hair falls down to almost normal. I think he gets grounded that way. My dad was an engineer and when I was little he always told me to ground myself before touching any of his computer parts. I wonder what he would say about Linus (he passed away last April).
Karen


----------



## Lina

Judy, those are awesome action shots! I love them!

Jill, I know! Kubrick is so small without all that hair... everyone thinks he's big but they've never seen him wet, LOL! Non havanese owners never believe he's only 14.5lbs... until they pick him up and feel him under all that hair.


----------



## Lina

Melt Your Heart Cute


----------



## Jérôme

Love all your pictures,

Jan 21th :


----------



## Judy A

Lina...he certainly does melt your heart!! Doc is about 15 lbs so they are about the same size. The picture of Kubrick yawning is a hoot!


----------



## lfung5

I have to give all you guys credit for posting daily pictures! They are wonderful to look at! I wish i had the time! Thanks for all the great photos!


----------



## trueblue

Judy, "can you hear me now" is hilarious! Love it.

Lina, that Kubrick is always so photogenic...great shot. I need to learn how to take pictures like you. Do you photoshop or anything to change lighting, etc. when you post, or are those just the pics you take?

Jill, you should see my dog central closet...we've got 4, so just imagine what that looks like.

Jerome, I love Artus and Cisco's coloring. They are so butterscotchery...(I know, not a word).

I could go on and on...love this thread!


----------



## mintchip

Team work watch dogs--they don't miss a thing


----------



## Judy A

ound:ound: You can never be too careful....good one, Sally!


----------



## iluvhavs

Lina, Kubrick looks so serene in the last photo. Great shots!

*Coming........*









*and going............*









_All snow, all the time!!_


----------



## Lina

Sally, LOL, too funny! Rory, the smile on Rico's face is so cute in that first pic! 

Kim, it depends... sometimes I post them as is but most times I do fix color, contrast and brightness. I might sharpen it a little as well. It depends on what I feel the picture needs.

I figure I might as well show you what I mean... here's the before of the same picture:










And here's the after:










They are both good pictures, IMO, but the second helps strike a mood better. Plus, I love higher contrast images.


----------



## iluvhavs

Lina-

I did go back and tweak his silly face He looked so cute I wanted to get a clkser look.

Here is his silly self:


----------



## Missy

great shots everyone.


----------



## mintchip

Carolina your shots are great. Rory I love the detail in that shot.


----------



## Eva

Today's lesson...Never leave a 4 yr old alone in a room with the dog when the art supplies are out :brick: 
Jan 21st...Todd as art (luckily he only stamped him twice before we caught on..lol)


----------



## trueblue

Here's Cricket the Wonderdog running through the clover this afternoon...


----------



## mintchip

Great shot Kim!


----------



## Sheri

Jan. 21,

At least the pets have time to laze around! I sure don't!


----------



## LuvCicero

"Lady, if you're cooking kibble ~ I'm NOT going to eat it!!!!"

View attachment 19438


----------



## Judy A

Dale, Cicero's coat always looks so silky!!! Doc's only looks that way for a day or two after his bath and I don't bath them too often!


----------



## Missy

Kim, great shot of an adorable happy little girl! and oh my great green clover in January! 

Sheri, I love your two furbabies.

and Oh My Dale! Cicero is a truly a star.


----------



## Jane

Sally, I really love Comet's markings. He is so striking!

Sheri, it is so cute to see Nitro and Tucker wanting to hang out together. It must warm your heart!

Dale, Cicero has the most amazing big fluffy mitts - those paws! Lincoln used to have paws like that, but after he blew coat after being on Prednisone, they've just never come back in that full fluffyness again. 

I love _everyone's_ photos!


----------



## trueblue

Sally, I want Cricket's haircut to look like Oliver's and Comet's...


----------



## LuvCicero

Judy, Missy, & Jane..."Thanks"

Judy ~ Part of his hair does feel silky, but the back half is different and feels dry. Really the black hair is great and the white is dry and fuzzy. I wish I could feel another Hav to see the difference. 

Jane ~ When I comb through Cicero each day his paws are the biggest thing about him....too big...but DH loves them and it's his favorite thing about Cicero...lol I have had some days when I thought he was beginning to blow coat ~ then no mats. So, if he ever does like people talk about he might lose those hairy feet also. He might look better if I trimmed and shaped him up some...but I just can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Once again, everybody's pictures are great. 
Dale, I too noticed Cicero's fluffy paws. Cody's are like that, at least right now. Wearing a coat and boots just makes a mess of his fine hair and it takes forever to brush them out (which he hates). He may soon have naked little chicken legs. 

I built a jump this week and just started introducing it to the dogs tonight. I so hoped to have a picture, and as soon as I figure out how to handle a skittish dog, the leash, the clicker, treats and a camera - without tripping myself - I'll get a picture!ound:ound:

In the meantime, here's Tess (& Cody) for today....

I have a canvas carrier that Cody likes to sleep in. Tess has taken to climbing in there with him. He's never too pleased but is a good sport about it....for a while. Ultimately he's driven out to find a less desirable, but roomier spot & Tess settles into the carrier with a satisfied sigh.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Riki and Daisy Wednesday*

"Mom, please, we are good dogs. Why aren't you giving us all the treats you used to? Huh? Daisy is so small, she really needs it. We'll roll over and over and over and over and over....see I'm just drooling over the thought."

"Forget the rolling over, Riki, she is more impressed by how long I can stay on my back paws and dance, and she really giggles when I do it! Maybe then we will get treats." (See the havanese pillow we won at the Independent Havanese Club auction)

The photos keep getting better and better. I just love the pup watching the Inauguration! That is historical as well as adorable.

And folks, I love the snow photos. I grew up with it, moved away to get out of it, but sure miss it. I love the dogs in the snow photos. We are having unseasonably HOT weather which isn't good because Southern California needs rain or we will have more darn fires.

You guys are all amazing photographers. I have a better camera if I could only figure out how to use it.


----------



## Jane

LuvCicero said:


> Part of his hair does feel silky, but the back half is different and feels dry. Really the black hair is great and the white is dry and fuzzy. I wish I could feel another Hav to see the difference.


Dale! Lincoln is the opposite. His white is shiny and silky and his black is dry and brittle. Hmmm, if we could just merge them!

Oh, keep the paws! Keep the big paws!! :hug:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*I read some breeders are trying to stop the back from drying*

I met Janet Birdsdall at Eukanuba, and she told me that many breeders are trying to get the hair on the top of the rump to not be so dry. She said many havanese have luxurious coats everywhere but the top of their back end.

I must admit my two also have this challenge...where they are white, they soft, silky and luxurious...but where they are black (Daisy) and Silver (Riki) from the middle of their backs to the rump, it is sort of wiry and not as silky. In Riki's case it is cotton candy. Daisy's is more curly but not silky.

Anyone know why?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Dale, don't cut!*

He is so gorgeous! Have you tried Omega 3s in his diet. I use it and it seems to be helping, at least their skin is less dry. When we turn on the heat coats and skin seem to be dryer, just like me!


----------



## moxie

Linda,
Janet is Moxie's breeder. And Moxie has dry white rump fur; how interesting that they are trying to eliminate that.
Dale, do you brush or comb? I can't find a use for brushing and go straight to the comb. What tools do you use on those wonderful paws?


----------



## Sheri

So interesting!! Tucker's hair from his two-thirds back to his rump is much dryer than the rest. It is both black and white hair. I wondered about it...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Is it coarser too?*

I am not so sure if it is dryer on mine but coarser...I always wondered if it happened more on neutered and spayed dogs as their hormones are reduced...I haven't noticed it as much on the intact show dogs.

Any breeders know anything about this?


----------



## Sheri

On Tucker (I'm sitting here massaging and running my fingers through his hair, ha!) I'm not sure if it is coarser or simply dryer which makes it stiffer...I'd like to know more, too!


----------



## Jérôme

Jan 22nd :


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*What a beauty Jerome.*

Do you ever visit the United States?


----------



## Jérôme

Rikidaisy said:


> Do you ever visit the United States?


I used to come very often ine the 90 and to spend at least a month per year, but then I changed job and had no occasion to come back and now I am pre-retired


----------



## Judy A

Sweet picture, Jerome. Jill, what a cute picture!! Linda, don't you just love when they beg for their treats?

I thought I'd let my mostly lab mix Kai get a little attention today! She's 11
.








A couple days ago, while outside with the pups, it started snowing and the sky's were blue! It was so cool....and it wasn't coming off the trees![
ATTACH]19453[/ATTACH]


----------



## iluvhavs

Interesting conversation about the coarsenss of the hair. Rico is very wiry and coarse on his back, where he is black. If I cut it, it feels soft and beautiful, but as it grows out it gets that coarse wiry look. Now Lucy is totally differnet. She's all soft and a straighter wave. I may end uo keeoing her long and continue to cut him.

*Lucy...*


----------



## Poornima

I am so far behind and don't have much time to visit anymore....but I had to see this thread. I love everyone's photos. 

Judy, your action shots are amazing.


----------



## trueblue

Awww...that picture of Lucy is adorable!


----------



## Missy

Love the conversation about the courser hair on the back. Cash certainly has this and I was worried it was part of his sickness a while back. His courseness follows his spine. Jasper used to have a courser hair where he is sable on his back...but at 3 his coat has softened incredibly.


----------



## herrick51

*Got Milk???*

I haven't been able to spend much time on line for a bit, but needed cheering up this morning, so decided this thread was the answer - just reviewed all the fabulous photos! What at treat - each and every one is soooo great - our furkids are beyond cute.

This is Brody's favorite toy - unfortunately, he can only have it for a few minutes of supervised time of tossing and chasing, attacking and scooting around the floor until he starts chewing off pieces of plastic, so off the the recycle bin (for the milk jug, not the Hav!)


----------



## Jill in Mich

You never know what topics will arise! and questions answered!!! Cody has two coarse patches, one between his shoulderblades & one at the base of his tail. I've been wondering about them, just hadn't remembered to ask the vet. Maybe the same thing applies to Cotons?

Rory, I think that's my favorite picture of Lucy so far, well, without a Rico sticking out of her butt!:biggrin1:


----------



## iluvhavs

Too funny Jill! I was going to crop that butt out, but then I would lose Lucy's tail.......

Here's Lucy with Rico's butt beside her........:laugh:

*Checkin' out the neighbors-*


----------



## LuvCicero

"Cicero you looked depressed ~ don't you want to play with your apple?
"No, I want to play in the snow like all the other doggies."
"Honey, you are laying in the sunshine, we don't have any snow."
"Mom, there was lots of snow in your bathroom the other day!!!"
"No, Cicero, that was toilet paper that you chewed into a million pieces. Snow is cold and sticks to you."
"Oh, that sounds like fun. I will stay right here till it snows and I can collect some balls like the other kid doggies do.
"Okay...just dream on...."
View attachment 19458


----------



## mintchip

:biggrin1: Dale I love the dialog and the great shot!


----------



## Jane

*regarding rump hair *

Yes, I've noticed the hair on top of the rump is drier too!

For Scout, that area is always more matted. I think it is because he wags his tail so much (rubbing = mats)! He is matting himself with happiness! :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero

I learned in beauty school that course hair and dry hair are two different things. Course hair is a thicker hair and stronger but can feel dry. Dry hair happens to course or thin hair and needs moisture and oil to keep from breaking and having split fuzzy ends. Cicero's has fine hair, but it feels dry. I have been giving him fish oil on his food and can't tell it is helping...or is helping the black only. I think he needs moisture in his hair because of the dry weather. So, I am leaving some water in the sink in the kitchen and bath and putting water in solid vases sitting around the house as an easy way to add moisture to our home. I have also been using an Organic Olive Oil cream (drug store, people product) for the past 4 days. Rub a small amount in the palms of your hands and lightly rub over before brushing. It must be helping because last night DH mentioned that his hair was feeling softer. I wish he had the soft wavy hair...instead of the fuzzy wirey hair. Maybe getting more moisture and oil in it is causing it to change a little. 

Debra ~ I use a Madan brush to go through him first, then I use the HEAVY CC stagger tooth comb to comb to the skin. I use a flea come on his face and paws to really seperate the hairs. This is my "job" now, but I don't get a paycheck for doing it. ound:


----------



## CacheHavs

Judy, thank you for also including your other pup:biggrin1:
I would also like to add two of our Aussies, we are kickin' back today and staying out of the rain. The blue merle is our 12 year old girl and the black tri is her 7 year old daughter.

Photo 1: Breezy and Zina posing for the camera, though Breezy rather I get the camera out of her face

Photo 2: Zina asking her mom why she doesn't like her picture taken.

Photo 3 Zina decides to clean her moms ear


----------



## Judy A

Heather, your aussies are beautiful!!!


----------



## herrick51

Love Lucy and Rico! What a cute little butt (reminds me of the thread of bottom shots. . .I think Brody and Rico have almost matching rear ends!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I so love this thread!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Dale, that conversation with Cicero is too funny. I needed a good chuckle, thanks!

Judy, that's a beautiful picture of Kai. It's funny that you and Heather posted pics of your other pups. I've been feeling guilty that Cody thinks he's being neglected this month with all the pictures of Tess. I've been trying to make sure I take equal number of pictures of both each day. Memories of my mother struggling to make sure everyone had the same number & value of gifts at X-Mas.


----------



## Scooter's Family

My son Austin had surgery on his nose today, he definitely has someone watching over him! Seems these little guys have a sense of when we need them most.


----------



## Judy A

Ann, you are right, I think they do know when someone is down! Austin is lucky to have such a faithful friend!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Thursday - Fisheye lens Riki*

How does this dog see? He keeps pulling at his top knot to get it out!


----------



## Missy

Oh Ann, Austin looks so out of it...But Scooter looks alert and on guard making sure no one is gonna mess with him. I'm glad Austin is doing well.


----------



## mintchip

*Hello! That thing is in my face again Hey anyone in there????????? :biggrin1: ound:*


----------



## Scooter's Family

Love the eyebrows!!!


----------



## Sheri

Jan. 22

"It's so nice to have someone to nap with..."


----------



## Jill in Mich

Bath night....


----------



## Sheri

Ooooh, Tess (I think it is...) looks regal!


----------



## marjrc

I am soooooooo behind !!! :frusty: Just got done reading 3 days of posts. GREAT photos!!!

* "CAN YOU HEAR ME NOW!!!" * Judy, you are too funny! What great shots of Izzy and Doc.

Kubrick's tongue! OMG!!!!! LOL Your "Melt Your Heart Cute" photo of Kubrick is too much. I almost had tears in my eyes. You take such special pictures, Lina.

Jerome, what a great shot of the eyes!!!!! I love your latest one.... all that red hair, silky and flowing. Very nice!

*"Team work watch dogs--they don't miss a thing"* - Sally, great shot and caption! lol

*"I did go back and tweak his silly face He looked so cute I wanted to get a closer look. Here is his silly self." * That is a CUTE face!!
You know, Rory. I just love your Lucy! She's so sweet and pretty, yet seems to have quite the wild spirit about her.

"Here's Cricket the Wonderdog running through the clover this afternoon." Cricket looks great. Beautiful shot!

Cicero -* "Lady, if you're cooking kibble ~ I'm NOT going to eat it!!!!" * He is drop dead Gorgeous, Dale!!!

Dale said: *"Part of his hair does feel silky, but the back half is different and feels dry. Really the black hair is great and the white is dry and fuzzy."*

Sheri...... *"Tucker's hair from his two-thirds back to his rump is much dryer than the rest. It is both black and white hair. I wondered about it..."*

Well, whaddya know? Ricky is the same! Sammy does have a drier hair at the end of his back, but nothing coarse about it, just a finer hair that tends to fly away. Ricky, though, has very dry and some coarse hairs there. His head and shouleders are very silky, but like Tucker, it then changes to rougher hair. He is getting a gazillion white hairs among his black, but they are both coarse. I wonder why???

Brody and the milk jug = Cute!!

Dale it looks like you're going to have to send Cicero over to me. We have plenty of snow and I know Ricky and Sammy wouldn't mind sharing it. C'mon, send him over!!! :biggrin1:

Heather, your bigger dogs are just beautiful!! I love Aussies!

I have pics, will post soon.....

Oh Ann, I hope Austin feels better soon! Surgery is a huge deal, but it looks like Scooter will provide lots of TLC. 

Tess, you look so pretty after your bath!


----------



## marjrc

Two days ago, I got Ricky and Sammy on our treadmill. This was their 3rd time, though Ricky didn't seem to like it at all this day. It's been so darn cold here, or just too snowy, that I haven't walked them out front in eons. They enjoy the deck and the yard, but I need to get them on the treadmill to use up some energy. They go on 5 mins. at a time for now.

View attachment 19483


View attachment 19484


Here's Sammy, doing a RLH after coming in from outside. he went nuts while I just sat there and LOL. He bounced on and off the couch like it was a trampoline. You know, when i looked into getting a Havanese, this was a characteristic that attracted me. I WANT the dogs to bounce on and off the couches and floors. It's fun!! :whoo:

Sammy is wearing a t-shirt because I put it on under his snowsuit. It helps keep his hair away from the velcro and makes putting on and taking the suit off much easier. He didn't wait for me to remove the tee yet, he just wanted to RLH!

View attachment 19485


Yesterday, the boys enjoyed more time in the snowy yard. I took them out front today for the first time in weeks as it was pretty mild out. I have pics of that, but they aren't uploaded yet.

View attachment 19486


----------



## Jérôme

Marj, You are training the two a lot, thanks for the pictures

Jan 23rd Cisco :


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Marj and Jerome*

I just joined the Univers Bichons and saw photos of both of your dogs there. Jerome, how did you get a video as your avitar?

Lovely photos of the dogs in snow, Marj.

We shall see if all those years of French in school are but a passing memory. I speak much better Italian as I lived there for four years and Paris only one month!


----------



## Jérôme

Rikidaisy said:


> I just joined the Univers Bichons and saw photos of both of your dogs there. Jerome, how did you get a video as your avitar?
> 
> Lovely photos of the dogs in snow, Marj.
> 
> We shall see if all those years of French in school are but a passing memory. I speak much better Italian as I lived there for four years and Paris only one month!


For the avatar I am using Ulead Gif Animator which allows to transform a movie in a gif, and then use that gif like a picture, I could not pur taht movie as an avatar on this forum, thus it is possible in the signature.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Marj, a neighbor was just asking me if I knew anyone who put their dog on a treadmill (she has a high energy sheltie). Once again, just-in-time service from forum friends. ~Great shot from outdoors!~ Tess is the first dog I've ever had that bounces off the couch like that. It cracks me up! She reminds me of a pinball game - she flies on, bounces back & forth between the arms, then flies off. It stops Cody in his tracks whenever she does it.

Today's picture: Cody usually wakes me up about 5 min before the alarm goes off:frusty:, they go out to potty, and eat their breakfast. Then while I have to get ready for work, they go back to bed! IT'S JUST NOT FAIR!!!


----------



## iluvhavs

*Fight night!! I know I'm not bigger than you, but I can still whoop you!!* Lucy with those demon eyes.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Lucy looks so determined!


----------



## Missy

this is a great thread! perhaps when January is over we could start a new non month related thread called "Day to Day" for all the great shots--we don't know where to post.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Great idea Missy, I was just thinking I'll miss seeing these day-to-day photos, and the conversations that have been prompted by them.


----------



## mintchip

ound: Rory I see a theme for today :biggrin1:
Oliver says----"I'm smaller but watch out!" (either that or "Watch out I see the evil brush on the ground---RUN")ound:


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

What do you keep staring at???









I was about to leave and wanted to "put the dogs up". I couldn't find Linus for a while. It is very sad that he can get lost in his dog bed! Karen









Will you play with me now? How about now? Now?


----------



## Jill in Mich

Linda those are too funny!!! and the captions are perfect!


----------



## maryam187

*Jan. 18-22nd*

First: *'Why don't we always keep these rowdy kids in their cage?!'*
Second: *'Hey Chica, what's up?! Want an autograph?'*
Third: *'Look, I'm getting good at walking AND posing for your mommy'*
Fourth: *'Pretending I'm not posing for mommy'*
Fifth: *'I'm so fly'*


----------



## mintchip

Great shots Maryam I really like the 3rd and 5th ones


----------



## maryam187

*Jan. 23rd*

A blast from the past. This picture was taken exactly a year ago. Oh how much I loved his hair/head like that!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Friday - Riki/Daisy after the rain...Redondo Beach*

Wow, I'm glad our rain stopped so I can get Daisy outside to go potty. For those of you in snow, I thought you might like some of the flowers we do have in bloom in Southern California. We had some pretty warm weather for a while, and now it is raining which we so need. If we don't get rain, we don't get snow in the mountains and then we have a draught. The area we lived in was once mostly desert...if you dig in the dirt all you get is sand.

Riki loves running through the puddles, Daisy jumps over them. Riki doesn't care that he is a havanese in a longer coat. He thinks he is a labrador!


----------



## Sheri

Jan. 23,
Tucker: "Mom's so busy she hasn't even brushed me yet, (yeah!!!) but, there's nothing to do but sleep with my hedge hog, (sniff, sniff, sigh....)"


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Sheri, Did Tucker come from Arizona?*

Tucker must be related to Riki! They even make the same facial expressions!


----------



## Sheri

Hi, Linda,
No, Tucker is from Flaming Geysers in Enumclaw, WA. They do have similar looks, though, don't they? Where is Riki from?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Riki and Daisy*

They are from Prescott J in Prescott! Riki is Daisy's uncle. I met Betty through Jane Falkenstein of RGrang.

Here's wet boy after his second run in the puddles. We left Daisy in this time so he could truly enjoy himself. He doesn't care at all if he is soaking wet. Once at a dog park there was a huge puddle of muddy water...guess who rolled in it!

I think Riki has a little bit more white on his face.


----------



## marjrc

Love it!!!!! All the pics are great, everyone! :whoo: I totally agree that this thread is too much fun, so we can either just keep adding to this one, or start a new one come February..... whatever works!


----------



## marjrc

Friday's photo: (it's still Friday west of me! lol)


----------



## marjrc

*And Saturday's (because it IS Saturday in my time zone! ...... and because I'll likely be too busy to post tomorrow. lol )

My own contortionist, Ricky! *:biggrin1:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*He is practicing Doh-Gah!*

See, he has his hips one way, his shoulders the other, his head another, stretching out every muscle and kink in his body. These guys really know how to relax...because they CAN!


----------



## Jérôme

jan 24th :


----------



## Lina

1/22 - Superman!

Can you tell I woke him up? LOL! Not only is his hair all mussed, his face just looks so tired! 



1/23 - Lick your paws

We gave Kubrick some cream cheese and somehow he got some on his paws. Yes, he loves cream cheese!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Saturday - Riki and Daisy Film Noir*

"Hey Riki, I smell something mom left on the table. You watch out for her, and I'll see if I can hop on the chair and jump up on the table."

(That dog doesn't know that if I get up there, I'm going to eat it right then and there...ha ha....)

"Do it fast, Daisy, you know she doesn't want you on the table."
(She thinks she is so smart because she is agile...hmmm...wonder if I bark now to warn mom, she'll get in trouble and I'll get a reward.)

"Riki, it is worth the risk. I smell something very, very good. And I'll give you some of it if you just be the look-out."
( He is such a pushover when it comes to snacks.)

"Ok, Daisy, just don't make any noise when you push whatever it is off the table...and I'll make sure the cat doesn't get it."
(Yeah, the cat won't get it because I'll grab it and gobble it up.)

"Riki, you have a deal."
(Boys are so dumb, it is us gals who have the smarts!)


----------



## iluvhavs

This is the first place I come in the morning. I get my cup of coffee, come upstairs and sip it while I check emails and this thread!

Riki and Tucker are very similar! I love to see all the diifernt colors. I am so jealous of the California sun that Riki and Dasiy get to bask in every day!

Kubrick, Artus and Cisco are beautiful as always. I haven't seen Posh and Poornima lately. Let's see some new photos!!

*Are you looking for me?? I didn't do anything! Really!*


----------



## Missy

I am in love with everyone's Havs!!! There is not one that I would not want to have for a day. wouldn't that be fun? a havaswap!


----------



## ama0722

I know it is a horrible picture but it was my blackberry at night. I bought the dogs a few of the kids tent toys for the dog room. Ofcourse the only time they play in them is grooming time!


----------



## Judy A

How about a monthly thread entitled "a day in the life of a Hav".....


----------



## mintchip

Bed Head


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

I'm so tired I lost my arms somewhere and don't care.









How do you guys eat without having to give their heads a bath??? I try to hold his ears/hair back, but it still gets all over his face. Ick.


----------



## marjrc

Amanda, that's just too funny!! SMART dogs! lol 

Linda, love that pic of Riki and Daisy. Cute story! 

Cutiepie Linus is still adorable, even without arms! LOL Love the shots of Kubrick. Getting cream cheese on one's paws doesn't like such a bad deal to me. :biggrin1:


----------



## Jill in Mich

We went to an Ice Festival today (in Plymouth, for those who know Michigan). Over 100 ice sculptures by artists as far away as Japan. Perfect weather for it - about 10 degrees. They are expecting about 250,000 people. 

Cody: "Oh cool, look at that one over there! No, no, look at that one over there. Did you see that dog? Oooh, ooh, somebody dropped a treat, let me down!"
Tess: "Cody, get off of me! Mom, I'm bored. I'm cold. Are we done yet?"


----------



## Lina

Jill, those ice sculptures look lovely! I'm not sure Tess and Cody appreciated them as much as you did, though.


----------



## Lina

Bumping Button Nose

Kubrick loves sticking his nose on everything! Around here, we call it his "marking" behavior. He's never marked anything with pee in his life, but he'll mark things with his nose, bumping it into everything and anything. Books, appliances, bowls, mirrors, pretty much anything that he's interested in finding out what exactly it will do if he bumps it with his nose. He's tried to "bump" the camera too, which usually means a thorough cleaning of the lens...


----------



## Sheri

Lina, what a nice picture of a cute nose!! Once again, his colors are incredible!!


----------



## Sheri

'I love to have kids come for a visit!...and does this count as a "pin?!" '


----------



## ama0722

Today, we took Dora on a hike. Sometimes Dora can be slow and just want to sniff but she went nuts running, and ofcourse, she got in the stream before I had a chance to stop her- I swear I will never learn my lesson on this one. You can tell from the result and the smile on both of our faces we had a great time and owe the park some leaves!


----------



## Lina

Amanda, LOL, what a great picture! 

Sheri, Tucker is too funny... how in the world is your grandson (I assume?) comfortable in that position? LOL!


----------



## Sheri

Lina, that is one of the sons of a friend that needed to hang out here for awhile this morning. I don't know how he could lay that way...! 

Amanda, you both look so happy! Love the picture.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Amanda, you both look like you had a great time - great smiles on both, but oh the clean up required for that one!

Good job Tucker - I can hear him calling "uncle! uncle!"


----------



## mintchip

:whoo:*"Oh WOW!!!! They went to the dog show and I got a new toy!!!! 
Oliver got some new treats he LOVES! 
I LOVE it when they go shopping for US"*:whoo:
*PS-I hope Oliver will share some!*


----------



## LuvCicero

I love all the pictures in this thread.
Amanda....that is how Cicero gets on the weekends we spend at the creek house. The leaves there have sticky stuff on them and they are a pain to get off. Bless your heart, it looks like you have a job ahead...but don't you love it when they have so much fun...LOL


----------



## Jérôme

Jan 25th :


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Sunday/Riki/Daisy after spinning dry...*

Almost dry with all the spinning they do! And the Neem shampoo smells so good. We just don't want to be brushed or combed either!

Lina while you are in San Fran want to come down the coast and take pictures of our noses?


----------



## Scooter's Family

Such great pictures! Scooter gets a bath today so I'll have to take a picture of him when he's all clean.


----------



## Leslie

Even though I haven't posted in this thread, I have been totally enjoying these photos all month. WOW! You have all done a _phenomenal_ job of capturing the fun of owning a hav. :clap2: Whenever I thought I'd seen the best shot yet, there'd be another posted that was just as terrific. :first: You _all_ have out done yourselves! :thumb:


----------



## iluvhavs

*I'm gonna run around like a nut so you can't catch me for my bath.........Yikes!!*


----------



## Posh's Mom

Anybody miss me? I had to take a week off because I was writing a short story for a competition...I did take pics, but didn't get them off my camera. So there will be a big thread by the end of the day! Love catching up on this thread. Great job everyone!


----------



## Judy A

Yes.....we did miss you Amy! Welcome back. I was wondering where Melissa has been hiding out.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*amy, we did miss you...*

I love your photographs...

Each person has a personal fabric, I see yours as a rich tapestry...

Your home is so artsy and so inviting, your photographs draw us in...keep em coming.


----------



## mintchip

:suspicious:Hmmmmmmm! How did my toy get up there????








Oh yeah I tossed it:whoo:


----------



## Sheri

Amy, glad you are back, and I hope your story does well in the competition. 

Looking forward to your longer thread coming up!


----------



## trueblue

It's a chilly, damp, gloomy day here, and Cricket is doing exactly what I feel like doing...


----------



## Sheri

Jan. 25

I'm thinking, what a handsome boy my sweet Tucker is after his bath!

*HE's* thinking, oh, good grief, there she is with the camera again!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Mom, its the darned flash!*

And another thing, why do you have to get so close with that lens!

Wouldn't you rather give me some treats?


----------



## Lina

Great close ups Sheri and Kim! Tucker and Cricket are too cute. 

Sally... that photo of the toy in the bush is too funny! That would so be something Kubrick would do. 

Rikki and Daisy are so cute! I would love to photograph their noses! 

Rory, I think Rico is on to you.


----------



## Lina

"Lazy Sunday"

Kubrick spent a lazy Sunday with us today as it was too cold to go out for a walk. I think he enjoyed doing nothing.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Sally, what a fun picture of Oliver
Sheri, I love the smirk on Tucker's face
Kim, very cute picture of Cricket - you're right, makes you want to do the same
Linda, very cute nose pictures of Rikki and Daisy 
And Lina - another beautiful picture of Kubrick


----------



## Jill in Mich

Deb's mom fell and fractured her pelvis last weekend. She had been doing really well but this has been a real set-back. She gets a real kick out the dogs so we spent some time with her today. The dogs love going to her apartment. There are always seniors sitting in the lobby and they all make a fuss over Cody & Tess who are both very good with them. Deb's mom would kill me for posting her picture when she's not looking her best.... but what she doesn't know won't hurt me!


----------



## marjrc

I can't get over how wonderful, funny, silly and moving the pictures and stories are! I always have some kind of emotional reaction to all of them. It feels like I know each and every one of you Havs from checking in to see what you've been up to each day. ((((((Hav family)))))) :whoo: 

I can't even begin to comment on each one so far, but know that I love them all !!


----------



## Jérôme

Jan 26th :


----------



## Scooter's Family

Me too Marj, every time I think one photo is my favorite I see another one and change my mind. They're all wonderful!


----------



## mintchip

Hi! Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Sheri

Jerome,
...and because of Cisco and Artus, you now wear knee-high socks, right? Ha! ound:


----------



## Sheri

Nice photo of Comet out a'walkin'.


----------



## Sheri

Jan. 26

Tucker has only been off-leash a couple of times in his life. This morning we found our tennis courts were safe, and I let him off. He had a blast!!

"I'm free to run! Look at me go, I'm super-dog!"


----------



## mintchip

Super Dog you look GREAT!


----------



## marjrc

Tug of war with the sock is too funny! Hey, Comet, a very good morning to you too, sweetie!  Oooooooo look at Tucker's beautiful coat in the wind! I LOVE seeing these dogs run. It is awesome!

I'm failing at my own challenge this month! :frusty:


----------



## iluvhavs

Tucker looks so wild and free!

*54 days until Spring??? What's with all these snowflakes???*


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Monday - Riki hears the cat...*

Is that Dante downstairs howling like that? Wonder what he is doing? Hmmm. I wonder if there is any cat food down there I could sneak?

Ah, no food on his breath. Hmmm...not very exciting at all. Hmmmmm...maybe I'll just take a nap!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Tucker, Comet, and Rico*

so free in the breeze or snow...enjoying the outdoors, snow or shine!

sock fighting eh?


----------



## marjrc

Here are my photos of the day. I'm breaking the one pic a day rule ! Whenever I, or anyone, sits on the floor, Ricky hurries upto get into the 'circle' made with the legs. He sits facing outward, pleased as punch and then looks up, begging for a scratch which quickly turns into a belly rub. What a life!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722

Just to show Dora can go a day later from a dirty doggie dog to looking like a girl who would never risk her getting her coat out of place <BG>


----------



## Missy

Isn't Dora Pretty? she looks like a neezer rug. 

Marj, Cash used to do that too!!! But then he got to bug to fitound:ound: I miss that so much.


----------



## marjrc

Dora is soooooooo pretty!! Amanda, I just love your girl!

Missy, it helps when you have long legs like I do ! LOL


----------



## Sheri

Dora looks so calm and sophisticated in that photo! Beautiful!


----------



## Sheri

Marj, I'm wondering how you even got that picture! 

Ricky's got an irresistible chest to scratch!


----------



## ama0722

Marj- The second picture so is the face that you aren't doing the job loving him! Don't you just love their little quirks


----------



## mintchip

Love those shots!!!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Dora is aDORAble!*

She cleans up good.

Marj, your dogs are soooooo shiny!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Great photos again today and Amanda, that's an absolutely beautiful photo of Dora.

Tess has been playing more and more. Tonight she was just a little wild dog which is so fun to watch. She even referreed a play session between Cody & his Sheltie friend (she'd chased them & barked at them as they were wrestling in the snow) - that's a first. This picture was from a break in the action of playing with Cody.


----------



## pjewel

These are all great fun pictures. As for Dora, she's an absolute beauty in her glamor girl shot.


----------



## marjrc

ama0722 said:


> Marj- The second picture so is the face that you aren't doing the job loving him! Don't you just love their little quirks


You know, these dogs are just so expressive that you have to be pretty dense not to get what they are trying to tell you! lol I totally LOVE all their quirks, you are so right Amanda. 

Look at Tess. She seems so pleased with herself. Jill, she has come a long way and it's thanks to you. Warms my heart to see her like that.

Sheri, I held the camera way up over his head and shot a bunch of pics. I got a few good ones and a few ...... eh...... not so good! ound:


----------



## Sheri

Jill, Tess looks so happy!


----------



## Jérôme

Jan 27th :


----------



## Poornima

Great shots everyone! Love this thread.


----------



## mintchip

What do you see in that thing? How come I can't see anything in that camera?:frusty:


----------



## Missy

sigh...I love oliver.


----------



## Sheri

Jan. 27

Tucker and I are running out of steam for getting a photo done each day!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Sheri said:


> Jan. 27
> 
> Tucker and I are running out of steam for getting a photo done each day!


Me too Sheri ---- just a few more days.....

Sally, I love that picture of Oliver.

I have a carpeted step for the dogs to get on & off the couch. When Tess gets silly she squeezes between the step and the couch. Sometimes she leaves her butt sticking out, other times her head. She looks like she's peacefully resting but actually she's just waiting for Cody to attack...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Tuesday - Riki/Daisy playfighting...*

Tried to get the flashing teeth you all get...especially Todd and friends...So I just have a couple of them in action. Imagine all the steps in between!

Riki flies in for the attack...see his ears blowing in the wind!

Riki goes back and urges her to attack him by flashing the paw.

Riki taunts her by licking his lip as she crouches for her retaliation attack...
and on and on it goes. He knows if he lets her get him good a few times she will keep playing with him...so he allows her to win sometimes and puts his belly up. He has learned how to get what he really wants.


----------



## Jérôme

Jan 28th :


----------



## iluvhavs

Started playing with my new photo editor this AM.

Lovely Lucy in "old photo" effect


----------



## iluvhavs

Catching up......

*Do we see treats?? I think I see cheese?? Do you smell cheese???*


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

Linus's first "Oklahoma Snow" (a.k.a. ice)--hated it!









Linus: Please let me back in 
Cats: Are you kidding? We are enjoying watching you shiver---our own big screen.









I love my baby blankie and you can't have it









Peek-a-Boo!


----------



## Missy

mean kitties!~ Linus is a love ...you can just tell.


----------



## LuvCicero

Little Linus is a cutie. I love the Peek-A-Boo picture...to cute.


----------



## mintchip

Linus,Lucy and Rico you are adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Linus, good things come in smaller packages...*

He is just the most charming little guy...and you truly capture his essence. I think you now have a fan club, little guy!

I love little Lucy in her old fashioned look! Isn't it fun to play with the tools...my husband knows so many fun things. He made an invitation for Alana's birthday and put Riki and Daisy's heads on Wookies for a Star Wars party...it is licensed or I'd post it...but so cute what you can do when you know photoshop! I need to learn!

And as always Jerome, beauty and splendor from across the ocean.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Wednesday Riki flies up the stairs...one of his favorites*

Riki and Daisy can fly like the wind. I love when I actually catch some of the movement. I love these dogs...and the photos. I haven't been taking so many of them in the recent past...so this thread has got me back in photo gear.

Those of you with puppies, snap away. They grow entirely too fast!

Daisy also wants me to remember that I have posted more of Riki this month than her. "Hey mom, I'm cute too. Even though I am more mellow and it is hard to photograph my eyes cuz of my black do, I am still your girl!"


----------



## marjrc

Love the shots of Riki and Daisy. They are just so cute. I love their coats! You do a great job, Linda.

Linus, poor baby! Get the kitty, get him back for leaving you out in the cold like that. :brick: Peek-a-boo to you too, sweetie! 

Very handsome boy, you have there Jérôme! Love the subtle look in his eye.

Rory, I like that effect ! I have been enjoying seeing your two every day. They are just gorgeous!!!

Here is my Sammy boy, silly, comical thing, with bed head from digging around in his bed last night. I'm late, I know.........

View attachment 19730


View attachment 19731


Here's a photo of both Sammy and Ricky, keeping my oldest company while he naps on the couch.

View attachment 19732


----------



## Sheri

Jan. 28,

Time for a tummy rub!!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Marj, those pictures of Sammy just made me smile. I love the bed head.

Sheri, another beautiful picture of Tucker. Show's how beautiful his coat is. How do you keep those feet so white?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Shiny dogs...*

Look at the coats on Marj's dogs and Sheris! And Marj, your son has a pretty good coat too!

I have always wondered if the early neutering and spay of my guys reduced hormones and made their coats less glossy...or is it just the genes and breeding...


----------



## iluvhavs

How do you all keep them all so white! I am so jealous!


----------



## Missy

Sheri, Tucker is very handsome. What a beautiful coat...what shampoo/conditioner/spray do you use?


----------



## Lina

All the new pictures are great! So many adorable Havs. 

1/26 - We Love Playdates!

Kubrick's in the background but I love the smile on their faces!


1/27 - Are You Looking at Me?


1/28 - Pose as You Sit

His hair is a mess as he was rubbing himself on the couch just a minute earlier, but I love how posey he is in this picture - and he sat himself down, I just caught the moment.


----------



## mintchip

Lina I LOVE that last shot!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Missy

Lina Adorable!!!! who is that? in front? is it Guapo?


----------



## Lina

Missy, yes, that's Guapo!


----------



## Jane

Sheri, I won't be able to stop at rubbing Tucker's belly. I'm comin' for some big belly blows and kisses!!!


----------



## Sheri

Yes, Lina, that last shot of Kubrick is simply elegant! 

Thanks for your comments on Tucker! His feet just stay that way, and if I need to I wash them in between baths.

The shampoos and conditioners I am now using are from recommendations of the Forum folks, either Plum Silky by Nature's Specialties or Pure Paws Ultra Reconstructing Shampoo, and Coat Hander's Conditioner. I tried the expensive Isle of Dog products and they were fine, but I didn't like them as well considering the expensive price. Since it's been quite dry here, I also use a bit of Silk Spirits Liquid Silk Protein by Chris Christensen when I brush him.


----------



## Scooter's Family

*CAKE!*

Had to post this...my daughter had a career day today, they were to shadow someone at a job they're interested in. She'd like to be a cake decorator so she asked the bakery that did my wedding cake if she could come for the day. They're wonderful and welcomed her. Here's the cake, beautiful and delicious!


----------



## Scooter's Family

*TREAT!!!*

Gimme, gimme, gimmeeee....PLEASE???


----------



## mintchip

:frusty: The Blur Brothers :frusty:


----------



## marjrc

Awwww, look at Tucker's tummy. Cute! 

Love your pics, Lina. Don't you find Kubrick looks like Tritia's Brodie in that last photo? Very nice boy! Guapo is a cutie pie. :hug:

Blur Brothers to the rescue!! ound:

Ann, I hope you didnt' tease little Scooter too long. :biggrin1: Omg, look a t that huge cake!!! Your dd made it and they had her take it back home? Just because they're nice? Wow. I'm impressed!


----------



## iluvhavs

Cake? Did someone say cake? Ooooh, it's beeutifull !!!

I love the blur brothers!


----------



## marjrc

It's been storming here since very early morning and hasn't stopped yet. We're expecting about 10-12" of the white stuff and with cold temps, it's pelting and unpleasant out there. The roads have been chaotic all day so I'm very grateful to be working just around the corner from my house! 

Dogs don't seem to care and enjoy plowing through the snow, so here's Ricky, covered in white and having a grand ol' time. :biggrin1: Since SOMEONE came up with the stupid rule of only ONE photo/day and I don't want to get into any more trouble as it is, since I've been abusing things here, I'll post the other pics I took in the "Fun in the Snow" thread! ound: ound:


----------



## Sheri

Rules are such a pain, huh?!


----------



## Jill in Mich

"Oh Mom, do we really have to go out in that cold & snow again? You go ahead. I'll just wait here. Could you just give my belly a little rub before you go?"


----------



## marjrc

Jill, you are very intuitive, because I know that Tess is SO thinking just that!! Cute! lol


----------



## Jérôme

Jan 29th :


----------



## lcy_pt

Good Morning from Harley & Seymour.........over 2 feet of snow dropped into our backyard last nite!


----------



## Missy

Jill, Tess is the sweetest little sleepy girl. If only you could go out and do her biz for her too... 

I love harley and seymour. and Jerome, Cisco is beautiful as always. 

I've run out of steam on this one (sorry marj) -- we just got too busy to take pictures of the boys this week. But I SO salute you all who have kept it up. I love this thread and it always makes me smile


----------



## Scooter's Family

marjrc said:


> Ann, I hope you didnt' tease little Scooter too long. :biggrin1: Omg, look a t that huge cake!!! Your dd made it and they had her take it back home? Just because they're nice? Wow. I'm impressed!


They do a lot for our local children's hospital so they asked me to make a donation instead of paying for the cake. I was VERY happy to do so as my boys have been treated at that hospital more times than I can remember. They're wonderful people.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Cisco looks like the sheepdog from the Wile E. Coyote cartoons!

He's beautiful!!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*love that paw photo*

That is so adorable as are all of the ones from today! It is almost the end of the month, my dogs are glad for less flash!


----------



## Lina

Aww love all the "blurries" today and the sleepy head and snowfaced Havs. 

Today: "Sunshine Kissed"


----------



## Jan D

Oh don't let January end...I love this thread!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Thursday - Daisy smiling, my little princess*

Here is my gal on the pillow I won that has havanese print through one of the raffles...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Lina, messy coat?*

Just you wait, Lina Higgins, just you wait...
For the puppy has a need for Kubrick bait....
He'll be slobbered, Lina Higgins,
He'll be mattin, Lina Higgins...
He'll be messy, Lina Higgins just you wait!


----------



## iluvhavs

Aw, Tess is too cute and so doesn't want to get up........Cisco is a beauty!

Poor Ricky looks like the abominable snowman!

I hate that January is coming to an end 

_*Well, what do you think happens when you run around in the rain??*_


----------



## ama0722

This has been such a fun thread! I give major pats on the back to those who really could do once a day. Today was bath day for Dasher and he got a special present from a friend in the mail too  I also couldn't resist this pic of Dora- she is such a good girl and puts up with every idea I get!


----------



## Missy

Both Dora and Dash are adorable. But OMG Dora looks like Babwa Walters!!! you need to send that to her Amanda!


----------



## mintchip

:whoo:Oliver says "Hey Lina just 1 more week and the weather here is getting warm again! YEAH":whoo:


----------



## Sheri

Jan. 29,
Okay, this was actually taken yesterday, but, I don't have time to get another today.

Tucker with his new treasure trove of Pip-squeaks, which he LOVES!


----------



## CacheHavs

I love everyone's pictures, they are really great. Good job everyone these pictures never fail to make me smile.

Today is my BG girls' Birthday so here are her party hat Pictures

"BG smile for the camera "Baby Girl" 
"Mom do we really have to do the Party Hat thing??"









"There some birthday treats in it for you" 
"Yeah! I will smile for my Birthday treats"









"Heeheehee Look mom I shook and my Party Hat slide off" 
"Thank you BG, Mama Loves You, You are truly my little "Brat Girl":laugh:


----------



## mintchip

Tucker is adorable!!!!!
Great birthday shots Heather
PS---I remember when Oliver and Comet's pip-squeaks looked new like that 
Theirs are well loved and used.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Great photos everyone, as usual!

PAY DAY!!!!


----------



## trueblue

We can't let this thread end in January! I love checking out the daily pictures.

Amanda, that picture of Dora is so very cute. Absolutely made me smile!


----------



## marjrc

Beautiful Cisco! Fun pics of Dora and Dash, Amanda. Too cute ! 

Linda, your Lina limmerick is too funny!! lol 

Love all the pics today. Kubrick looks great like that, with the sun on him and little Lucy is being her wild self again, even if it means more drying and combing for mom to do. lol


----------



## marjrc

I bought this new toy at work yesterday, thinking of Sammy who loves to chew and has the pink paws to prove it. :frusty: Ricky wasn't too pleased to see his brother with a new toy so the fun began. ound:

Today, they were fine with it, but Ricky does tend to bark shrilly at Sammy when he's chewing/playing with something that interests Ricky. He's too much of a wimp to just go right in there and get it! lol Scares him to know that Sammy goes right for his knees when they're play fighting !


----------



## Jérôme

Jan 30th :


----------



## Scooter's Family

Jerome-That photo is just adorable, they look like best friends. Made me smile. :biggrin1:


----------



## iluvhavs

That's my favorite Artus and Cisco photo!!


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

Marj,

Luke "yells" at Linus when he has something too. Luke actually comes over to me talking about it and runs back to Linus. I always ask him, "Is Timmy in the well?" (Lassie reference)

Actually, it is very sad when Luke tosses something under a piece of furniture or somewhere he doesn't think he can reach. The whining and yarping begins!


----------



## marjrc

Hav a lot of pets said:


> Marj,
> 
> Luke "yells" at Linus when he has something too. Luke actually comes over to me talking about it and runs back to Linus. I always ask him, "Is Timmy in the well?" (Lassie reference)
> 
> Actually, it is very sad when Luke tosses something under a piece of furniture or somewhere he doesn't think he can reach. The whining and yarping begins!


Omg, I do that too!!!!! ound: Funny. :biggrin1:

Jerome, Artus and Cisco are just beautiful and I love to see them so close to each other. You have been very good about posting one picture a day. Some of us, like me, gave in to more than one. :frusty: LOL


----------



## ama0722

I have to laugh cause I completely do the "Where is he boy?... in a well! Can you lead the way?" And if Dash is ignoring me I give him the signal to speak  I have even taken it a step further with the "Is your Daddy a Mathematician game?" I have been getting Dasher to do math. For each signal he counts! There are fun parts about having vocal Neezers!


----------



## maryam187

I so enjoy looking at everyone's pics. Unfortunately, I haven't been able to post any because our old PC doesn't like the card reader and our new PC has been manipulated by DH (read: doesn't work).


----------



## marjrc

Oh Maryam, I was wondering why we weren't seeing pics of darling Pablo!!! That sucks. Esp, now that you have a great camera! 

Amanda, you are such a great teacher to your furkids!


----------



## marjrc

I think I'm coming down with a cold. My husband's fault!! :frusty: Before I get back to bed for a nap and then go to work for 3:00, I thought I'd post this morning's pics, 1 of Ricky and 1 of Sammy:

Ricky, with one of his top 3 toys, playing an almost endless game of fetch.

View attachment 19816


Sammy, still a little wet from playing out back, being king of the mountain while I play fetch with Ricky.

View attachment 19817


----------



## Missy

jerome, that is my favorite artus and cisco picture too...What absolute loves!


----------



## mintchip

Hey Marjrc get well soon!


----------



## iluvhavs

I'm just the sweetest thing!!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Missy said:


> jerome, that is my favorite artus and cisco picture too...What absolute loves!


Me three.

Marj, I hope you start feeling better soon. Love those pictures of Sammy & Ricky.

Sally, another great photo. I always love the coloring in your photos - so crisp & clean.


----------



## Missy

1/30/09 how to take care of 1rst of the month bills...


----------



## Missy

1/30/09 I think I will take a nap while Jasper takes care of the bills


----------



## Sheri

Love your boys' picture, Jerome!

Marj, hope you get better fast!

Does your mail really arrive through the slots, Missy? Doesn't Jaster shred them?

Love everyone's photos.


----------



## lcy_pt

The boys send greetings from their newly re-shoveled paths (that would be _me_ who re-shoveled their paths :frusty


----------



## Scooter's Family

And I thought I only had one puppy!


----------



## momma_raven

*I finally unpacked the camera!*

I finally found the camera in all my unpacking so I'm took some pictures of Sasha today!


----------



## Brady's mom

Thank you to all of you who posted in this challenge. I was not able to do it. I have lots of excuses though Anyway, I just wanted to say thank you and let you know how much I enjoyed looking at the pictures of your havs everyday!!!!!!


----------



## momma_raven

Ok, apparently I need help with resizing pictures.........would anyone mind to enlighten me?


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

Now who put my kong on top of my crate???









I fainted as soon as I saw nothing written on the planner about getting new toys.









Look at my new water bottle!!! My mommy found a glass bottle that fits so no yucky plastic tasting water.


----------



## Pixiesmom

Wow Karen- that's soo weird because I just bought Pixie a glass water bottle today!
Her beard was a disaster drinking from the bowl. She's taken to it fine. Linus-you're adorable as always.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Sheri

I love Linus' fainting picture! Poor little guy, no new toys?!?


----------



## Diana

Wow-
I've missed alot of photos! It's been so much fun to look through them all!


----------



## Pixiesmom

Here's Pixie-we just got back from the groomers. Please excuse the poor quality of the photos.

She kept the Valentine's bandana on for the ride home, and about 5 minutes at home. I found her in my daughter's little recliner burying it. 
She's been knotting like crazy, so maybe blowing coat time is here.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Pixiesmom

Hav a lot of pets said:


> I fainted as soon as I saw nothing written on the planner about getting new toys.
> 
> That is soooo cute!!!!!!!!
> 
> Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Pixiesmom

Jerome-that picture is absolutely gorgeous.
Missy-I love your house, the dogs are adorable too.
Anne-What a sweet picture. Scooter is such a pretty color.
Joanna-Sasha is a little baby doll. 

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Sheri

Jan. 30,

"Mom, aren't you done with the laptop, yet? I need some loving."


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

Pixie looks great! Her coat is so pretty. Linus does not bury things, but Luke sure makes up for it (being a beagle/pointer mix means HOUND!).

Linus has started knotting quite a bit too. I can stay on top of it if I brush him every day. The weird thing is his feet pick up little carpet "lint" or fuzz. We bought a new large rug for the living room, and it ends up in his feet hair--really annoying.

Linus's beard is bad too from getting wet, so I am trying this to see. Not sure if he likes it or not yet. We'll see....

I love seeing how Pixie has changed--what a cutie!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Pixie - you look beautiful! Good job hiding that bandana - mom will never find it. 
Linus - you poor little guy - what a disappointing day! Not a single new toy to be had - I'd faint too!
Tucker - just take that laptop and hide it. You look at mom with those eyes and she won't be able to resist.

Picture for the day:

Tess: " I don't really want these toys but Cody does, so I'll pretend. Hehehe - I love aggravating him!"


----------



## Pixiesmom

Jill, that is funny. Just like brothers and sisters. 
What did they do to the loofa dog?? It looks like they sucked out the middle!!!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Pixiesmom

Sheri said:


> Jan. 30,
> 
> "Mom, aren't you done with the laptop, yet? I need some loving."


Oh Tucker, how could anyone resist you??!!! You are such a handsome boy.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Jill in Mich

Pixiesmom said:


> Jill, that is funny. Just like brothers and sisters.
> What did they do to the loofa dog?? It looks like they sucked out the middle!!!
> 
> Beth and Pixie Puff


ound:ound:

The loofa dog has an elastic middle so he stretches when the pull on him. What's funny is that Tess' idea of fun is to pull all of the stuffing out of Cody's favorite toys. She has the best time doing it. They have those toys now without stuffing in them that cost about $10 ---- I've got a whole box of them! And they are so much like brother & sister. He teases her constantly, she complains when he touches her, but he'll step in if he thinks anyone is bothering her.


----------



## Jill in Mich

momma_raven said:


> Ok, apparently I need help with resizing pictures.........would anyone mind to enlighten me?


Here's an explanation Marj gave previously on another thread: 
"To post a pic in your messages, go to "manage attachments" after you click on reply. It is below the message box. When that window opens up, click on "browse" so you can go find the pics on your computer, in the folder you've saved them in. If they are too big in file size, it will tell you and they won't attach.

Check this out for resizing photos, which may be part of your problem: http://www.shrinkpictures.com/

If you have pics uploaded at a website somewhere, then you can click "Upload file from a URL" and proceed from there."

I use Microsoft Office Picture Manager. I go into the "Picture" tab and choose Compress Pictures and then compress for a web page. It doesn't give me a lot of options, but it's easy.

Some people use the Flickr! website and previously in this thread Lina explained how she resizes her photos.

Good Luck!


----------



## marjrc

What a nice thread to check into before heading for bed. Love little Linus and Pixie! Linus "fainting" is absolutely hysterical! Great comments, Mom. ound: 

You caught Jas in action, Missy! :whoo: I've been waiting to see that and it's true. He's a beast with the mail! LOL 

Vision's too blurry to type more.... darn cold... but I'm smiling from all the pics and comments. This has been sooooooo much fun and I don't see why we can't keep it up. We just have to keep posting on this thread if we like. Might get newer members peeking in too, which is always fun. 

Stay tuned for February's Challenge!!!!! :whoo:


----------



## Jill in Mich

marjrc said:


> ...I don't see why we can't keep it up. We just have to keep posting on this thread if we like. :whoo:


Are you kidding me?!?!? I'm staggering to the finish line here. It's a good thing there's only one day left. My dogs are flash shocked and I'm starting to see everything I do as a "photo-a-day" with the struggle to come up with a flashy caption.


----------



## Sheri

Jill in Mich said:


> Are you kidding me?!?!? I'm staggering to the finish line here. It's a good thing there's only one day left. My dogs are flash shocked and I'm starting to see everything I do as a "photo-a-day" with the struggle to come up with a flashy caption.


Jill,
Hahahahaha!! I'm with you there! Gasp, gasp...Tucker says "enough, already!"

Maybe we could do a once-a-week, though....

:becky:


----------



## Jane

*1 big Hav vs. 3 smaller Havs!*










Lincoln and Scout enjoyed romping with their Havanese friends today. The weather was gorgeous and sunny!


----------



## Sheri

Oh, my goodness, Jane! Lincoln is just drop-dead gorgeous! Be still my heart! You need to start a thread of him and Scout. I'd love to see more!

By the way, did he survive the 3-on-1 assault?


----------



## Jane

Sheri said:


> Oh, my goodness, Jane! Lincoln is just drop-dead gorgeous! Be still my heart! You need to start a thread of him and Scout. I'd love to see more!
> 
> By the way, did he survive the 3-on-1 assault?


He survived - he does these spinning 360's in midair! It was a fun day!


----------



## Lina

Jane, Lincoln looks gorgeous in that pic! Missy, love your mail man! 

All the other Havs look so cute today.


----------



## Lina

"Too Tired for Pictures"

Kubrick went to daycare today and now has no energy to do anything at all. Poor pup!


----------



## Sheri

Lina, I like this photo of Kubrick. I just enjoy looking and looking at all his colors. He does look so very nice and tired. It's nice to know he didn't get bored today, it looks like. It makes me drowsy just seeing the way he's laying there. Ha!


----------



## LuvCicero

"MOM...this rat is getting your kisses again!!!!!"
View attachment 19858


----------



## Jane

Wow, that photo of Kubrick makes ME tired! That boy is pooped!!

Dale, with Cicero's hair like that, he looks exactly like Lincoln does when his topknot pops! Oh my!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Daisy on Friday, licking Alana*

Riki watches while Daisy kisses and kisses Alana on the last day she is 11. Tomorrow she will be 12.


----------



## Jérôme

jan 31st :


----------



## Sheri

Friday the 30th in Washington
How odd it seems...it is already tomorrow in France!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Sheri, I always thought it was amazing...*

Same world, same dogs, different day! It isn't such a small world after all!


----------



## Jérôme

Sheri said:


> Friday the 30th in Washington
> How odd it seems...it is already tomorrow in France!!


Oh yes it was 8:16 in the morning


----------



## iluvhavs

Some great pictures here this past 24 hours! I will miss reading this thread, but have to admit, I could use the break from picture taking. Between the house and the snowy backyards, I've run out of ideas!
*
This is my office. Home to the sleeping hav's. They keep me company all day while I work. So nice to have the love around *


----------



## Scooter's Family

Rory-Do you have the blanket there because they did between the cushions? Scooter likes to lie between them in the crease but then I caught him chewing on the corner. (Shhhh...don't tell DH!) They look so cute there!


----------



## iluvhavs

Ssssssshhhhh.........Lucy thinks she's tunneling for rats or something :behindsofa:

I would turn it over, but she'd ruin that side, too. So I leave the bad side up and when I have guests, I turn it over.

You hav owners know too much!! :spy:


----------



## LuvCicero

Oh no...the end of the month ~ I am going to miss this thread. It has been a joy to pop on to see new daily pictures.

Jerome..you must be tired of taking so many pictures. You need a break....just send your furkids to me for a vacation!

Jane...lots of times when I see a picture of Lincoln...I have to look twice because he does remind me so much of Cicero. I would love to see them playing together.

All the snow pictures...wow...like another world to me.

To many to mention....but I have LOVED the captions and pictures of all the Havs. I think anyone reading and looking....would want a neezer!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

iluvhavs said:


> Ssssssshhhhh.........Lucy thinks she's tunneling for rats or something :behindsofa:
> 
> I would turn it over, but she'd ruin that side, too. So I leave the bad side up and when I have guests, I turn it over.
> 
> You hav owners know too much!! :spy:


LOL, you got busted! We need new carpet in the entire house and new furniture in the family room but we're waiting until Scooter is more trustworthy. Will that day ever come?:frusty:


----------



## kelrobin

:wave: Oh my - I don't even know where to begin! I have been away from this forum for TOO long and, thank goodness, started looking at this first so I was able to catch up a lot! :ranger:Everyone's Havs have grown up and some have longer fur, plus I see lots of oldies but goodies along with some new additions (Français!) Jérôme's pups are beautiful, Pablo is a studbolt (he's so grown up!), and Oliver is still the cutest thing I have ever seen. Poornima's photos are incredible, and Tucker's hair is my inspiration for longggg hair:whoo:. Riki and Daisy's photos make me KNOW that I need another Hav, and Linus and Jackson have the same magnetic field going! Kubrick's colors are still gorgeous, and Marj, your handsome boys in the snow always make me think of coming to Quebec sometime in the snow. I have only been in the summer and I hear it's at its best in the winter - we have only had about an inch this year, and it melted so quickly that Jackson only got one very happy romp. Harley and Seymour have that cute snowy look, too . . . we want snow! And Jackson would love to take a nap with Tess! And Amanda . . . yours are darling - love the glasses - and glad you're on the east coast now! Know I'm leaving some out, but I guess when you get so accustomed to your own dogs, that you forget how absolutely amazing and photogenic this breed is . . . and silly . . . and fun!! I also love going from a snow photo to a green clover one! And everyone's photos are so incredible and creative . . . wow! :hail::hail::hail: 

Anyway, here is Jackson all grown up. Since I have been on last, he has officially blown coat and finally learned to sleep in a bed without tearing it up. I have actually given him a hand scissored cut which, thank goodness, is now growing out, but definitely helped with the blowing coat stage.

And to make up for lost time, I am including several photos. I do not know yet how to take good action shots, but I am inspired!

Here is Jackson on a cold wintry dreary day . . . and does anyone have a light? This is a great bully cigar . . .


----------



## kelrobin

And I am not coming out of here after a foot bath to have my nails trimmed . . . I don't care what you say . . . but did someone say flossie?


----------



## kelrobin

Hanging out with 'possum . . .


----------



## LuvCicero

I'm glad to see the pictures of Jackson. That little face in the bed is adorable. He coat is beautiful.


----------



## marjrc

Wow, Kathy, Jackson is all grown up!!!!! What a beautiful boy, all mophead and all Hav. Love the pictures, esp. the one with the bully stick. Glad you're back posting. 

Snow... well, you can have it, hon. It's always so attractive and romantic to those that don't actually have to live with it for 4-5 months in a row!! :frusty: LOL Mind you, dog poop is a lot easier to pick up when it's frozen hard!! ound:


----------



## Missy

Hi Kathy, nice to see you post! and such Beautiful pictures of Jackson.

Linda, I love the picts of Ricky with Alana.

Lina, get used to that look...Hitch is going to tire poor Kube out.

Jane, poor lincoln...he does look a bit like the elephant afraid of the mice. But boy is he gorgeous...one day he will the other Giant Havs Jasper and Cash.

I am so sad to see this thread go away...although, I agree the pressure to contribute and the guilt when I couldn't will be nice to let go of.

Marj, maybe you can rename this thread like you did the may photo challenge so we can keep it going... a day in the life...


----------



## kelrobin

I know, Marj, I always hear that about the snow from my northern friends, but I know how much the dogs love it, and I always see those wonderful photos of the ice sculptures in Quebec . . . and DH LOVES cold weather. I am more of a warm weather person personally . . . can't wait to get to the beach next month (even if it is freezing!)


----------



## Leslie

My hat is off to all of you who rose to this month's challenge :yo: Having a black dog who is always a challenge to photograph made me decide to just sit back and enjoy this monthop2: I have SO enjoyed everyone's hoto: and captions. You are all so creative and I won't even begin to try to single out any one shot or dog because each and every one is absolutely precious! 

I'm sad to see this come to an end :hurt:

Kudos to everyone who participated! :clap2: You have made the month so much better for all who have seen this thread. THANK YOU!!! :thumb:


----------



## Sheri

Ah, Jackson is like a mini-sheepdog in some of those photos! He's very cute!!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Kathy, glad to see you back. Jackson is so grown up, and SO HANDSOME!!! Those are wonderful photos of him.


----------



## Jane

LuvCicero said:


> Jane...lots of times when I see a picture of Lincoln...I have to look twice because he does remind me so much of Cicero. I would love to see them playing together.


Dale, this is the photo of Lincoln I was thinking of that reminded me of the one you recently posted of Cicero without his topknot (kissing the rat):










I'd love to see them playing too!! How big is Cicero? Lincoln is huge


----------



## Jill in Mich

marjrc said:


> Snow... well, you can have it, hon. It's always so attractive and romantic to those that don't actually have to live with it for 4-5 months in a row!! :frusty: LOL Mind you, dog poop is a lot easier to pick up when it's frozen hard!! ound:


ound:ound:ound:Marj - you are so right. On all counts!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Well y'all, we've had lots of fun posing for pictures and showing you how we spend our days. Now we're off on our next adventure. Bye!!!


----------



## Sheri

Jan. 31

Whew, made it through the month! For our challenge photo we went down to the marina to get a taste of the island to send to you all. 

The first one is our "official" photo. It was cold out there in the wind. (The boat was "borrowed" as an accessory. :biggrin1: )

The second one I just had to include because barnacles are really such a part of island life, although the colors aren't so pretty in a photo.

I've loved seeing all the photos of this challenge!


----------



## marjrc

Missy, I will definitely see what Dawna or Melissa can do about making this thread a 'sticky' as well as changing the title of it.  Wow. We have almost 1000 posts as of today! 

Sheri, Tucker is simply beautiful out there on the pier. I love the coast, west or east and it's nice to get a little sampling of your daily life out there. Thank you!

Leslie, I have Ricky who is black, but I manage to get a few good pics in. I'd love to see more of Tori! You should try changing the lighting on the photo in your photo software. There is usually a place you click for adjusting lighting, etc... and all of a sudden, you can see their face! lol 

Jane, Linc looks soooo poofy there! LOL It's no wonder he needs his top knot! ound: 

Bye for now, Cody and Tess! Your mommy was a great participant in this month's challenge and we so enjoyed seeing your pretty faces every day. 

Now, let's see.... I'll have to see who actually stuck with the challenge in posting ONLY ONE photo each day! I know I failed.... :biggrin1: Off the top of my head, I know Jerome was very good about meeting the challenge, Jill too. So was Lina, ...... for a while. :biggrin1: 

It really WAS hard only posting ONE pic, wasn't it??! :frusty: ound:


----------



## marjrc

I don't know how I missed almost an entire page, but I skipped pg. 48 until now! I was wondering what Jane was referring to when she said 'Cicero and his rat'!! LOL Dale, that is a great shot, btw. Jane, I love seeing Lincoln with the 3 others. He is so regal! 

O.k.... I think just a handful of you were diligent about posting a picture every day. I know Sally posted every day - or almost, right? - but there are a couple of times you included an extra pic, but still. Good going! 

Jerome was very good about it, so Hooorraaayyy, Jerome, Cisco and Artus!! :whoo:

Sheri posted every day, as did Jill and I think there may only be one time where I saw more than one photo...... could it be? Which, to me, is amazing!!! eace: 

Stay tuned for our next challenge ..... this will be a hard act to follow, so pls. bear with me. :biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri

Marj,

Thanks for heading up this challenge! It was great fun, along with being a HUGE challenge to keep taking a photo a day! I've never done something like that, and it was quite an endeavor. 

What a fun way to see all the little, daily things that make up living with our Havs. It made me more aware of their beauty, fun, talents, and personalities, just watching for that photo opportunity, and seeing what others caught on "film."


----------



## iluvhavs

I thoroughly enjoyed this thread! I am actualy enjoying the picture taking. Haven't done that for years! 

Looking forward to the next challenge!


----------



## LuvCicero

I have enjoyed this thread so much. I do make a picture of Cicero almost daily, but couldn't find time to post each day. I figure my gown and my pictures will be all I need when I end up at a nursing home...to be happy. ound: I'll see everyone and each pet grow up again. 

Jane, Yep, without the topknot they look so much alike...or with the topknow. Cicero, I think, weighs about 12 lbs now...I will know next month at check-up.
One day, maybe, we can take a road trip to see Lincoln. Cicero has lots of hair....but not as much as Lincoln...whewwww

Thank you "everyone" for making this an extra fun thread.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

So I look up from my computer to see my husband growling at what seemed like his computer. When I looked around the door frame, I saw this.









We do not have a crazy dog lady in this house. Relative to the other people living in this house, I think I am completely normal! 

HAPPY END OF JANUARY!!!
Karen and Linus


----------



## Sheri

Karen, 

You obviously have a very tough DH that doesn't let Linus get away with anything! What a stern disciplinarian! Even growling at the dog! ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Karen-I catch DH and Scooter "working" in his office too. Scooter lies in his lap while he works but sometimes Scooter helps by putting his head on the keyboard! LOL
Linus is so small you almost don't notice him there!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*January 31, Page 100, Riki, Linda, Alana, Daisy*

On Alana's twelfth birthay...Riki was her seventh birthday present...and he is five. I'm so glad she wanted a white poodle...which was her big dream since she was very small. I didn't really want a poodle after I read about havanese, so we have a pet sort of poodle like with much less curly hair!

What is sort of interesting is that I used to have very curly hair, that is until I got pregnant with Alana...now mine is sort of wavy. Alana had ringlets until she was five or six, and now her hair is completely straight!

Riki and Daisy are both wavy...so we all look a bit alike! LOL


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Riki and Daisy have enjoyed this month...*

And want to say hello to all their new hu-mom friends and many new doggie pals they have met on this thread. I feel like I know a lot of you better, too. Each day I would excitedly go to this thread first!

This is one I took last week, but there were too many other good ones to post. So I am cheating a little on the last day. Riki and Daisy adore little kids. This is Theo with his big sister Kira, Riki kisses him over and over, and Daisy wants to get in on the act as she thinks babies are very sweet too.

That is me in the background, checking out the forum of course!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Hey Daisy, no more big bright flashing light in our eyes every day...*

Yeah Riki, but that might mean less treats! 
Nah, Daisy, you know we ALWAYS gets treat when we go potty outside!

Yeah that's true Riki...maybe that is why I sometimes have an accident or two, just to make sure she keeps up the good work.

Hmmm. Daisy it is a lot easier to just be obedient and get treats for tricks done well!

Well, Riki, your aim is to please...mine is just to be adored! It's a girl thing you know!

Just so you KNOW, Daisy...when one door closes, another opens. Let's see what is inside for us next month which is Feburary! The shortest month of the year...wonder what the photo task will be.

Riki, just as long as it isn't doggy butts...that was sooooooo embarrassing!


----------



## Jane

This has been the most amazing thread! Thanks, Marj, for the January challenge!

Sheri, I love seeing photos of Tucker that also give us a peek at the area you live in. It is just so different from here! It looks so beautiful!

Dale, a road trip is in order!! I must sink my hands into that gorgeous boy of yours!! (I'll bring a brush!)

Everyone, FABULOUS photos - very well done!!


----------



## Poornima

Marj, thanks for setting up this challenge. I have enjoyed this thread so much. Thank you all for making me smile and the heart warming moments you have shared.


----------



## Jérôme

a small recap of some of the photos


----------



## Lina

Jerome, thanks for that slide show! What a nice thing to do. 

Here's Kubrick's last picture. I did take it yesterday, but didn't have the chance to get it off the camera!

Static Head

This is in homage to Linus and all the other Static Heads on the forum... Kubrick's static isn't as big, but it's still there.


----------



## Jane

That's a great photo, Carolina - especially since he has his tongue out ("Bleah!")


----------



## BeverlyA

Thank you everyone who contributed to this thread. It was so much fun checking the pictures every day.

What beautiful Havs and what funny members we have on this Forum!

Thank you again each and every one of you for sharing!

Beverly


----------



## Perugina

Everyone did a fantastic job! My personal favorites include Dora, Jerome's two and Kubrick :clap2::first:


----------



## Evye's Mom

Pixie is an absolute doll !!!


----------

